# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ماهي امنيتك لهذا اليوم

## ورده محمديه

*ماهي امنيتك لهذا اليوم* 
* ماهي امنيتك لهذا اليوم 
 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ارجو التثبيت:ماهي امنيتك لهذا اليوم ... ارجو من الجميع ان يشارك 






ماهي امنيتك لهذا اليوم ... مشاركه من الجميع 





السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته






فكره اعجبتني




قلت اسويها هنا 




اتمنى تتقبلوها 




كل واحد يدخل يقول وش يتمنى اليوم



ولو يدخل ان شاءالله كل يوم يقول وش امنيته في ذاك اليوم


مافيه مشكلة


بصراحه انا اليوم اتمنى ان الفكررة هذي تعجبكم وتلاقي تفاعل












    
تحياتي للجميع
اختكم :ورده محمديه*

----------


## المستحييل

_يروح الهم وكل الهم وياخذ معه كل الخوف من بكره هذي امنيتي لليوم وكل يوم الين يروح واتمنى امنيه ثانيه ذاك الوقت ...
شكرا على الفكره الحلوه ..
تقبلي مروري بود..
المستحيل..
_

----------


## ابو طارق

*امنيتي  اليوم هي* 

*امنية  رائعة ليس لي  شخصيا* 

*انما هي  لابني * 

*اليوم سيكون له منصب جديد موعود به منذ فترة* 

*اطلب من الله العزيز الحكيم الكريم* 

*ان يحقق لنا هذه الامنية  اليوم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## jod

امنيتي اليوم وكل يوم تعجيل الفرج
وامنيتي الثانية العودة إلى مدرستي وينتهي التكليف ورؤية صديقتي لأنني لم أراها منذ سنة مع أن المكلمات بيننا لم تنتهي
وامنيتي الثالثة أن يحفظ زوجي وأولادي والجميع

----------


## كبرياء

*أتمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــنى ..* 

*أنجح ..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

أتمنى من الله
النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## ورده محمديه

ربي يوفقكم ويحقق جميع امنياتكم لهذا اليوم ولكل يوم 
المستحيل
محمود سعد
جود
كبرياء 
صوت الاكرف
نورتو صفحتي ولا عدمت هالطله

----------


## الفرح دنياي

اتمنى تنحل الازمات الموجوده في الحياه 
وانا الله يوفقني وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
ويعجل بظهور امامنا المنتظر (عج)

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكور اخوي امير الشوق 
وربي يعطيك ما تتمنى 
لا عدمت هالطله

----------


## صمته جرحني

مشكوور أخوي على الفكرة


أمنيتي لهذا اليوم 

أجلس على البحر مده طويييييييله

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكوره خيوه على المرور
وربي يحقق كل امنياتك 
لا عدمتك

----------


## كبرياء

*هآ انا ذآ ..* 

*عدت مع أمنيه جديدهـ ..* 

*عل أمنيتي تتحقق ..* 

*رغم أنني أوشكت على اليأس ..* 

*إلا ان الأمل رفيقي ..* 

*كم أتمنى منـكـ يآ رفيقه دربي ..* 

*ويآ سعآدة أيامي ..*

*أن تفهمي ما يدور بخلدي ..* 

*وأن تشعري برغبتي الملحه ..* 

*بزرع الورد بكل مكان ..* 

*أمنيتي أن يصل كلامي لقلبكـ ..* 

*تفهمه جوآرحك ..* 

*فنحن هنآ في عآلم نحتااج حقآ أن نسآيرهـ ..* 

*عــذرآ على الإطآله ..* 

*لكن بعض الامنيات تحتآج نزفآ ..* 

*جرحآ ألوذ به هنآ ..* 

*ليصل إلى أعماق من بودي أن أكسب ابتساامتهم ..* 

*وأبعد قليلآ من شقآئهم* 

*ستكون لي عودهـ في يوم آخر ..* 

*لآبث امنيتي .. أو بضع من أماني ..* 

*خآلص تح ـــيآآتي*

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أمنيات كثيرة تجول في خاطري كل يوم...*
*بل وفي كل لحظة...*
*ولكن اكتفي بذكر واحدة..* 
*وهي أن أرى صديقتي ..*

*منذ فترة لم أرها...*
*اتمنى اللقاء القريب بيننا...* 
*أختي العزيزة وردة محمدية...*
*اختيار موفق للمواضيع دوماً...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*
*ولي عودة إن شاء الله تعالى..*

----------


## همس الصمت

*أول شي أتمنى أن يعجل الله ظهور صاحب العصروالزمان ..*
*وثاني شي اتمنى إن الله يحقق امنيات الجميع*
*والشي الثالث* 
*أتمنى القى ما أريد من صديقتي وأن تتفهمني*
*وتفهم كل مايدور بداخلي*
*وأخيرً*
*أتمنى التوفيق للجميع ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اوخيه كبرياء,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ربي يحقق لش كل امنياتش (بس تمسكي بالامل)
وعلى الرحب والسعه وحياش الله في كل وقت انا ما طرحت هالموضوع الا عشان اتبوحو بكل الا يجول بخاطركم 
اوحيه دمعه على السطور ( الله يجمعكم وتقر عينش بشوفتها ) وربي يحقق لش كل امنياتش
اوخيه همس الصمت (الله يعطيش كل ما تتمني )
مشكورين و ما عدمت هالطله

----------


## حلا الروح

اتمنى اكفخ اللي كتب الموضوع هع هع هع  :wink:  >>> امززح

بس بالصرآحة ..

بالصرآحة بالصرآحة بالصرآحة >> لبكرهـ الصبح ههههههه

بالصرآحة اتمنى ...

اتـ ...

اتمنى ...

7

7

7

7

7

كمآن شوووية 

7

7

7

خلآص اكيد تعبتكم ..

7

7

7

تعرفوا يعني لازم احب اسوي حمآس ..

7

7

7

شكلكم تبوا تكفخوني .. (( يمة ))

7

7

7

خلآص ..

7

7

7

للأفس ما اتمنى شيء (( لووووووووووول ))

7

7

7

ماعلية تعبتكم على خرآط ..

7

7

7

اسألكم السماح وبراءة الذمة ..

7

7

7

تحياتي للجميع ../ حلا الروح

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*


*أمنيتي لهذا اليوم هي ...*
*أني اتمنى قبول الأعمال ...*
*وكل الأعمال الحسنة إن شاء الله تعالى...*
*لنا ولكم ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات..*

*ببركة محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين...*


*مع خالص دعائي الحار بأن يحقق الله أمنياتكم جميعاً*
* للدنيا والآخرة إن شاء الله تعالى...*


*موفقين جميعاً...*

*اقدم شكري ثانيةً إلى أخيتي العزيزة ...*
*وردة محمدية...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

هلا خيوه حلا الروح شكلش فيش حره وتبغي تطلعيها فيني 


دمعه على السطور  الله يحقق كل امالش يارب 

مشكورين على المرور 
لا عدمتكم يارب

----------


## شواطئ شوق

منيتي تعجيل الفرج لصاحب العصر والزمان 
والشهادة بين يديه في العاجل القريب بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## ياجرح

اتمنى اليوم وكل يوم

راحة البال

ورضا الجبار

----------


## LUCKY

السلام عليكم 

اهلاً اختي ورده محمديه 


اتمنى من الله ان يساعدني لكي استطيع مساعده ابي فهو في تعب من العمل طول اليوم و هو كبر على العمل و لاكن ظروف الحياه الصعبه تجبره على العمل فأسال الله ان يساعدني و ان يخفف عبء الدنيا على والدي 


و شكراً

----------


## جنة الرضا

_السلام عليكم_
_مساء الخير للجميع_
_مشكوره خيتوووووووووو على الموضوع الجميل....... مو غريبه عليج_

_امنيتي اليوم صراحه 3 امنيات_
_1 اتمنى من الله ان يفرج عن مولنا صاحب العصر وزمان(عليه السلامـ)_
_2اتمنى من الله يزوج كل واحد وحده من العزاب .............. قولو امييييييييييييييييييييييييييين_
_3 اتمنى من الله ان يذهب عني الزكاااااام قولوووو انشاءالله يروح عنه_

----------


## الأمل البعيد

أتمنى النجاح والتوفيق في الإمتحانات ...

شكرا خيه ع الفكره ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*موضوع راائع أختي*
*وردة محمديه*

*أتمنى من الله العلي الكبيرأن يعجل في* 
*فرج مولانا صاحب الزمان وأن يجعلنا* 
*من أنصاره ،،،*
*وأتمنى أن تفرج للمؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين*
*وأن يفرج عني هم الدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد*
*وآل محمد ،،،*
*كما أتمنى راحة البال وأن أحيا حياة بعيدة*
*عن الهم ،،،*

*كل الشكر لك تقبلي تحياتي ومروري ،،،*
*كانت هنا أختك*
*نسيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

شواطى شوق ــــــــــ اللهم عجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه ,,, الله يحقق مناش
يا جرح ــــــــــــــــــــ الله يريح بالش خيوه ويحقق كل امانيش 
لوكي ــــــــــــــــ الله يوفقك لرضا والديك,, ويقدرك على فعل الخير ,,وتكون عون وسند ليه ,,والله يعطي الوالد الصحه والعافيه
جنة الرضا ــــــــ 1_  اللهم عجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه
2_  ((امــــــــــــــــــــــين)) الله يزوج كل اعزب وعزباء  
3_ والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ((انشاء الله ))
الامل البعيد ــــــــ الله يوفقش خيوه ويفرح قلبش ويحقق كل امنياتش 

منورين جميعا ولا عدمت هالطله الحلوه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امنيتي لهذ اليوم*
*1___ تعجيل الفرج*
*2ـــــ ان اختي دمعه طفله يتيمه اتسامحني لاني ما كان قصدي ازعلها*
*3ــــ سر  بس ادعولي انه يتحقق*

----------


## كبرياء

*أتـــــــــــــــــــــمنى ..* 

*نفسيه زينه أذآكر فيهآ ألحـــــــــــــــين ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_منوره خيوه كبرياء_
_والله يوفقك ويعطيك كل الا تتمني_ 
_دمتي بحفظ الباري ورعايته_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هلا قلبوه اول شيء انا مو زعلانه احنا خوات وانا احبك مررررررره واتمنى اليوم رسم الا بتسامه على وجهك وفك كربة سيد عارف بحق محمد وال محمد ونسالكم الدعاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

> هلا قلبوه اول شيء انا مو زعلانه احنا خوات وانا احبك مررررررره واتمنى اليوم رسم الا بتسامه على وجهك وفك كربة سيد عارف بحق محمد وال محمد ونسالكم الدعاء





االلهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ،يَا مَنْ تُحَلُّ بِهِ عُقَدُ الْمَكَارِهِ ، وَيَا مَنْ يُفْثَأُ بِهِ حَدُّ الشَّدَائِدِ، وَيَا مَنْ يُلْتَمَسُ مِنْهُ الْمَخْرَجُ إلَى
رَوْحِ الْفَرَجِ ، ذَلَّتْ لِقُدْرَتِـكَ الصِّعَابُ وَتَسَبَّبَتْ بِلُطْفِكَ الاسْبَابُ ، وَجَرى بِقُدْرَتِكَ الْقَضَاءُ
وَمَضَتْ عَلَى إرَادَتِكَ الاشْياءُ ، فَهْيَ بِمَشِيَّتِكَ دُونَ قَوْلِكَ مُؤْتَمِرَةٌ ، وَبِإرَادَتِكَ دُونَ نَهْيِكَ
مُنْزَجِرَةٌ. أَنْتَ الْمَدْعُوُّ لِلْمُهِمَّاتِ ، وَأَنْتَ الْمَفزَعُ فِي الْمُلِمَّاتِ ، لاَيَنْدَفِعُ مِنْهَا إلاّ مَا دَفَعْتَ ،
وَلا يَنْكَشِفُ مِنْهَا إلاّ مَا كَشَفْتَ. وَقَدْ نَزَلَ بِي يا رَبِّ مَا قَدْ تَكَأدَنيَّ ثِقْلُهُ ، وَأَلَمَّ بِي مَا قَدْ
بَهَظَنِي حَمْلُهُ ، وَبِقُدْرَتِكَ أَوْرَدْتَهُ عَلَيَّ وَبِسُلْطَانِكَ وَجَّهْتَهُ إليَّ. فَلاَ مُصْدِرَ لِمَا أوْرَدْتَ ، وَلاَ
صَارِفَ لِمَا وَجَّهْتَ ، وَلاَ فَاتِحَ لِمَا أغْلَقْتَ ، وَلاَ مُغْلِقَ لِمَا فَتَحْتَ ، وَلاَ مُيَسِّرَ لِمَا عَسَّرْتَ،
وَلاَ نَاصِرَ لِمَنْ خَذَلْتَ فَصَلَّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ ، وَافْتَحْ لِي يَا رَبِّ بَابَ الْفَرَجِ بِطَوْلِكَ ،
وَاكْسِرْ عَنِّيْ سُلْطَانَ الْهَمِّ بِحَوْلِكَ ، وَأَنِلْيني حُسْنَ ألنَّظَرِ فِيمَا شَكَوْتُ ، وَأذِقْنِي حَلاَوَةَ 
الصُّنْعِ فِيمَا سَاَلْتُ. وَهَبْ لي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً وَفَرَجاً هَنِيئاً وَاجْعَلْ لِي مِنْ عِنْدِكَ مَخْرَجاً
وَحِيّاً. وَلا تَشْغَلْنِي بالاهْتِمَامِ عَنْ تَعَاهُدِ فُرُوضِكَ وَاسْتِعْمَالِ سُنَّتِكَ. فَقَدْ ضِقْتُ لِمَا نَزَلَ بِي 
يَا رَبِّ ذَرْعاً ، وَامْتَلاتُ بِحَمْلِ مَا حَـدَثَ عَلَيَّ هَمّاً ، وَأنْتَ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كَشْفِ مَا مُنِيتُ 
بِهِ ، وَدَفْعِ مَا وَقَعْتُ فِيهِ ، فَافْعَلْ بِي ذلِـكَ وَإنْ لَمْ أَسْتَوْجِبْهُ مِنْكَ ، يَا ذَا العَرْشِ الْعَظِيمَ.
وصلى الله على محمد وأهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

الله يفرج عنه وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين
والله يحقق كل امنياتش 
ولا عدمتش خيوه

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اتمنى اني في هذا اليوم وهوم يوم يوم الجمعة ان تتحقق امنيتي وان يفرج عن ابنتة اخي وعن جميع المرضى والمؤمنين والمؤمنات وان يعجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان (ع)

----------


## ورده محمديه

_





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمعة الوادي
					

اتمنى اني في هذا اليوم وهوم يوم يوم الجمعة ان تتحقق امنيتي وان يفرج عن ابنتة اخي وعن جميع المرضى والمؤمنين والمؤمنات وان يعجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان (ع)



_

_ اللّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِإسْمِكَ الَّذي إذا سَأَلَكَ بِهِ المُضْطَرُ كَشَفْتَ مابِهِ مِنْ ضُرٍّ وَمَكَنْتَ لَهُ في الارْضِ وَجَعَلْتَهُ خَليفتك عَلى خَلْقِكَ أنْ تُصَلِّيَ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلى أهْلِ بَيْتِهِ وَأنْ تُعافيني مِنْ عِلَّتي،_

_الله يمسح عليها بالصحه والعافيه_
_والله يحقق كل امنياتش_
_مشكوره خيوه_
_ولا عدمت هالطله_

----------


## همس الصمت

*أتمنى إن الله يحقق الي في بالي*
*ويحصل الي أتمناه ان شاء الله ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اليومـ هو الجمعه وفي ساعاتهـ الاولى اتمنى من الله العلي القدير* 
*ان يعجل فرج قائمـ ال محمد ويجعلنا من انصاره واعوانهـ*
*ان يرضى عني ربي ثمـ والديَ بحق الامامـ الرضا عليه السـلامـ*
*ان يفرج همـ كل مهمومـ بحق محمد وال محمد*
*وان يحقق جميع ماتصبو اليهـ نفسي من خير*

*تسلمي اختي ورده وحقق الله امنياتج* 
*فكره حلوووه*
*لاعدمناا الجديد*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## مياس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*أتمنى في هذه الساعه الفرج العاجل لمولانا صاحب العصر والزمان*
*وأن أزور الأئمه جميعهم إن شاء الله في الدنيا ويرزقني ربي* 
*وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات شفاعتهم يوم الحساب..*
**
*يسلموو ورده محمديه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *أتمنى إن الله يحقق الي في بالي*
> 
> 
> *ويحصل الي أتمناه ان شاء الله ..*



 
_الله يوفقك خيوه_ 
_ويعطيك الا تتمني_

_لا عدمت هالتواصل_ 
_دمتي بود_

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انا وزوجي وأولادي كلنا مرضى صار لنا أكثر من اسبوع 
والبيت صاير كأنه مستشفى 
فأمنيتي الشفاء العاجل لأولادي ولزوجي ولي

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *اليومـ هو الجمعه وفي ساعاتهـ الاولى اتمنى من الله العلي القدير* 
> 
> *ان يعجل فرج قائمـ ال محمد ويجعلنا من انصاره واعوانهـ*
> *اللهم عجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه*
> *ان يرضى عني ربي ثمـ والديَ بحق الامامـ الرضا عليه السـلامـ*
> *ان يفرج همـ كل مهمومـ بحق محمد وال محمد*
> *وان يحقق جميع ماتصبو اليهـ نفسي من خير*      الله يوفقك خيوه ويعطيك كل الا تتمنيه 
> *تسلمي اختي ورده وحقق الله امنياتج* 
> *الله يسلمك خيوه ويسمع منك*
> ...



 

مشكوره خيوه ولا عدمت هالطله
دمتي بود

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *أتمنى في هذه الساعه الفرج العاجل لمولانا صاحب العصر والزمان*
> *اللهم عجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه*
> *وأن أزور الأئمه جميعهم إن شاء الله في الدنيا ويرزقني ربي* 
> *وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات شفاعتهم يوم الحساب.*
> 
> *الله يرزقناااااااااا واياكم زيارتهم في الذنيا وشفاعته في الاخره*
> **
> ...




_مشكوره خيوه على المرور_
_والله يعطيك كل ما تتمني_ 
_ولا عدمتك يارب_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> انا وزوجي وأولادي كلنا مرضى صار لنا أكثر من اسبوع







> والبيت صاير كأنه مستشفى 
> فأمنيتي الشفاء العاجل لأولادي ولزوجي ولي



 
_أن من طلب العافية من وجع به فليقل في السجدة الثانية من الركعتين الأوليين من صلاة الليل:(( ياعَليُّ ياعَظيمُ يارَحْمنُ يارَحيمُ ياسَميعَ الدَّعَواتِ يامُعْطي الخَيراتِ، صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ وَاعْطِني مِنْ خَيْرِ الدُّنْيا وَالاخِرَةِ ماأنْتَ أهْلَهُ، وَإصْرِفْ عَنِّي مِنْ شَرِّ الدُّنْيا وَالاخِرَةِ ماأنْتَ أهْلَهُ، وَأَذْهِبْ عَنّي هذا الوَجَعْ، وليسم الوجع: فَإنَّهُ قَدْ غاظَنِي وَأَحْزَنَنِي))، وليلح في الدعاء فان العافية تعجل إن شاء الله تعالى._


_الله يعطيكم الصحه والعافيه خيوه_
_ويحقق كل امناتش_ 
_ومشكوره على المرور_
_ولا عدمناااااااااااااااك_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هلا خيوه اناانتمى اليوم فك كربة سيد عارف بحق محمد وال محمد ونسالكم الدعاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

> هلا خيوه اناانتمى اليوم فك كربة سيد عارف بحق محمد وال محمد ونسالكم الدعاء



 

_"إلهي بحق الحسينِ وأخيه، وجده وأبيه، وأمه وبنيه، وقبره وساكنيه، وشيعتِه ومُواليه، وزُوّارِه ومُجاوريه، أن تخلص السيد عارف من كل همِّ وغمِّ هو  فيه، ياقاضيَ الحاجات"_

_الله يقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين_

_مشكوره خيوه ولا عدمت هالتواصل_
_دمتي بحفظ المولى_ _
_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_امنيتي لهذا اليوم_
_1_ تعجيل الفرج_
_2_ بالتوفيق والنجاح الى اخوي ولا جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى اني اشوفك واتكلم معك عن قرب اكثر

----------


## همس الصمت

*أتمنى أن اصل الى مرادي*
*وتتحقق أمنيتي ,,*
*تحياتي لك ورده ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اتمنى اني اشوفك واتكلم معك عن قرب اكثر



 
هههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمين غناتي وانا بعد اتمنى 
خيوه روحي الى موضوعي في الطرائف(ارسم نفسك وشوف صورتك)
واقري رد (علي)الاخير  واعطيني رايك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
*هنا ادعو الله بالفرج لنا ولكم جميعاً* 
*بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان...*
*وأن يحقق الله أماني كل من سطّر حروفه في هذه الصفحة...*
*تمنياتي للجميع بكل خير وتوفيق وسداد...*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الصمت

*أسأل الله أن يسهل فرج الامام المهدي*
*فقد ضاقت الدنيا بنا*
*أسأل الله أن يفرج همي ويريحني ويطمئن قلبي ..*

*رُحمـــــــــــــــــــــاك يا الله ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

دمعه على السطور 
همس الصمت
الله يحقق مناكم ولا يحرمني من تواصلكم

----------


## همس الحبيب

مراحب ورده محمديه موضوعك جميل كتبت زكتبت وإذا بي أصيغ مابداخلي لأسجله موضوعا بعنوان 
ليست خاطره ولكن .... في قلبي حزن أكيد 
يسلموووووووا

----------


## جررريح الررروح

انا الاابغيه اليوم
يخلص الدوام بسرعة واروع 
انخمد وانام
سلاااااااااام

----------


## أحلى ضحكة

هناكــ الكثير من الأمنيات وكل يوم أتمنى أمنيه جديدة وأحلم حلم جديد 
                                                                        أعيش ولكن لا أعلم هل سيكون هذا آخر يوم أم هناك يوم تعيس آخر أعيشه في هذه الدنيا
                                                                                 أصبحت خائفة حتى من الحلم نفسه فلا أحد يفهمني ولا أحد يحس بي 
                                                                     وما أتمناه في هذه اللحظة أن يلهمني ربي الصبر ويعطيني السعادة التي لطالما انحرمت منها 
                                                                                                     وأتمنى لأعز صديقاتي إنشاء الله عمرة مقبولة


                                                                                                              تحياتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
                                                                                                                   أختكم :أحلى ضحكة

----------


## جنة الرضا

اتنمى لمولنا صاحب العصر والزمان العجل والفرج  يارب يارب يارب

----------


## looovely

ســـــــــلام,,
       تسلمي خية ع الموضوع والي اتمناه هو 
     ظهور الأمام المهدي عجل الله له الفرج,,أولاً 
        وقضاء حوائج المؤمنين ,,ثانياً
          وشفاء جميع المرضى ,,ثالثاً
     والتوفيق لأخواني واخواتي,,ومن ثم لي وذلك برضى الله عني
                 تحيــااااااااتي,,looovely

----------


## ليالي

السلاااااااااااااااااااام للجميع..

اتمنى اني انقبل في جامعة تمام..

لاتنسونا من الدعاء..

وتمنياتي أيضاً للجميع بتحقق امنياتهم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*امنيتي في هذي الليلة المباركة* 
*إن رب العالمين ..يقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم للدنيا والآخرة ..ويفرج عنا وعنكم وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات ...*
*بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان..*
*يارب بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*موفقين جميعاً احبتي..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*امنيتي لهذاا اليووم*
*ان يفرج الله عن والدي الغالي لانه مريض*

*و التوفيق من الله عجل وجل شانه*



*وتسلمييين اختي على الموضوووع والفكره الحلوووووووووووووه*
*وان شاء الله يثبتوونه*

*تحيااتي لج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

همس الحبيب 
جريح الروح
احلى ضحكه
جنة الرضا 
looovely
ليالي
دمعه على السطور
ورده بس عطشانه 


قضى الله حوائجكم ولا حرمني من وجودكم
دمتم متواصلين معي

----------


## ابن سيهات

امنيتي ان اكون طيار 

هذا موقع للأماني 

ان شاء الله يعجبك

----------


## ورده محمديه

اما امنيتي لهذا اليوم 
*تعجيل الفرج
*والهدايه والصلاح لي ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين
*وأخيرا اسألكم الدعاء بجاه هذه الليله وفضالها عند الله لقضى حاجتي وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

أمنيتي أن الله يعجل فرج ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان
روحي لتراب مقدمه الفداء ..
وأن الله يحقق أمنيات الجميع بحق هذا اليوم المبارك ..
ويعود علينا هالمناسبه بالصحة والعافية ..

----------


## ملكة الملوك

امنيتي وبكل صدق ان ارى امامي المظلوم واكون بقربة دائما  وان يرزقني الله كل يوم رويتة ورضاة عني 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 


مشكورة على الموضوووووووووووووووع 


تحــــــــــــــــياتـــــي

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكورينـ على المرور 
ودمتمـ متواصلينـ معيـ 
والله يعطيكمـ كل ما تتمنوا
 




بنتظار تفاعل باقي الاعضاء

----------


## رنيم الحب

أمنيتــــــــــــتي لهذا اليوم 
هي أمنية طالمـــا حلمت بتحقيقهـا وأحيانــآآ يراودني اليأس
والشعــو ر بالاحباط
وهــــي .. 
.. أن أتوظـــــف.. وأقضي على الوقت الضائع .. 
لكي أحقق ذاتــــي .. وأنشر العلم الذي حصلت علية وبذلك 
سأشعر ولو بقليل من الرضـا عن ذااااتي 

أدعـــــــــــــــو لي بتحقيق حلمي ,,

----------


## LUCKY

امنيتي ان اكون من انصار الامام الحجه

عجل الله فرجه الشريف

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أمنيتي لهذا اليوم 
الله يزوج العزاب والعازبات يارب
وبس
تصبحوا على خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## مؤلم غيابك

امنتياتي كثيره  

بس اليوم اتمنى اني القى لي وظيفه بسرعه لاقضي على وقت الفراغ

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أمنيتي الله يرجع اخوتي بالسلامه من سوريا 
وامنيتي الله يحفظ الغايبين عنا اللي في امريكا وهم بنات اختي 
وامنيتي الله يشافي جميع المرضى 
والله يقضي حاجتي المتعسره بإذن الله

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*امنيتي اليوم اتصالح مع صديقتي بسرع وقت واسمع صوتها*

----------


## كبرياء

أتمنى يستقر وضعي بالجآمعه .!
تعبت منهم آلله يغرررررربل بليس ..!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان يدق جرس الباب لخطبة اختي وبنت اختي 
وان نحظى بوظائف تسد فراغنا

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى اليووم 
إن معلمة الكيميااء والريااضياات 
يصلحوو الاورااق 
وتطلع اورااقي درجااتهم حلووه

----------


## شموع حور

_أشكُركِ أُختي/ورده محمديه_
_على هذا الطرح_
_/_

_أتمنى السعادة و التوفيق من الله في الدنيا والأخر__ه_
_/_
_وأتمنى من  الله توفيق أُخيتي ورده محمديه  لما يحبه ويرضاه_

----------


## الحر أحمد

*أتمنـــــــى* 

*انجــح و بمعــــدل عالــــي عشـــــان اتوظـــف بســـــرعه* 

*وبس و مشكورين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_رنيم الحب :::انشاء الله بتتوظفي و تبشرينا عن قريب _ 
_لوكي::: الله يعطيك كل الا تتمناه_ 
_شمعة الوادي::: الله يسمع منك يارب_ 
_مؤلم غيابك::: الله يعطيك ماتتمني_ 
_عواميه صفوانيه::: الله يرجع كل غايب لوطنه ويشافي كل مريض بجاه مريض كربلاء_
_أنين القلب::: الله يهديكم_ 
_كبرياء::: أنشاء الله خير وبالتوفيق_
_عفاف الهدى ::: الله كريم  يسعدكم جميعا وانتي معاهم انشاء الله_ 
_حكاية حب ::: بالتوفيق أنشاء اللهـ_
_شموع حور ::: ربيـ يسعدكـ ويوفقكـ ومشكورهـ على الدعاء_ 
_الحر أحمد ::: الله يوفقكـ_



_مشكورين جميعا على المرور المعطر_
_و الله يعطيكم كل الا تتمنوه_ 
_ويقضي حوائجكم بالذنيا والاخره_


_دمتم متواصلين معي_ 
_تحياتي الحاره_

----------


## بنـت الجود

أتمنى اليوم وكل يوم بأن يوفقنا الباري لكل ماهو خير

وأن يرزق كل بنت زوجا صالحا وكل ولد زوجة صالحة

وأشكر صاحبة الموضوع على هالفكرة الجميلة

----------


## ورده محمديه

_منورهـ حبابه بنت الجود_
_والله يبلغك مرادك_ 

_ارق التحايا  لكي_

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

فعندما نكون صغار احلامنا تتحقق
واليوم ماذا نرتجى الحلم ان يكون حقيقة
ماذا تتوقعون يابنات ان تحلم البنت بالاستقرار طبعا 
فهذاالشي يكون وسيلة الى تحقق الاهداف الاخرى
تمنياتي لكم بالسعادة والتوفيق  وابعد عنا وعنكم كل ضيق 



تسلمي اختي الغالية
وردة محمدية
على الاطروحة الرائعة
ربي يحفظك وينور دروبك بشموع مضيئة من الامل والاماني

----------


## ورده محمديه

_الفراشه الحائره_ 
_ربيـ يحققـ كلـ أمنياتكـ بجاه محمد وال محمد_ 
_ويقضي حوائجكـ في الذنيا والاخرهـ_ 
_ويعطيكـ كلـ ما تتمنيـ_ 


_ومشكورهـ على الطلهـ الحلوهـ والدعاء الاحلى_ 

_وربيـ لا يحرمنا منكـ_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اكبر امنياتي اني اشوف الابتسامه والفرح الى وجوه الى الي احبهم
وانتي يالغاليه من ضمنهم طبعا
واتمنى يجيني اخبر فك كربه اخوي سيد عارف
بحق جده محمد وآل محمد
وبحق صاحب المولد الشريف علي ابن موسى الرضا
الله يوفق غناتي لكل خيـــــــــــر
دمتي بود

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

امنيتي 
أن الله يفرج كربتكم خيه دمعه طفله يتيمه 
والله يرجعه لكم سالم بحق محمد وآل محمد
ياراااد يوسف على يعقوب اردد ( سيد عارف ) الى اهله ويفرج كربتكم 
والله يقضي جميع حوائجكم بحق صاحب هذه الايام المباركه الامام الرضا ( عليه السلام )

وامنيتي الله يصبرني على عملي
 لاني من جد منقهره من امهاات الاطفال 
وكل وحده اتقول سوو كدااا والثانيه اتقول لا تسووو كداااا 
والله المعين 
دعوااااتكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان اله يقضي عنا ديوننا وحوائجنا 
ويرزق الأخت شفايف وردية بالذرية الصالحه

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اتمنى اني ما اروح المدرسة متعقده من المدرسة هع هع هع



يسلمووو خيتوووو على هيك موضوع مسلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

_دمعة طفله يتيمه::: ربيـ يفرحـ قلوبكمـ ويعطيكـ كلـ ما تتمنيـ ويفرجـ عن السيد انشاء الله بجاهـ هالليلهـ وفضائلها عند اللهـ هو وجميعـ المؤمنينـ والمؤمناتـ أجمعينـ .._

_عواميهـ صفوانيهـ ::: الله يسمعـ منكـ وانشاء اللهـ الفرجـ قريب ,,,_ 
_والله يصبركـ عليهمـ ويهديهمـ انشاء اللهـ_


_عفاف الهدى :::: قضى الله عنكم كلـ دينـ .. وقضى حوائجكم بالذنيا والاخرهـ_ 
_ والله يرزقها اختنا شفايف  بالذريهـ الصالحه انشاء الله ويفرحـ قلوبكمـ_ 

_منى قلبي ::: العلمـ نور خيتي الله يوفقك ويسعدكـ_ 



_مشكورينـ على المرور المعطر_ 
_ومتباركينـ بمولد ضامنـ الجنهـ_
_وقضى اللهـ حوائجكمـ بالذنيا والاخرهـ بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد_ 
_ويعطيكمـ كل ما تتمنوا_ 
_والله يفرج عنا وعنكم وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين_ 

_ولا خلا ولا عدم منكم_

----------


## طابوقه

_هلا بالجميع_ 
_الليله المولد كل عاموانتم بخير_ 
_اتمنى اروح اتسمع المولد لكن ظروفي الليله ماتسمح_ 
_الله كريم_
_متباركين جميعا_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي لهذا اليوم
أنه الله يفرج عن صديقتي 
ويبعد عنها كل سوء إن شاء الله
بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
والله يبتلي اللي يبي أذيتها
في صحته ونظره
..

----------


## سيناريو

*في البداية* 
*اتمنى أن تتحقق أمنية كل من سبقني الى هذا الموضوع وكتب مايريد،،،،*

*اتمنى أن يهبني الله وظيفة مناسبة،،،*
*واتمنى ان ننعم بالسعادهـــ أنا وكل من حولي وان نتمتع بصحه ممتازهـــ بعيداً عن الأمراض*

*تحياتي ودعواتي / سيناريو*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنياتي هذا اليوم 
هي الفرج الى جميع المؤمنين والؤمنات
بحق محمد وآل محمد
الله يعطيك الي في بالك غاليتي ورده محمديه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_تمنيت اليوم بدات اشوف صديقتي_ 

_مشكوره خيتوه ورده محمديه على الموضوع_

_عجبني وايـــــــــــــــــد_

_يخليك ربي لي_

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*موضووع جدااا راائع*
*وفكره ممتازه اخيتي الغالــــــــيه..*


*وما ادري شقول عن امنيااتي  لانهااا  وااااااااااااااايد بصرااحه*

*لكن الاقـــرب  واللي تشمل الجميع  هي*
*((( التوفيــــق من الله عز وجل في كل الأمور )))*

*تحيااتي لج عزيزتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*

*قضى الله حوائجكم للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

*أمنيتي ..*

*هي أن يكشف الله الكرب عن كل مكروب..*
*وأن يمسح بيده الرحيمة على قلب كل مغموم...*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

*موفقين جميعاً..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_:::طابوقهـ ::::_
_::::أمنيات مجروحهـ :::_
_::::سيناريو ::::_
_::::دمعة طفله يتيمه:::_
_::::انين القلب :::_
_::::وردة بس عطشانهـ :::_
_::::دمعه على السطور :::_



_مشكورينـ على المرور المعطر وعلى تفاعلكم معيـ_ 

_ربيـ يعطيكمـ كل الا تتمنوهـ ويحقق كلـ أمنياتكم_
_ويقضي حوائجكم دنيا وأخرهـ بحقـ الصلاة على محمد وال محمد_ 


*وبنتظار امنياتكم*
*ودمتم متواصلين معي *

----------


## ورده محمديه

_امنيتيـ تعجيل الفرجـ_ 


_وقضى حوائجي وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخرهـ_ 

_واتمنى بعد ما تحرموني من تفاعلكم_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم و فرجنا بهم ياكريم_  

_امنيتي لهذا اليوم يوصلني اي خير عن صديقتي يطمي عليها_ 
_لان صااااارلي فتره انقطعت اخبارها عني وقاعده احاتيها_  
_وعسى مانع خير_  
_واتمنى بعد قضى حوائجي وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخرهـ بجاه الليله الجمعه وفضائلها عن اللهـ_

----------


## مريم المقدسة

طبعا انى دايم متاخرة
مشكورة حبيبتى وردة على موضوعك الرائع
وانا شاء فى ميزان اعمالك
واليلة جمعة واتمنى امنيتى الوحدية فى هالدنيا
واهى انى ازور الامام الحسين علية السلام
وادعى ليش هناك  والى جميع المومنين
واللة يقضى حوائج المومنين ويشافى جميع المرضى ياكريم
تحياتى يالغالية

----------


## جنون الذكريات

امنيتي لهذا اليوم اني اكون بالف الصحةو العافية كح كح

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلآم ع ـليكم}..
آني ودي بكرة اروح المدرسة
:)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي اليوم
أن يعجل الله الفرج عن مولانا صاحب الزمان

وأن يمنُ الله بالشفاء العاجل للوالدين
ويطيل الله عمرهما
ويوفقُ لأولادي في دراستهم
ويحفظهم من كلُ سوء
ويبعد عنهم أصدقاء السوء

وأن يمن الله بالصحة والعافية
لحبيبة قلبي
* أم أحمد *
ويفرج عنها
وعن والديها

وأن يفرج عني كلُ هم وغم
وكل كرب
ويمن عليّ بالصحة

بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين





أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## ورده محمديه

> طبعا انى دايم متاخرة
> مشكورة حبيبتى وردة على موضوعك الرائع
> وانا شاء فى ميزان اعمالك
> واليلة جمعة واتمنى امنيتى الوحدية فى هالدنيا
> واهى انى ازور الامام الحسين علية السلام
> وادعى ليش هناك والى جميع المومنين
> واللة يقضى حوائج المومنين ويشافى جميع المرضى ياكريم
> تحياتى يالغالية



العفو حبابه 
وربي يرزقنا معاكم في الذنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
الله يقضي حوائجكِ دنيا وأخره بحق محمد وال محمد 
ويعطيكــــ كل ما تتمني

----------


## ورده محمديه

> امنيتي لهذا اليوم اني اكون بالف الصحةو العافية كح كح



 الله يمن عليكِ بالصحه والعافيه 
وما تشوفي شر

----------


## ورده محمديه

> السلآم ع ـليكم}..
> آني ودي بكرة اروح المدرسة
> :)



وعليكم السلام والرحمه 
خيتي روح مو كأن بكره جمعه !!
ربي يوفقكـــــ ويجعل النجاح حليفك

----------


## ورده محمديه

> أمنيتي اليوم
> أن يعجل الله الفرج عن مولانا صاحب الزمان 
> وأن يمنُ الله بالشفاء العاجل للوالدين
> ويطيل الله عمرهما
> ويوفقُ لأولادي في دراستهم
> ويحفظهم من كلُ سوء
> ويبعد عنهم أصدقاء السوء 
> وأن يمن الله بالصحة والعافية
> لحبيبة قلبي
> ...



اهلا خيتي أمنيات 
 ربي يحقق مناااااااااااك 
ويقضي حوائجكِ في الذنيا والاخره بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ااااااه نفسي ارتااااح
ممكن امنيه غريبه بس نفسي ارتاح جد

----------


## النغمه الحزينه

أمنيتي اليوم
أني بكره أتوفق في الإمتحان
وأن الوقت يمر بسرعه
حتى يجي يوم سفرنا
راح نستانس وااااايد
مع خواتي وبنات عمي
الله يحفظهم

----------


## كبرياء

أتمنى نفسيهـ ......} 
مضبوطهـ أذآكر فيهآ ....{ 
يآرب

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ااااااه نفسي ارتااااح
> ممكن امنيه غريبه بس نفسي ارتاح جد



 
_ربي يريح قلبكِ وخاطركِ_ 
_ويعطيكـِـ كل الا تتمنيهـــ_ 
_ويقضي حوائجكِ بالذنيا والاخرهــ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> أمنيتي اليوم
> أني بكره أتوفق في الإمتحان
> وأن الوقت يمر بسرعه
> حتى يجي يوم سفرنا
> راح نستانس وااااايد
> مع خواتي وبنات عمي
> الله يحفظهم



_ربي يوفقكِ_
_وتروحوا وترجعوا بالسلامه_ 
_وعليكم بالف عافيه_ 
_وربي يخليكم لبعض_ 
_ولا خلا ولا عدم منكِ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> أتمنى نفسيهـ ......} 
> مضبوطهـ أذآكر فيهآ ....{ 
> يآرب



_ربي يوفقكِ_

_ويقضي حوائجك بالذنيا والاخرهــ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 



امنيتي لهذا اليوم ان ربي يشافي صديقتي 
ويسهل عليها بوقتها وتجيب لينا احلى نونو 

ويرزق انشاء الله كل الا ما عنده بجاه محمد وال محمد

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي لهذا اليوم <<
أن يزيح الله كلُ هم وغم عن قلبكِ غاليتي { همس الصمت }
وأن يمدكِ بالكثير من الصبر
.....



أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## همسه دلع

*سلام عليكم*
*حبيت اشارك معكم بمنياتي..وتمنها للجميع..*
*الاولى..تعجيل الفرج...اللهم عجل الفرج....*
*الثانيه..تزيوج كل اعزب وعازبه بحق محمد وال محمد..*
*الثالثه..ان الله يرزقنا زياره ابا عبدلله الحسين السلام عليك ياسيدي ياشيد كربلاء...*
*وعسى الله يوفقنا ويوفق جميع مؤمنين ومؤمنات بحق محمد وال محمد..*
*تحيااااااتي للجميع*

----------


## فرح

الامنياااات كثيييييييره 
لكن اهم شي ان ربي يكتبني....
من زوار اباعبدلله الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*أتمنى كل الخير والتطور والازدهار* 
*للبحرين عشقي دااز الزين*

----------


## روائع القصص

نفسي ازور الامام الحسين والعباس

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

امنيتي لهذ اليوم !!!
ان الله يحقق طلب والدتي بقضااء حاجه خاصه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي لهذا اليوم
الله يسهل على المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق الحبيب محمد وآل محمد
والله يقضي حوائج كل محتاج
والله يفرج عن خواتي ويريح بالنا بحق الشباب على الشباب
والي يدخل الصفحه هذي لاااا ينساهم من صالح الدعاء رحم الله ولديكم جميعا
كل الشكر الى اختي ورده محمديه والله يقضي حوائجكِ يارب العالمين

----------


## ارسم العشق

*امنيتي اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام واصحااااااااااااااااااااااا الاقيني في عالم جديد*

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام عليكم 
امنيتي لهذا اليوووم 
أن يدووم الفرحة في قلبي 
ويفرح كل مهموم ويقضي حوائج كل محتااج
واتمنى تحقق إلي في باالي 
كل الشكر مقدم إلى صاحبة الموضوع

----------


## hope

*اتمنــى انو اليوم يمر على خيـرر*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي لهذا اليوم
الله يسهل على المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق الحبيب محمد وآل محمد
والله يقضي حوائج كل محتاج
كل الشكر الى اختي الغاليه والله يقضي حوائجكِ يارب العالمين

----------


## ارسم العشق

*امنيتي ان يحقق الله لكم كل امانيكم*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

امنيتي 
اخلص شغلي...

----------


## khozam

اتمنى من الله تعجيل فرج صاحب العصر والزمان

واتنمى التوفيق لي ولكم في جميع نواحي الحياة 

طرح موفق  

تحياتي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي لهذا اليوم وكل يوم
التوفيق لأحباب قلبي
ويكونوا من أحسن الناس
ياااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## @Abu Ali@

امنيتي لهذا اليوم اني اخذ عدل في امتحان الفيزياء كل أصدقائي بعد

----------


## ورده محمديه

_امنياااااااااااااااااااااااات محققهـ_ 
_وحوائجـ مقضيهـ بأذن اللهـ_ 

_مشكورينـ على المرور_ 
_ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكمـ_

----------


## جنة الرضا

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

اتمنى الي أحبهم يكنون بخيييييييييييييييييير اليوم وكل يووووووووم
يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اتمنى وادعي ربي يبعد عنا هالغيمه السوداء اللي ترف فوق راسنا
ويشغل من ارادنا بسوء في نفسه ..يااارب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي لهذا اليوم
الله يسهل على المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق الحبيب محمد وآل محمد
والله يقضي حوائج كل محتاج

كل الشكر الى اختي الغاليه والله يقضي حوائجكِ يارب العالمين

----------


## ورده محمديه

_أمنيااااااااات وحوائجـ مقضيهـ بجاااااهـ الصلاة على محمد وال محمد_ 
_مشكورين على المرور المبهجـــ _ 


_ودمتم متواصلين معي_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي لهذا اليوم
الله يسهل على المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق الحبيب محمد وآل محمد
والله يقضي حوائج كل محتاج
والله يفرج عن خواتي ويريح بالنا بحق الشباب على الشباب
والي يدخل الصفحه هذي لاااا ينساهم من صالح الدعاء رحم الله ولديكم جميعا
كل الشكر الى اختي ورده محمديه والله يقضي حوائجكِ يارب العالمين

----------


## موالي حتى الموت

امنيتي

ان يسمح في هاذي الايام المبارك ايمام محرم
ان يمسح علي ائمتي عليم السلام بالشفاء العاجل

امين يارب العالميين

تحياتي

----------


## صمت السنين

الله يقضي حوائجكم بحق محمد وآل محمد
محتاجه لدعائكم
صمت السنين

----------


## هدوء الغرام

سلام
امنيتي ان يتحقق جميع امنيات المؤمنين والمؤمنات ويفرج كربهم 
ويكشف عنا وعن جميع المؤمنين كل هم وغم وبلاء ويجعلنا على ولاية امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام

----------


## شيله

امنيتي ان الله يفرج عن اسرانا ويفرحوا اهليهم بوجودهم وتقر اعينهم بهم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى ان الله يحقق طلب والدتي ويقضي حاجتها الماسه بحق صاحب هذه الايام الامام الحسين دعواااااااتكم

----------


## مشاعر

يتي الشفا العاجل وتوفيق احبتي اطلب منكم الدعاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امنيات محققهـ وحوائجـ مقضيهـ* 

*دمتمـ بأحسن حاااال* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكمـ في متصفحي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

امنيتي ان الله يحقق طلبتي بحق ام البنين وبحق العباس في هذا اليوم 
ويقضي جميع حوائجي وحوائج جميع من اوصاني بالدعاء

----------


## خادم ابوالفضل

*امنيتي ان تتعافا والدتي بحق بـاب الحوائـج ابو الفـضل العـباس* 


*لا تنسويها بالدعأأأء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيتي لهدا اليوم* 
*تعجيل الفرجـ* 
*وشفاء المرضى بجاهـ عليل كربلاء* 
*وان شاء اللهـ اسمع خبر يريحـ قلبي ويطمني عليها*
*واتمنى ان تقضى حوائجـي وحوائجكمـ  بالدنيا والاخرهـ بحق باب الحوائجـ ابا الفضل العباس <<ع>>*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي لهذا اليوم 
الله يعافي الوالد والوالده 
ويحقق طلبتها من أبو فاضل

----------


## جـــــــــوري

امنيتي ان الله يشاافي كل مريض 
ويشفي ولد خالي ويطلع من العناايه اليوم قبل بكره 
بحق الامام الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيات مجروحه....  الله يعطيهم الصحه والعافيه* 
*جوري .......>>طمنينا على مريضكم ؟؟* 

*امنيات محققهـ ,,,و حوائجـــ مقضيهـ بادن اللهـــ* 

*يعطيكم العافيه على المرور* 

*ولا خلا ولا عدم منكم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى من قلبي يشفي كل مريض يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ارسم العشق

*أمنيتي أن يبقى اللي بالي في سباته العميق*
*وان يكون القادم افضل من السابق*

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

الله يقضي حاجتي وحوائج المومنين والمومنات أجمعين بحق مقطوع اليدين

تحيااتي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اتمنى ان يصير الي في بالي

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن يختفي هو من الحياه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى ان الله يبعد عناااا الهمووم ويفرج عنى وعن المؤمنين والمؤمناات
واتمنى ان الله يقضي جميع حوااائج كل من له حاجه متعسره 
بأن الله يقضيها له يارب يا كريم
واتمنى ان الله يعافي ويشافي كل المرضى المنظورين 
وبالخصوص من اوصانااااا بالدعااااء
واخص بالذكر الله يعافي ويشافي اخت دمعة طفله يتيمه االغلااا 
والله يقومها اليكم بالسلامه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهـ يحقق مناكمـ بجاهـ الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*
*وحوائج مقضيهـ بأدن اللهـ* 
*يسلموووووووووا على المرور* 
*ونلتقي مع امنياااات جديدهـ*

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى ان الله يشافي كل مريض من مرضة 
والاخص 
خت دمعه طفله يتيمه 
وأتمنى إني ماشاركت ولا رديت في
الموضوع .....
لأنه لا حياه لمن تنادي 
مادري لي مسمين نفسهم ..

----------


## شرفة القمر

اتمنى الليلة اخلص كل المشاغل الي عليي 

تحياتي .

----------


## المستحييل

_اتمنى تنجح كبرياؤؤه وانا انجح معها ويوفقنا وكل الناس.._
_ واتمنى يوقف عقلي عن الخوف  لاني بقوه خايفه من بكره والمجهول.._
_ وبس .._
_ المستحيل.._

----------


## أُخرىْ

لأول,,,مره بتمنى في هالموضوع,,

أتمنى أن النفسيه تكون Ok عشان اقدر اواجه هالامتحانات,,

----------


## $ خوخه $

اتمنى ومن كل قلبي اني بكرة اجيب درجة حلوة..

وكااااااااااااامله ان شاء الله..

تحياتي..

----------


## عشقي القران

بصراحه امنيتي هي نفسها

تتكرر كل يوم


اتمنى ان اصحوا غدا لاجد نفسي بين اولادي


وزوجي وليس في قبري


وشكرااااااااااااااا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي لهذا اليوم

الله يسهل على المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق الحبيب محمد وآل محمد
والله يقضي حوائج كل محتاج
والله يفرج عن اختي ويريح بالنا بحق الشباب على الشباب
والي يدخل الصفحه هذي لاااا ينساها من صالح الدعاء رحم الله ولديكم جميعا

كل الشكر الى اختي ورده محمديه والله يقضي حوائجكِ يارب العالمين

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي 
أن تنفرج الأمور وتصبح الأحوال جيده
وأن ربي يمن على والديّ بالشفاء
وطول العمر
وأمنيتي
الله يوفق لأولادي في دراستهم
ويحفظهم من كل سوء
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااارب
والله يريح قلب اللي في بالي
ويسعده يارب
ويطول في عمره

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آمنيتي اليوم ان الله يوفق كل الطلاب في الاختبارات

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى من الله 
الله يوفق جميع الطلاب والطالبات في الامتحانات 
واتمنى لهم النجااااااااح يارب
وبالخصوص من اوصانا بالدعااء
واتمنى ان الله يوفقنا لزيارة السيده زينب سلام الله عليها 
في الاربعين 
دعواااتكم

----------


## يا رحمة الله

أتمنى عودة الأخت : وردة محمدية للمنتدى ...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اييييييييييييييييييييييييه والله كااااااااان زين لو ترجع وردتي الى المنتدى

----------


## أموله

امنيتي ان الله يوفق اخوتي وكل الطلاب بالاختبارات ~

----------


## الغدير الحالم

*أمنيتي اليوم أن يرجع غائبي من السفر* 
*معافا سالماً* 
*بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي ع محمد وآل محمد 

واني اتمنى اني اعرف من هو ............. (اول مشاركه وتكون هذي امنيتهم )

يالعجبي !!! وعجب ورده  معي !!!

----------


## النظره البريئه

أتمنى ازور الامام المهدي عليه السلام
والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عطر الزمن

اتمنى انى مااكون ضيفه ثقيله عليكم 

اليوم وكل يوم ^ــ^

----------


## النظره البريئه

اهلا وسهلا فيك عزيزتي 
نورتي الشبكه
ننتظر مشاركتج ومواضيعك 
موفقه اختي
ـــــــــــ
امنيتي لهذا اليوم 
ان يتشافى ولد خالي ويطلعوه من المستشفى قريب ولا يطول علاجه

----------


## كبرياء

*أتمنى أنجح ................!!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_1- أول أمنيه لي اني اكون الليله هذي بالذات (الاربعين )أكون في العراق_ 
_2- أسمع خبر  حلو ان شاء الله عن قريب من الي في بالي_ 
_3-أمنيتي ترجع وردوه الى المنتدى قريب_
_4- الهدايه والصلاح والنجاح والتوفيق والسعاده  والخير لي ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات_

----------


## ام الحلوين

أتمنى من الله القدير أن يحفظ اولادي وبناتي من كل سوء ومكروه  وينجحهم ويسهل امورهم ويبعد عنهم شر الحديد والعبيد

ويسر امور المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين ويقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين بجاه ابا عبدالله الحسين سلام الله عليه

----------


## noor al zahra

_امنيتي ان الي تشابقت وياها اليوم ماتت في ايدي_

----------


## هدوء الغرام

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
يـــــــــــــــــــــــارب اكتب لي النجاح

----------


## LUCKY

اتمنى اكون متعلق بضريح الامام الحسين عليه السلام 

و اصرخ مع الزوار يــــــــــــــــــــا حسين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اليوم اني بين الزوار وفي قلب الحدث 
اصرخ من اعماقي وووووووووواااااااااااااااااحححححححححسسسسسسسسيييييي  ييييييييننننننننن

----------


## ندى الصباح

اتمنى اكون عند الامام الحسين 


او عند السيدة زينب عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## نبراس،،،

ان افتح عينيي
 فأرى نفسي ملتصق 
بضريح الامام الحسين

----------


## النظره البريئه

اكون من الزائرين لضريح الحسين عليه السلام
رزقنا الله زيارته

----------


## looovely

*اتمنى امي ترجع بالسلامة >>تمنيت أكون معاها في الزيارة* 
*وترد زوار السيدة والأمام الحسين بالسلامة*
*مقبولين الزيارة* 
*واتمنى كل ظالم ياخذ نصيبه من الظلم الي يظلمه الناس* 
*ويرد حق كل مظلوم*
*واتمنى كل ظالم يذكر هـ الكلام لعل وعسى يوعى ضميره*
*(إذا دعتك قدرتك لظلم الناس!! تذكر قدرت الله عليك)*

----------


## همسة ألم

امنيتـــي 
أنا أكون هنـــــــــاك 
معهم ,,,

----------


## نبض قلب

أمنيتي أن أراكِ غدا ً ..
وأن تكون نتيجي بخير وتســر ..
دعائكمـ لي أحبائي ..

----------


## الحلا مني وفيني

أمنيتي لهذا اليوم النجاح لان اليوم تسليم نتائجنا واتمنى اني احقق حلمي الذي طالما حلمت به ..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

امنتيتي صرت احلم فيها ليل ونهار
من اربع سنوات وانا احلم فيها من دخلت قلت يارب التخرج 
فامنيتي الي  سمعته مو صح لانه لو صح مصيبه
واربع مصايب لان خلاص ماعاد لي طاقه احلم واتمنى من جديد بهاليوم

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي هذا اليوم 
أن يأتي ذلك الصباح الذي يُحيلُ حياتي ..
إلى رنات فرحً ..
وإبتسامات ً ..

فهل سيأتي ..؟؟
أم مضى بدون رجعة ..!!



أمنيـ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
اليوم نتائج النصف الدراسي
فما برأيكم أميتي..؟!

----------


## أبو سلطان

اليوم أتمنى لكم كلكم بنات و بنين النجاح و التقدم و الرقي 

و أن يمكنكم الله من الزواج بمن تتمنونه و بعدها العيشة السعيدة و هدوء البال

و شكرا لك أختي و ردة محمدية على هذا الموضوع الممتاز

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي اني اكون سعيده بحياتي ويبتعد الحزن عني

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله ياخذني اليوم قبل بكره
ياارب اموت
يارب اموت
يارب اموت

----------


## المستحييل

*امنيت تشتيت مابهم من حزن والم وابعده بقدر المستطاع عن قلوبهم الصغيره ...*

----------


## النظره البريئه

أمــــــــــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــيـــــــــ  ـــتـــــــــــــــــــــــي
أن الله يمن على الجميع بالشفااااااااااء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

فقط الانتقام ...}

----------


## شفايف وردية

اتمنى ربي يرزقني بذريه الصالحة
ويفك كربت والدي ان شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يحفظ زوار النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*ان يقضي الله حوائج المحتاجين لاسيما من قلدنا الدعاء ونحن منهم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يقضي حوائج الجميع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياهلا وغلا فيكم* 

*أمنيات محققه ,, وحوائج مقضيه بجاه الصلاة على محمد وال محمد* 

*لاحرمت تفاعلكم يالغوالي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*واني أمنيتي لهذا اليوم اعرف من هو \هي يارحمة الله!!*

----------


## النغمه الحزينه

أمنيتي 
أن يفرج الله عن أخي المريض
بحق أهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النغمه الحزينه ربي يفرج عن أخوك بجاه مريض كربلاء*

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يفرج عن اخوك .. النغمه الحزينه
امنيتي لهذا اليوم
ان نكون من انصار الامام المهدي عليه السلام
وان يكون تعجيل الفرج قريب

----------


## علي pt

> *واني أمنيتي لهذا اليوم اعرف من هو \هي يارحمة الله!!*



اولا استسمح من الكل وبالخصوص أخي شبكة
هذا اعتراف مني اني انا من كنت صاحب هذه العضوية / يارحمة الله >>> جان ماتكون طردتنا اليوم

وبصراحة كنت مضرب عن عضويتي علي pt‏ لخروج اختنا وردة وبدون أن أعلم إلا بعد 10 أيام ~ فلم يكن بامكاني عمل أي شيئ

أكيد الكل بيسأل ~ ليش علووه سوا كذا ... وأنا أجاوبكم
لو لا الله ثم هي وتشجيعها لي لما كان لي أي نشاط يذكر ~

إن قبلتم عذري ~ فأعتذر بشدة من الجميع ..

وإن كان خطأي لايغفر فأقدر موقفكم وأستحق العقاب الذي ترونه .. 

تحققت أمنيتك أختي وردة
جعل الله كل أمنياتك محققه

وأكرر اعتذاري للجميع
أخوكم / علي

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي لهذا اليوم 

الشفاء لجميع المرضى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى للجميع الاعضاء الاستقرر في المنتدى
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## شهد الأحزان

_اتمنى من الله وأهل بيته يقي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين بحق محمد آل محمد_  



_ارق تحياااااااااااااتي_  


_شهد الاحزان_

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

امنيتي اليوم 
ان الله 
ياخذ روحي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النظرهـ البريئه::الله يفرج عن جميع المرضى بجاه مريض كربلاء ,,ويجعلك من انصار القائم االمنتظر ونحن معك وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين* 

*دمعة طفله يتيمه :الله يسمع منك* 

*شهد الاحزان : قضى الله حوائجكم وسهل اموركم بجاه الصلاه على محمد وال محمد* 

*المشاكسهـ :أدا كنتي في ضيق او هم ربي يفرج عنك غناتي ,, ربي يخليك ويعطيك طولت العمر ,,ولا تجيب طاري الموت على السانك غناتي بعدك صغيره الله يهنيك في شبابك* 

*وان شاء الله نبلغ فيك عروسه حبابهـ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اولا استسمح من الكل وبالخصوص أخي شبكة
> هذا اعتراف مني اني انا من كنت صاحب هذه العضوية / يارحمة الله >>> جان ماتكون طردتنا اليوم
> 
> وبصراحة كنت مضرب عن عضويتي علي pt‏ لخروج اختنا وردة وبدون أن أعلم إلا بعد 10 أيام ~ فلم يكن بامكاني عمل أي شيئ
> 
> أكيد الكل بيسأل ~ ليش علووه سوا كذا ... وأنا أجاوبكم
> لو لا الله ثم هي وتشجيعها لي لما كان لي أي نشاط يذكر ~
> 
> إن قبلتم عذري ~ فأعتذر بشدة من الجميع ..
> ...



_هلا خيي علي_ 

_بصراحه ريحتني الله يريحك ويحقق كل امنياتك في الدنيا والاخره مثل ما حققت أمنيتي_ 
_كنت طول هالفتره على اعصابي_ 
_ابغى اعرف من هو صاحب عضوية يارحمة الله ؟!!!_
_لان الغريب في الامر اول مشاركه تكون هدا امنيته !!!!_


_الحمدلله انك رجعت لعضويتك الاصل على الرغم ما كان ودي تغيرها لأي سبب من الاسباب_ 


_واذا كان على تشجيعكم فــ ولو احنا ماسوينا شي غير واجبنا_ 


_ربي يخليك ويحميك وترجع بنفس حماسك ونشاطك من جديد_

----------


## نبض قلب

أمنيتي إن الإجازه تخلص ووف وربي زهقت من الإجازه أبغ المدرسة خلاص.. 
ربي يحقق كل أمنياتكم يآربي بحق محمد وآل محمد .. 

تسلمي وردتنا الحلوه على الموضوع الجمـــــيل ،،  

دمنا في تواصل إن شاء الله .. 
تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## علي pt

أختي نبض قلب استهدي بالله ~ تبغي الاجازة تخلص من طوالتها

لم أخلص من الاختبارات إلا يوم الأربعاء الماضي ~ وقبل امس السبت واليوم كانت عندي روحات للجامعة لبعض الأمور ...


لو ودي مايبدأ السمستر الجاي إلا بعد اسبوعين على الأقل ~
وإذا تحققت امنيتي هذه بعطيك برامج جان ماتملين من الاجازة .. صار !!

وأمنيتي بعد لهذا اليوم ان الله ينتقم من الظالمين وبالخصوص اللي آذو زوار الرسول والآل الكرام ..

----------


## جنااات

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه امنيتي 

انو يمددون العطله>>> كثري منهاااا

----------


## نبض قلب

> أختي نبض قلب استهدي بالله ~ تبغي الاجازة تخلص من طوالتها
> 
> لم أخلص من الاختبارات إلا يوم الأربعاء الماضي ~ وقبل امس السبت واليوم كانت عندي روحات للجامعة لبعض الأمور ...
> 
> 
> لو ودي مايبدأ السمستر الجاي إلا بعد اسبوعين على الأقل ~
> وإذا تحققت امنيتي هذه بعطيك برامج جان ماتملين من الاجازة .. صار !!



 
هلا بك خيو ..

ووف لا وشو تطول بعد خلاص والله تمللت حدي ماني حاسه بطعم الإجازه ..


ربي يوفقك خيو ويحقق كل أمانيك إن شاء الله // خلاص إذا تحققت عطيني البرنامج <<  :toung:  :toung: 



أني أمنيتي إن ربي إن شاء الله يحقق كل اللي في بالي بحق جدي رسول الله 

>_<

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*صباح الخير..*
*أمبى بس نسبة رفيعه*
*ودرجااااااتي هع هع*
*وبس..*
*أن شاء الله تتحقق لي*
*تحياااااااااتو..سمورهـ*
*سلااااام*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي اليوم

التوفيق لأولادي في دراستهم
وللجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## شهد الأحزان

_اول شي_ 
 


_عظم الله أجرنا وأجركم بمصاب سيد المرسلين 

رزقنا الله واياكم زيارته وشفاعته 


واتمنى في دي ساعه ان الله يرقني ما في بالي_ 


_ويرزق الله كل شخص يتمنى شي_ 
_ بحق محمد وآل محمد_

----------


## أموله

امنيتي  ان  يأتي الغد بسلام ~

انتظر الغد  ~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان يرجع زوار النبي بسلام
والله ينتقم من الظالمين عند قبر الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم

----------


## النظره البريئه

أمنيتي ان أزور السيده زينب عليها السلام
وامنيتي ان يرجعو اللي مسافرين بالسلامه
وان يتشافى كل مريض بحق رسول الله محمد صلوات الله عليه
وان يرزقنا شفاعة اهل  البيت وان نكون من انصار الامام المهدي عليه السلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشكورين حبايب على المرور* 
*ربي يحقق أمنيتكم ويقضي حوائجكم ذنيا وأخره* 
*ولا يحرمني منكم يالغوالي*

----------


## أموله

أمنيتي ان يرجع  المسافريين  بسلـآم

----------


## وعود

*أمنيتي أن يتحقق اللي في بالي ..*

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

امنيتي في هدا اليوم اني اسافر العراق ادعو اليي

----------


## كبرياء

:sila:  لآعت شبدي وأنـآ أنتظر النتيجه ...!
نزلوآ نتيجة مآدتين وحده منهم ........ :smile1: 
أمنيتي مآ يجيني أنهيآر ....! :wondering: 
ويعدي البآقي بدوون الـ F  :angry: 
!! يآرب

----------


## فرح

امنيتي ...
يرجعوووا زوارالنبي محمدصلى الله عليه وآله 
بالسلامه ...
وربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## علي pt

> لآعت شبدي وأنـآ أنتظر النتيجه ...!
> نزلوآ نتيجة مآدتين وحده منهم ........
> أمنيتي مآ يجيني أنهيآر ....!
> ويعدي البآقي بدوون الـ f 
> !! يآرب



أي والله أختي كبرياء
نفس الحالة ..

باقي مادتين عندي لس ماطلعو ~ ووحدة منهم خايف منها

واللي طلعو وحدة منهم f‏ وإذا ماينزلوها هالسمستر اللي بجي راح أتأخر سمستر ...

الله يكون بعونا وعونكم ~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرد زوار النبي بالسلامه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انرتم متصفحي بتواجدكم* 

*ربي يحقق كل أمانيكم* 
*ويرد الغياب الى اهلهم واوطانهم سالمين*

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يرد زوار النبي .... ويرجهم بالسلامه

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد 
اولاً : سلمتي غاليتي ع الطرح الموفق 
.
أمنيتي  
ان يكونو زوآر النبي في حمآية أم البنين وآهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) 
ويرجعوآ سالمين غآنمين 
.
بوركتم

----------


## أموله

مرآحب ...! 

اأمنيتي ...~


اأن يبطئ اليوـوم حتى لـآيأتي الغدـد << مدآرسـ ... قرفـ ،، 

دمتم بود

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

امنيتي لهذا اليوم 

ان الثواني تصبح دقائق والدقائق تصبح ساعات حتى لا تتنتهي هذه الليله بسرعه <آآخ يلعن ابو المدارس 

وامنتي الثانيه 

ان ارى عواميه صفوانيه تحلق هناا<وحشتنا

----------


## كبرياء

*_*  ....<<< الحآله النفسيه ...!
بدأ الترم الثآني ونتيجة الترم الأول بعدهـآ متغصصه بموقع الجآمعه *_^
يآآآسآآتر ..!
ربي يعدي هالترم على خيييير ......~

----------


## همسة ألم

امنيتي لهذا اليوم 
أن تفتح الارض 
وتبلع كل من حااارب أهل البيت 
وبالأخص من لم يخاااف الله ورسوله
وأتمنى من كل قلبي أن يعجل مولانا صاحب الزمان 
من ظهوره

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شكرا على المرور* 
*حوائج مقضيه ,,وأمنيات مجابهـ بجاه الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي أشوف صديقااتي وحشوووني .......
الله يحفظهم ويحفظ الجميع ............

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

امنيتي ان يمضي هذا اليوم بخير 

وكل يوم اتمنى ان ارى عواميه صفوانيه هناا

----------


## نبض قلب

أمنيتي أن يكون ذلك مقلب ،،
ربي يحقق كل أمانينا وأماني جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمد وآل محمد ..

تسلمي ودرتنا على هيك موضوع حلو..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## النظره البريئه

أتمنى يرجع كل شيء طبيعي وأحسن ......

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

أن ارى من أتمنى ان آراهم من سنين ..~

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون الفرج قريب ....
العجل ... العجل ... العجل ....
يامولاي ياصاحب العصر والزماان ...

----------


## كبرياء

أن أصحو من كآبوس حقيير ..! << أووه عُذرآ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اتمنى أن يسود الأمن في ديارنا :(

لك ربي ارجو ،،

----------


## علي pt

أمنيتي أن تتحقق لي ولو أمنية في حياتي ..

----------


## شهد الأحزان

_امنيتي في هالحظه !!!_

_يرد الله كل عايب_ 




_تحياااااااااااااااتي_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

امنيتي ان الله ياخد الا في بالي 
شين وقواة عين

----------


## نبض قلب

أمنيتي أن أبقى دوما ً قربك ِ يآمن أُحب ..

الله لايفرقنا } ~ 

سع ــيده هي أنا بذلك ^_^

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى بس يصير اللي في بالي ......

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

آلهي رد الغريب الدآر لديـآآرهـ ..

أمنيتي ان يرجعوا السجنـآآء .. المنسيوون ><

لاسيمآء سجنآئنا طالت غيبتهم الاكثر منـ 15 سنه
.
.

آلهــي بحق غريب كربلاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى يكون الفرج قريب
العجل ... العجل ... العجل
ياصاحب الزماان
يامهدي

----------


## غبار الملائكه

اتمنى المووووت الآن ..

واتمنى ان يجعل الرب بظهور الامام المهدي (عليه السلام)..

كم اتمنى ان عقارب الساعه تعود للوراء سنتين؛او عشرا.

----------


## نبراس،،،

اتمنى ان يتقدم الزمن 8 ساعات لاصل
للامام الرضا سلام الله علييه

----------


## كبرياء

قمـي ..~ 
نسألكـ الدعـآء أخي ...!

أتمنى أن أعود بنظرهم ....... أنـآ ..~

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اصل الى الشيء اللي اتمناااه علشان ارتاح

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشكورين على المرور المبهج :)*
*ربي يحقق جميع أمانيكم* 

*ولا خلا ولا عدم منكم*

----------


## همسة ألم

أمنيتي أن أكلمها 
وأصارحها بما في قلبي 
أحس أنها في سااابع الاماني

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*ليتني استطيع التخلص منهما لفعلت ..*

*انهما يثــــيران المتاعب لي دوماً.*

----------


## علي pt

أمنيتي أن أتخلص من ذنوبي ..

ويلي كلما طال عمري كثرت خطاياي ~

----------


## كبرياء

أن أملك الوردي...!

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اشوف صديقااتي وحشووني

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أني لا أعرف أحد من على الارض
أتمنى أن أكون من كوكب مجهووول
لاأعرف أحد ولاأحد يعرفني ...

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اتمنى  ان ربي يسهل على اختي امورها ويفرجها عليها ونشوف ابتسامتها وقوتها مثل قبل*


*واتمنى من كل قلبي ان ربي يتمم شفاء بنت عمي الغاليه على قلبي وتتعافى من مرضها* 

*المستعصي*

----------


## looovely

*الله يحقق أمانيكم* 
* أمل الله يعطي اختك الصحه والعافيه * 
*ويسلم بنت عمك من كل شر* 
*اتمنى ان اسير على طريق النجاح دون عثرات* 
*و اوصل لما اريد في القريب العاجل*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى لعالمي الحزين ودنيا الهموم التي في قلبي... بالفرج القريب ضاق صدري ياصاحب الزمااان
الى متى يابن الحسن...
آآآآه والف آآآآآآآآه منك ياعالمي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون يوم مماتي قريب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى رجوع عوامية صفوانية الى المنتدى بسلامه

----------


## ورده محمديه

_على المـــــرور_ 
 _ودمتم متواصلين_

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى
الظهور
ان
يكون
قريب
ياصاحب الزمااان

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن أنجز أعمالي الكثيرة بسرعة البرق
وأتمنى أن يكون غذا يوم سعيد 
تحيآآتووووووووووووووووو

----------


## كبرياء

أن أرتب زحمة الهموم بدآخلي ..~!!

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

ليتـهم لديهم ذرة أحسآس ليحسو لمن حولهم ..!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى تهدأ اعصابي
واتفهم الموضوع الي في بالي 

والله يريح بالي

----------


## شهد الأحزان

_ اتمنى يفرجها بحق محمد آل محمد_ 

_ويعطيني الي في بالي_ 

_شـــــــ هـــــ ــــد_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

دعواتكم لهم بالشفاء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أتمنى أن أتغير الى الافضل وأن أتعلم أمور من ديني لاأعرفها
وأن يسهل طريقي بما فيه من الصلاح والهداية
وأن تقضى حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وأن يشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
دمتم بمحبة

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى تكون حبيبتي بخير
وترح ضيقة الخلق اللي عندها

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى رجوع والدي لينا بالسلامه من المشتشفى
دعوتكم

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يجيبه بالسلامه
والله يعطيه العافيه
مايشوف شر ان شاء الله


اتمنى مايصير شيء 


و

اتمنى يروح القلق

----------


## علي pt

الله يشافي جميع المرضى ..

ويقضي جميع حوائجنا وحوائجكم بحق صاحب الزمان عج ،،

----------


## غرام أحباب

أمنيتي أنا الله يبعدعن حبيبتي 
وصديقتي كل مايضيق بخااطرها
ويكدرها

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى
زيارة الائمه 12
يارب الله يكتب لي ولكم

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد ..

اللهم بحق مريض كربلاء زين العابدين (ع)

ان تشافي جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

لاسيما المنظور لهم

الشاب : محمد آبو قرين

الشاب : أحمد آل إسماعيل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يشافي اخونا دمعة المقهور 
ويمسح عليه بالشفاء العاجل 
وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى أن بكره أختباار الريااضياآت يكوون سهل و حليووو 
أدعووو ليي حباايبي )؛

----------


## أموله

مراحبـ ..،، 

  اأتمنى ..!!

..... ~ 

اأنـ اأبقى بخير وسلـآم ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*واني اتمنى أن يكون اخي دمعة قلم بخير وعافيه* 
0000000000000000

*منورين يالغوالي* *وحوائج مقضيهـ* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدم منكم*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اتمنى ان يكون كلام احدهم صحيح 

وشكرا

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي 
ان يبتعد الحزن عني

----------


## همسة ألم

أمنيتي أيدووم الفرح في قلبي على الأقل حتى نهايت
هذا الاسبوووع

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أمنيتي ان الله يحقق كل امنيااااااتكم اللي طلب الأمنيه هنااا 
واللي ما طلبها 
والله يقضي جميييع حوااائجكم بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## صفية

اطلب من الله سبحانه وتعالى أن ينصر شيعة علي عليه السلام في كل مكان ،
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## النبأ العظيم

امنيتي:: ان اكون من انصار الامام المهدي(عجل الله فرجه")

----------


## One Way

امنيتي انه يرد علي اليوووووووووووووم ويطمني الغالي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

امنيتي.. 

تعجيل ظهور الحجه..

----------


## كبرياء

*أتمنى أختفي عن هالدنيآآ ..~!!*
*ملييييييييييييييييت*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يوفق الجميع ويسعدهم 
ببركة المولد يااارب
و
اتمنى تروح ضيقة الخلق عني

 :sad2:

----------


## همسة ألم

> أمنيتي أيدووم الفرح في قلبي على الأقل حتى نهايت
> هذا الاسبوووع



هههه
حتى ليله لمتكتمل 
يال الصخريه 
 :sad2:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى حبيبتي ماتحط بخاطرها

----------


## المستحييل

امنتي ان اشعر بامانه من جديد ان اشعر بحبه وحنانه من جديد ؟؟
اين انت..

----------


## نبض قلب

أمنيتي في هذهِ اللحظه هي أن أكون بقربها ..
أن أشعر بها ,، 

أن  .... } ~ لآأعلم ماأقول ..

----------


## أموله

.. !!

اأمنيتي اأن يرجعـ   .. بألسلـآمه ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آمنيتي وصلت

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ضاعت أمنيتي ...}
قبل أن أكتبها...

----------


## القلب الدافئ..

امنيتي بنت الخال تبطل لعناد 
و
امنيتي بعد أتزوج

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

امنيتي

بالشفاء العاجل الى جميع المرضى
رجوع ابوي من المستشفى لينا بأسرع وقت 
والي في بالي يخلي العناد

----------


## قمر ليلي

اتمنى اليوم وكل يوم ربي يغفر لي ذنوبي ويجعل باقي عمري بطاعته ان شاء الله

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم
امنيتي
استرجع الماضي

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

} .. أمنيتي

ليستـ بـ أمنيه بلـ ع ـدة أمـآني ..!ّ
.
.
وماأتمنى في هذا آليوم

أنـ يلهمني ربي الصبر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ...
أن اتمنى

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي 
الله يغير الحاال

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

امنيتي في هذا اليوم..~
 الله يحقق كل الأماني وكل طالب حاجه الله يقضيها إله 
والله يفرج عن كل مؤمن ومؤمنه ويزيح عناا كل الهموم 
والله يحقق كل آآمانيكم جميع يارب ،،
ببركة هذا اليوم الشريف بمناسبة مولد نبي الائمه
عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم 
تحياااتوو

----------


## النظره البريئه

متياركين بالمووولد

امنيتي الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

*امنيتي اليوم استمتع باجازتي واستفيد من وقتي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اشوف صديقتي .......

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

أن شاءالله الله كريم ..

عوآميه صفوآنيه

ربـي يسمع منك

آمنيتي ان الايام الجايه تصير مثل اليوم

----------


## نبض قلب

أمنيتي في هذهِ اللحظه هي أن أبقى ـآآ بسعاده كما أنا الآن ..

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

امنيتي في قلبي ^_^

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي هذه الليله....


اتمنى حياه سعيده للغاليه ورده محمديه
وكل عام وهي بالف خير 

والسنه خير عليها يارب
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي اتعرف على دمعة طفله يتيمه
احسها طيووبه وتجنن
والله دخلت قلبي

----------


## غرام أحباب

> امنيتي اتعرف على دمعة طفله يتيمه



 


وأمنيتي أناكذالك...

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي
تحقيق مايتمناه قلبي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آمنيتي >>> بالقلب لا يتمناها غيري لانها فعلا غريبة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> امنيتي اتعرف على دمعة طفله يتيمه
> احسها طيووبه وتجنن
> والله دخلت قلبي








> وأمنيتي أناكذالك...



 
شكراً لكم وهذا من طيب اصلكم غناتي...
وصفاء قلبكم....
وانا كذا ذلك....*^*


أمنيتي الفرج القريب للمؤمنين والؤمنات
وقضاء حوائجهم بحق من هم النور على نور

موفقين لكل خير وصلاح....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي ان الخبر الي سمعته مو صحيح

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي ان ترجع بسمة الفرح وتنمحي بسمة الحزن

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آمنيتي ان يتغير احساسي اتجاههم

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي اخلص شغلي كله علشان ارتاح

----------


## ورده محمديه

أماني محققه للجميع 
دمتم بود

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى يرجع كل شيء طبيعي
 :sad2:

----------


## ورده محمديه

أتمنى تهدئ النفوس ويطيــــ الزعل ـــر  :(

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يبعد الزعل خيتي ورده ..
.................................
امنيتي ان يتشافى ولد خالي ويرجع الى حالته الطبيعيه :sad2:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..

حقق الله أمانيكم ومطالبكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ..


اتمنى أن استيقظ من الكابوس!!




موفقين ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يسمع منك غاليتي 
ان شاء الله تستيقظين من الكابوس
..........................................
اتمنى ترتاح نفسيتي والله تعبت

----------


## ورده محمديه

يسلمووووا على المرور 
ربي يقضي حوائجكم في الذنيا والاخره 
ويحقق جميع أمانيكمـمشكوره غلاتي نظورهـ :)

----------


## نبض قلب

أمنيتي أن تبقي على ماأنتي عليه ..

وأن لايتغير شيئ من ذلك ..



اتمنى كذلك أن ربي يسعد قلبي بذلك .. وأن اكمل طريقي على هذا النمط ..


شكرا ًمن صميم القلب لكل من كان ممسك بيدي وساعدني..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى ان الله يقضي حاجتي الليلة في وقت قراءة سفرة أم البنين 
لن انساكم من الدعاااء

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

أتمنى ان يلهم أهل صديقتي الصبر والسلوآن على فقدهآآ ..

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى أن يزول عني هذا الهم الغريب 
وأتمنى أن أكون من كوكب لم يكتشف بعد

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم
اتمنى ان تطيب قلوب الحاقدين

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى
أن يكون العالم كله شيـعه

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياريت لو يكون العالم شيعه 
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،..............
اتمنى ترتاح نفسيتي :sad2: 
واتمنى لو تنشق الارض وتبلعني

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى جدتي تطلع من المستشفى

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يعطيها العافيه
ماتشوف شر
وان شاء الله تطلع بالسلامه
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اتمنى يروح الالتهاب اللي في حلقي ويرجع صوتي

----------


## همسة ألم

أمنيتي 
أن أكون الآآآآن
هناكـــــــــــ عند
تلك البقعة الطاهره 
أكحل عيني بروئته تلك الانوار
وتلك الروائح الزكيه 
السلام عليك يااباعبد الله 
الشوق يكاد أن يذبحني ....

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون ظهور الامام المهدي قريب
العجل العجل العجل
ياصاحب الزمان

----------


## همسة ألم

الله يسمع منك ..
أتمنى 
أن يأتي غذا 
لكن لا يذهب 
أتمنى من ثوانيأن تصبح دقائق ومن دقائق  أن تصبح ساعة ومن الساعة سنه 
ومن السنه دهر

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق مرادش اختي همسة ألم
امنيتي لهذا اليوم
ان شاء الله يبرى حلقي ويرجع صوتي الطبيعي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*الله يعافيك خيتوو النظرة البريئة* 
*واتمنى ان الله يعافي ويشافي كل مريض* 
*والله يقضي حاجات كل طالب حاجه يارب*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ويعافيش غاليتي
ربي يحقق مرادش غاليتي
امنيتي لهذه الليله
زيارة الامام علي روحي فدااه

----------


## همسة ألم

إن شاء الله خيتي تزوريه وأزوره وياك
أمنيتي أن الله في هذه الليلة أن يغفر ذنوبي 
التي تعبت نفسي منها 
وأن يستجيب دعائي 
وأن يقضي حاجة كل محتاج

----------


## النظره البريئه

صباح الخير
الله يغفر لك عزيزتي وللجميع
امنيتي لهذا اليوم 
ان اكون سعيده ويبتعد عني الحزن ع الاقل ساعه بالكثير

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

أمنيتي ..

ينتقم لي ربي من الظلآم ..

----------


## المميزة

امنيتي ان الله يفك اسر السيد النمر وجميع الاسرى 
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## أموله

*... !! 



اأمنيتـ]ـي ..


أان اأكونـ سعيدهـ ...×.× 
*

----------


## sh1175

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
امنيتي ان ينصر الله الشيعه ويعلي كلمتهم في جميع بقاع الارض ويفك اسرانا وينصرنا على اعدائنا اللهم امين

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم
انا امنيتي لهذه الليله
ان يكون ظهور الامام المهدي قريب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي 
ان الله يجيب رزق اختي الليله ان شاء الله

----------


## النظره البريئه

يارب الله يجيب لها رزق بحق الحسين عليه السلام
امنيتي لهذه الليله
تعجيل الفرج وظهور الامام المهدي

----------


## روعة الدنيا

الفرح والسعاده

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق مرادج
امنيتي لهذه الليله وكل يوم
ان يكون ظهور الامام المهدي قريب

----------


## أوراق الشتاء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أني اتمنى أن صديقتي ما تزعل مني لأن الليله بيكون زواج أول أخت اليها واني ما حضرت 
لأن السياره مو متوفره في هالليله 
واتمنى التوفيق في هاليوم 
تحياتي 
أوراق الشتاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

ان شاء الله ماتزعل
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اتمنى زيارة الأئمه 12  عليهم السلام

----------


## علي pt

أتمنى أن لا أتمنى ~ ولا أتمنى كل شيئ ولا يحصل لي أي شيئ

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى يرجع صوتي :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي ان الله يقضي عنا ديونا ويوسع علينا ي رزقنا

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي يرجع صوتي مثل الاول :sad2: 
وتروح الكحه عني والزكام

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

رآح يرجع بإذن الله يالغاليه ..

أتمنى اشووف صديقتي فجت عليي

  لي فتره ماشفتهآآآ ..

----------


## أموله

ا!منيتي ..

اأن لـآ يطول اأنتظاري  ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

ان شاء الله  :bigsmile: 

روحي ليهااا غناتي  :rolleyes: 

اتمنى ان القى تفسير للأحلام اللي احلمها .....

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ماينقطع النت من عندي

----------


## ورده محمديه

انرتم متصفحي بتواجدكم،،, 
ربي يحقق أمانيكمـــ 
ولا خلا ولا عدم منكم

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى يكون هذا اليوم مميز  واكون سعيده لاني سوف أبدأ سنه جديده من عمري

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياهلا وغلا نظوره 
والعمر كله للغاليين 
كل عام وانتِ بخير غناتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

> ياهلا وغلا نظوره
> اهلين حبيبتي 
> 
> والعمر كله للغاليين
> وياج حبيبتي تسلمين غناتي ربي يحفظك 
> كل عام وانتِ بخير غناتي
> وانتي بخير وصحه وسلامه



 
امنيتي يرجع صوتي ويروح الالم والالتهاب اللي في حلقي وتروح الكحه والزكام  :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يوسع علينا في رزقنا

----------


## علي pt

دعواتكم لي
الحمد لله تقدمت خطوة
وأتمنى أن تتحقق هذه الأمنية قريبا
قبل أن تخرج روحي

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم
اتمنى زيارة الأئمه 12 عليهم السلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

النظره البريئه ::ماعليك شر غناتي 
عفاف :: الله يوسع عليكم 
خيي علي ::الله يوفقك ,,ويعطيكـ مناكـ
مشكورين على المرور المبهج
وحوائج مقضيه للجميع بأذن الله

----------


## النظره البريئه

الشر مايجيك حبيبتي
امنيتي لهذه الليله 
ان تكون هذه السنه خير عليي بطاعة الله ورسوله وطاعة الوالدين وأن يغفر لي ربي ذنوبي ويرضى عليي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الهدايه 
والصلاح ليي والى اخواني

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آمنيتي 

ان يكون ذلكـ حلمٌ مرعب

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقك مرادكم

امنيتي هذا اليوم 

.............

............


...........

يمر هاليوم على خير

----------


## روعة الدنيا

الفرح والسعاده

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى
العيش بسلام وراحة بال

----------


## Sweet Magic

امنيتي

با تحقيق امنياتكم 

 :bigsmile:

----------


## النظره البريئه

تسلميييييييييييييييييين
امنيتي

الله يفرج عن كل مهموم ومريض

----------


## ورده محمديه

أمنيات محققهـ للجميعــــ
ودمتم في تواصل

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اتعرف على  ورده محمديه و دمعة طفله يتيمه و عفاف الهدى

----------


## ورده محمديه

إلي الشرف يا غناتي نظورهـ 
واني بعد خاطري اتعرف عليش :)

----------


## دموع الماضي

*أمنيتي لهذا اليوم هي .... آمممـ ... إن شاء الله يروح عني الضيق ويكون اليوم سعيد ويارب بكرة يكون أسعد وأسعد لي ويارب احفظني من الشر والبلاء ... يا رب حقق لي هذي الأمنية* 

*وإذا تحققت بكرة راح أقول لكم بإذن الله*

*باايااتوو*
* 


*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آمنيتي ان تتحقق آمنياتكم لهذا اليوم 

سلاموو..

----------


## النظره البريئه

تسلمين غناتي
امنيتي
تروح
عني
الضيقه

----------


## دموع الماضي

*تسلمي خيتووو عاشقة المستحيل على هذي الأمنية الحلوووة*
*وإن شاء الله تتحقق أمنياتك أنتي كمااان..^_^*

*وبإذن الله تروح عنك الضيقة أختي النظرة البريئة..^_^*

----------


## النظره البريئه

تسلمين خيوه
دموع الماضي
امنيتي
ان اكون عند ضريح السيده زينب ورقيه عليهما السلام

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

أمنيتي .
ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع
والكل راضي علي

----------


## كبرياء

أن ...!
أنسى

----------


## المستحييل

امنيتي...!
ان تفعل محبوبتي وتنسى..!

----------


## النظره البريئه

:sad2: اتمنى الله ياخذني وارتاح من هالدنيا

----------


## علي pt

> اتمنى الله ياخذني وارتاح من هالدنيا



أختاه النظرة البريئة ~ 
أتمنى أن لا أراكم مهمومين لهذه الدرجة ..
اللهم اجعل الموت راحة لي من كل هم وغم ،،
لو لم يكن إلا الموت لكفى ،، ولكن مابعد الموت أشد وأعتى ..
رحماك يارب ،،


الدنيا دار تعب وشقاء ..
لن نستطيع تغيير الرياح ،،
ولكننا نستطيع تغيير أشرعة
القارب لتواكب الرياح


حياتك بحر ..
ووقتك سفينة ،،
والقبطان إرادتك

¥‏ فإذا لم تتحكم في سفينتك إبتلعتك أمواج البحر¥

وتقبلو تحياتي
الأقل علي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

امنيتي تحققت 
حقق الله جميع امانيكم

----------


## علي pt

> امنيتي تحققت 
> حقق الله جميع امانيكم



إن شاء خرج الوالد من المستشفى ،،
طمنينا أختي أنين

وإذا طلع ~
فالحمد لله على سلامته
وماتشوفون مكروه

----------


## النظره البريئه

> أختاه النظرة البريئة ~ 
> أتمنى أن لا أراكم مهمومين لهذه الدرجة ..
> اللهم اجعل الموت راحة لي من كل هم وغم ،،
> لو لم يكن إلا الموت لكفى ،، ولكن مابعد الموت أشد وأعتى ..
> رحماك يارب ،،
> 
> 
> الدنيا دار تعب وشقاء ..
> لن نستطيع تغيير الرياح ،،
> ...



تسلم اخي علي 
شنو نسوي بعد هذه الحياه والله من القهر اللي فيي

----------


## النظره البريئه

> امنيتي تحققت 
> 
> 
> حقق الله جميع امانيكم



 ربي يسعدك ويحقق كل امنياتك
خيوه طمنينا ع الوالد
ربي يعطيه العافيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي لهذا اليوم
اتمنى كل شيء يكون عدل

----------


## علي pt

أتمنى فقط أن الله يصبرني ..

----------


## فرح

اتمنى ان ينتهي مايقلق خاطري بسرعه ...

----------


## نبض قلب

أتمنى في هذهِ اللحظه أن تستطيع وتحاول تنفيذ ماأطلبه منها .. 

فقط هذا لهذهِ اللحظه ..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

> ربي يسعدك ويحقق كل امنياتك
> خيوه طمنينا ع الوالد
> ربي يعطيه العافيه



بعد خضوع الوالد في المستشفى لأجراء عمليه في القلب تمت بنجاح والحمدلله  
وهذا بفضل دعاكموالله يشافي جميع المرضى 
النظره البريئه مشكوره وايد على سؤالش 
وفيش الخير 
والله يحقق جميع امنياتش يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

> إن شاء خرج الوالد من المستشفى ،،
> طمنينا أختي أنين
> 
> وإذا طلع ~
> فالحمد لله على سلامته
> وماتشوفون مكروه



عذراً اخي *علي* ما انتبهت الى ردك 
طلع الوالد من المستشفى على خير بعد نجاح عمليه كان نسبة نجاحها ضئيله جداً 
معجزه  اللاهيه اثارت عجب الاطباء 
وهذا بفضل دعاء المؤمن لاخيه المؤمن 


والله يطمن قلوبكم على كل حبايبكم بجاه الحبيب محمد 
وانتون بعد ما تشوفو شر والحمدلله على سلامة اخوكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

بعد قلق دام اسبوعين بنتظار رجوع الوالد لينا بالسلامه 
فعلاً تحققت الامنيه والله يشافي جميع المرضى  
أمنيات محققه للجميع بجاه محمد وآل محمد 
مشكورين على المرور المبهج :bigsmile:

----------


## النظره البريئه

الحمدلله على سلامته
فرحتيني خيه انين القلب
امنيتي
الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انين القلب
الحمد لله على سلامة الوالد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي الله يبارك للعرسان 
والله يتمم اليلة على خير

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

الحمدلله ع السلامه خيتي 
وقرة عين أهله وآحبآبه
والله يشافي جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنآت
.
.
أمنيتي
اللهم يصبرني يآربـ

----------


## نبض قلب

ألف ألف ألف الحمد لله على سلامه الوالد غلاتي ..

ربي يعطيه الصحه والعافيه إن شاء الله ..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي 
ماصيح تروح الغبنه

----------


## غرام أحباب

أمنيتي أنهم يغيروون راايهم في 
ألي هم نااويين يسووونه
حقق الله أمانيكم بحق الصلاه على محمد وأل محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يوفق الجميع والله يحقق مرداكم
امنيتي
ان اكون عند ضريح السيده رقيه والسيده سكينه والسيده زينب عليهم السلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

أمنيات محققه للجميع وحوائج مقضيه بجاه محمد وآل محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

يسلمو ورده
اتمنى اليوم أكون سعيده ولاشيء يكدر خاطري

----------


## دموع الماضي

*أمنيتي أكون بخير وعافية وما أكون متضايقة*
*و أجيب علامة كاملة في امتحان الرياضيات يوم السبت*

*وتحقق أمنياتكم بإذن الله*

----------


## نبض قلب

أمنيتي هي أن أكون هنآـآآك حيث هي ..

أن أكون بقربهآـآآ هي لآسوآهآ ..

علّني أخفف بعضا ًمما تشعر بهِ من الحزن والكآبه ..

ربي فرج عنا وعنها وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي تجي ليي صديقتي

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

اني اجيب علامه في الامتحان يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي ....

ان يفرج الله عن مافي قلوب احباتي
ويجبر قلوبهم ويريح خاطرهم
ويقضي جميع حوائجهم بحق من هم النور على نور....

----------


## ورده محمديه

أمنيات محققه للجميع بجاه محمد وال محمد 

دموع غناتي احبتش مافيهم شي بس كذا  يتنيحسو  :wink:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اللي في بالي الله يهديها وتكسر الشر وتهون عن لعناد والحركات البايخه  اللي مالها داعي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آمنيتي ان يطول حضورهـ في تلك البقعه

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم
امنيتي 
تعجيل الفرج لمولانا صاحب العصر والزمان
وزيارة السيده زينب ورقيه

----------


## نبض قلب

أمنيتي أن أكون سعيده هنآـآآك حيث قربهآ .. 
ادعو لي أحبائي بالسعآده .. 
فلطآلمآ تمنيت أن أكون هنآـآآك ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي الله يهدي فلانه والله يتمم اليها على خير

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيات محققه يارب
امنيتي الليله
اكون عند من تشتاقه له العين لرؤيت وجهه الجميل

----------


## منى قلبي

امنيتي اني اكون سعيدة في هذا المنتدى 


ويسلمو على الموضوع ....

----------


## النظره البريئه

اكيد بتكوني سعيده ان شاء الله مع خواتج واخوانج 
ربي يوفقج واهلا بكِ خلينا نشوف ابداعاتكِ اختي
تمنياتي لكِ بالتوفيق يارب

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اتــ م ــــنى زيارة السيده رقيه والسيده زينب والسيده سكينه عليهم السلام

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون باب الفرح قريب من القلب ويتسكر باب الحزن

----------


## غرام أحباب

أمنيتي أناالروح تلتقي بالجسد
فقد طال الأنتظار....
موفقين جميعاً

----------


## سامر الحزين

السلام عليكم    


اتمنا اليوم ان يكون العراق الجريح بالف خير  بدون منسمع صوت انفجارات قول امين

----------


## دموع الماضي

*يا رب حقق لي امنيتي:*


*بكرة عليّ امتحان كيمياء وامتحان رياضيات "إعادة" إن شاء الله أحصل على علامة كاملة بإذن الله وبحق أهل البيت وبحق الإمام الحسين وذريته التسعة المعصومين عليهم السلام.*




*تسجيل خروج بروح أذاكر ،، أدعو لي من قلب محتاجة داعوتكم لـ بكرة في الامتحانين ،، وإن شاء الله تتحقق مطالبكم بإذن الله*.





*نسألكم الدعاء*.

----------


## كبرياء

..~! 
أن أعتنق السحـآب

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم

امنيتي 

يروح الزكام عن صديقتي الغاليه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *يا رب حقق لي امنيتي:*
> 
> 
> *بكرة عليّ امتحان كيمياء وامتحان رياضيات "إعادة" إن شاء الله أحصل على علامة كاملة بإذن الله وبحق أهل البيت وبحق الإمام الحسين وذريته التسعة المعصومين عليهم السلام.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*الله يوفقك اختي دموع المآضي* 

*وعسى النجآآح حليفكـ*

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

أكون عند من تمنيت اكون عندهم ..ّّ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> ربي يحقق امنياتكم
> 
> امنيتي 
> 
> يروح الزكام عن صديقتي الغاليه



 
*مآتشوف شر* 

انشاء الله يروح عنهآآوعني

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

كل عآآم وآنآآ بألف خير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> أكون عند من تمنيت اكون عندهم ..ّّ



آن شآء الله تتحقق امنيتك

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آنظر هنآآآآآآك 

سترآني

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقك امنياتكم 

اتمنى اسافر ...

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

إنـ شاءالله جميعاً يالغاليه .

منيتي أن تتم هذه السنه على خير ><

----------


## النظره البريئه

ان شاء الله تتم على خير
امنيتي
ان يكون اللقاااء قريب

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

أنـ شاءالله وبإذن البآرئ عز وجل ..

أمنيتي 

أكون عند من تمنيت اكون قربهم 

وان تتم السنه على خير

ربي يفرج كربة أختي ولاتحتاج لعمليه ولاغيرهآ ببركة اهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## النظره البريئه

ان شاء الله ماتحتاج
وتتم السنه على خير
ربي يحقق امنيتك غناتي
امنيتي
ان يكون اللقاء قريب جدا في اقرب وقت ممكن

----------


## نبض قلب

أن أكون قربكِ في هذآ اليوم ..

قربكِ فقط .. 

بعيدا ًعنهم جميعا ً ..

----------


## كبرياء

كل عـآم وإنتي بخير ..~! عــآشقه ..

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى بكره أختباار الأدب يكوون سهل
ووو أتمنى أن يكوون صباح بووكره جميل 
!!!

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون ظهور الامام قريب

----------


## منى قلبي

اتمنى ان كل الاعضاء يحبوني ان شاء الله

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اكون سعيده بحياتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

:sad2: اتمنى احد يفهمني :sad2:

----------


## عبير الشرق

تحياتي للجميع عامة ولك أختي وردة محمديه
لكل منا امنيات كثيرة اهمها الثبات على ولاية امير المؤمنين سلام الله عليه وان تقر عيوننا برؤية صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجه الشريف اضافة للهداية والصحة والسلامة وغفران الدنوب هناك امنية تسيطر على عقلي وقلبي وهي حرماني من كلمة (ماما) حرماني من طفل يملأ حياتي أميتي لليوم وكل يوم لكن أملي بربي كبير وهو على كل شئ قدير ورحمته وسعت كل شئ وحكمتة وعلمه فوق كل شئ 
تحياتي ولا تحرموني من صالح دعائكم 
أختكم المحرومة عبير الشرق

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقك امنيتك يارب بحق الامام المنتظر عليه السلام
امنيتي لليوم 
ان اكون متفائله

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> كل عـآم وإنتي بخير ..~! عــآشقه ..



 
وانتي بخير وصحه وسلامه حبيبتي كبريآء 

يآعسى آيآمك كلهآآ سعآده وفرح 

الله لا يحرمني منكـ 

سلمتي من كل مكروهـ

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اخت واخو صديقتي يتشاافووو ياارب بحق الحسين عليه السلام 
وتروح الضيقه عن صديقتي

----------


## كبرياء

> اتمنى ان كل الاعضاء يحبوني ان شاء الله



 
حيـآآكـ ..~!
سنُحبك إن شآلله الله 
دآآم توآجدكـ ..  :amuse:

----------


## كبرياء

أن يصفو خيـآلي ..!
أسسود قليلآ ..!!

----------


## منى قلبي

اتمنى من كل قلبي اني اشوف احلى صديقه لي بالمنتدى ( moona )

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى تروح الضيقه عني وعن صديقتي

----------


## سامر الحزين

اتمنا الموفقيه للجميع وتتحقق امنياتهم

----------


## النظره البريئه

تسلم
اتمنى ان يكون كل شيء بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الله يوفقني في الوظيفه الجديده

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يوفقش يااااااااااااااارب
اتمنى ان يكون كل شيء بخير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> اتمنى الله يوفقني في الوظيفه الجديده



 

الله يوفقكـ

هآآ بشرينآآ 

ويش هي الوضيفهـ..؟~! >>جت الملقوفه  :toung: 

تحيآآتوو

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آتمنى ان آتمنى

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اللقاء ان يكون قريب جدا

----------


## سيناريو

اتمنى تخف الزحمه اللي في راااااسي 
واتمنى اتوظف قريب وظيفه منااااااااااااااسبه 
والله يحقق لكل من زار هذه الصفحه امنيته 

تحياتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم
اتمنى اللقاء يكون قريب فقد مللت الأنتظار

----------


## أموله

*أتمنى ..!!*

*... أأنـ  اأكون ـن بخيييـر*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان القاك قريبااا

----------


## بنت نصر الله

أمنيتي ...
أنجح بكره علي أختبارر 

يسلمووو

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم
اتكنى ان يكون لقائنا قريب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيات محققه للجميع وحوائج مقضيه بجاه محمد وآل محمد*  
*أختي عبير الشرق ــ >> الله يرزقك الذريه الصالحه عاجل غير اجل بجاه عبد الله الرضيع ويرزق جميع المحرومين ان شاء الله*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقك امنياتكم
امنيتي
ان يكو لقائنا قريب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيات محققه للجميع وحوائج مقضيه بجاه محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى كل شيء يكون تمااام

----------


## ورده محمديه

آتمنى تعجيل الفرج

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون لقائنا قريب

----------


## علي pt

*أمنيات محققة للجميع بإذن  الوالحد الأحد ..*

*أمنيتي ان ماتنسوني في دعواتكم ...*

*محتاج لدعاكم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

مابننساك ياأخ
سلامات ويش فيك مختفي 
مانشوفك واجد مثل الاول 
ادري لقافه 
ان شاء الله خير

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي يخف الألم عني ع الاقل شويه

----------


## علي pt

*الله يسلمك اختي النظرة البريئة ..*
*ومشكورة على الاهتمام ،،*

*أيام مريرة مرت علي ولا زالت تعانقني ،،*

*هم وألم وضغوط نفسية من كل جانب وخراب نت >>> كلها مجتمعة*

*الحمد لله اني استطعت التغلب على بعضها ..*
*وبقي الكثير*

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يعطيك العااافيه ياخوي
وان شاء الله تنحل المور كلها
والله يبعد الهموم


امنيتي ان يكون اللقاء قريب جداااااااا

----------


## نبض قلب

قلق ينتآبني فيآرب أرح قلبي >_< ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اهدأ شوي عن العصبيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنىيكون كل شيء حلو وتمام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي.... لهذا اليوم...

هي...


بحق محمد...

بضلع فاطمه...

بضربة علي...

بسم الحسن...

بقتل الحســـــــــــــــين...

بحق التسعه من دريه الحسين فرج يااااااااااااارب للمؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق الشباب على الشباب
ريح قلوبهم  وجبر خواطرهم...
اقضي حوائجهم ...

بدل احزانهم الى افراح
ودمعاتهم الى بسمات...

احفظهم من امامهم ومن خلفهم ومن يمينهم وشمالهم...

بحق الصلاه على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
تسلمي يالغاليه على الدعاء 

ربي يوفقش ويحفظك ويحقق مرادش بحق الحسين

اتمنى ان يكون لقائنا قريب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي.... لهذا اليوم...

هي... 

بحق محمد...

بنور محمد...

بحق اليوم...

وبحق اصحاب اليوم...

بحق موسى الكاظم وعلي ابن موسى الرضا ومحمد ابن علي الجواد وعلي ابن محمد الهادي عليهم السلام... 
 
بحق الشباب على الشباب..
ريح قلوبهم المؤمنين والمؤمنات وجبر خواطرهم...
اقضي حوائجهم ... 
بدل احزانهم الى افراح
ودمعاتهم الى بسمات... 
احفظهم من امامهم ومن خلفهم ومن يمينهم وشمالهم... 

بحق الصلاه على محمد وآل محمد

اختي النظره لاااا تنسي ان الله حي و موجود..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي.... في هذا الصباح الباكر...


هي... 

بحق محمد... 
 
بحق فاطم الزهراء  
 
بحق علـــــــــــي... 

بحق الحســنـــ

بحق الحســــــــــــــــــــــــــــين...

بحق التسعه من دريه الحسيـن،،، عليهم الســـلامــ

أريد طلباتي سريعة وابلع امرادي اللـــــــــــــيله...
تقضي حاجاتي جمعها وهم لنا نعم الوسيله...
يــــــــــــــــــــازهراء بحق مقطوع الوتين
توسلي الى المؤمنه اختي النظره البريئه...
امسحي على قلبها واجبري خاطرها
وفرجي كربها بحق الحسين والحسن 
وبحق بكاء زينب عليهم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آمنيتي هي آن آعرف خيتو بنت نصر الله 

مآيصير هي تعرفني وتشوفني :weird:  وآني مآعرفها  :evil:  >>مسويه معصبه.. :noworry: 

آتمنى تشوف هالمشآركه... :amuse: 

موفقين

----------


## أموله

*أمنيتي !! ..*

*ماعندي امنيه اليوم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى انام بموت نعس

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى 
ولاا شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــ]يء

----------


## مشاعر

امنيتي اولا ان يعجل فرج صاحب الصر وزمان وان يكشف همومنا اجمعين والهدايه وان  ارى اختي واسمع صوتها الدي فقدته وترضى علي مشكوره خيتووو على الموضوع الرئع

----------


## منى قلبي

> آمنيتي هي آن آعرف خيتو بنت نصر الله 
> 
> مآيصير هي تعرفني وتشوفني وآني مآعرفها  >>مسويه معصبه.. 
> آتمنى تشوف هالمشآركه... 
> 
> موفقين



 
ههههههههههههـ عصبي لين تحترقي ما راح اقول جتى هي هعـ  :wink: 


امنيتي اني اخلي عاشقة المستحيل تنفجر من العصبيهـ  :toung:

----------


## بنت نصر الله

ههههههههههه 

عاشقة المستحيل ...
مع الأيام بتعرفيني 
كل شي ولا تعصبي ... :bleh: 


أمنيتي لهذا اليوم يتحقق ألي في بااالي ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون اللقاء قريب

----------


## غرام أحباب

أمنيتي أن ألتقي برووحي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى تعجيل الفرج قريباً
اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

الموضوع لم يفتح عن السؤال عن بعض 

هنا الى امنياتكم متصفح واسع 

فلا تجعلوه يضيق بكم 


الرجاء الالتزام با القوانين 
امنيتي ان يبقاء المتصفح لكم 

تحياتي لكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى بس موضوعي ما يتقفل  
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## كبرياء

*أمنيتي ..!~*
*أن يعود متصفح أحبه ..!!!*
*أدخل هنـآ وعبر عمآ في قلبك ..!~*

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى يعطيني أبووي فلوووس لبطاقة شحن !

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

لست قنوعه بجوآبكِ ولكن انتي هي تلكـَ 

>>السموحه طلعت عن الموضوع

----------


## النظره البريئه

تسلمين حبيبتي مشكوره
والنعم بالله واهل بيت رسول الله
يعطيك العافيه ويحقق مرادش
اتمنى هذا اليوم
ان يكون الحلم الذي حلمته يكون تفسيره خير

----------


## نبض قلب

لآتعلموا مدى سعاده القلب وابتهاجه ..
قمه في السعاده هي أنا ..

فيارب بحق محمد وآل محمد ادم عليّ سعادتي ولاتحرمني من البسمه ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الكل يلتزم بالقوانين لكي لاتغلق المواضيع

----------


## كبرياء

أإتمنى ... 
أن لآ يطيل النوم كرهه لي ..!

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اعرف أشياء كثيره لكن لااستطيع ربما الايام تكشفها لي

----------


## غرام أحباب

أمنيتي أود الأحتفاظ بهادااااخل قلبي
....

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون تفسير حلمي خير

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى أخلص شغلي قبل الآذان !!

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون هاليوم وكل يوم اكون بخير ومبسوطه

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أتمنى في هذا اليوم أن
أنســـى الماضـــي
وأبدا مشواري بالحاضــــــر
وأنتبه الى المستقبــــــــل
وأبتعـــــــــد عن التفكيــــــــر الى الابد

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي /

أن يرجع الغالي بالسلامه إن شاء الله
فقد علا الشوق عيناي
وشعرت بالوحدة بدونه

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم
امنيتي
ان اكون سعيده بحياتي

----------


## وردة وعتاب

مشكوه اختي عالموضوع الروعه وامنيتي للاسف ماتنقال اتمنى يعطيني الله مراادي واللي في بالي عاجلا غير اجلا

----------


## دموع الماضي

*أتمنى أني حصلت عشـرة في امتحان الرياضيات* 
*وفي الغد يكون امتحاني الكيمياء والحاسب آوك واحصل على علامة كاملة*

----------


## كبرياء

*إأتمنى ...* 
*أن لآ يترآكم على روحي السوآد ..!*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم
اتمنى ان يكون اخوي بخير

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى ينزل أخووي الصغير يرووح يشتري ليي آيس كريم إذا في عاد >> نفسي فيه 
وووووو
أتمنى من اشووف الاوراق احلهم بسرعه

----------


## كبرياء

*أن يعود متصفح ..~!*
*إدخل هنـآ وعبر عمآ في قلبك ..!!*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*واني بعد اتمنى يرجع الموضوع وبقووووه ..~*
*لأعبر عما في قلبي ،، لأني كنت متحمسه احط رد فيه وبالخصوص يوم الجمعة* 
*بس خساره راااح علييي :(*
*وكماااان اتمنى يرجع موضوع الاعترافات ..~*

----------


## نبض قلب

ليتني أعود كآلسآبق ..

ليت روحي تعود كمآكآنت متفآئله لآلليآس في طريقهآ .. بل وترسم التفاؤل منهاجا ً في طريقها }

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اكون بخير وسعاده

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي ان يتحقق اللي في بالي امنيه عمري

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اللي في بالي يصير

----------


## غرام أحباب

أمنيتي أن الله يفرج عن الأسرى والمسجونين
ظُلماًبحق محمدوألِ محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
ياكريم يارب

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم
امنيتي
ان يكون كل شيء بخير

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى تروح هالأفكار عني 
واتمنى تخف الضيقه عني

----------


## جنون الذكريات

امنيتي اليوم ان يغيرون اسمي باسرع وقت 

وكمان اتمنى ان بكره تغيب ابلة الرياضيات هعـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امنيات محققه للجميع*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي ... لهذا اليوم..... هي....



ان ابتعد بعيييييداً عن كل شخص لااا يريد قلبي
ولااا يريد وجودي....

----------


## عوامي مغترب

موضوع جميــل

وهاهي امنتيتي

امنيتي لهذا اليــوم انــي ارجع للبلد
(طفش)

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أن شاء الله ترجع لينا البلد بالسلامة
أمنيتي لهذا اليوم التعجيل لصاحب الزمان الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى اللي شفته وتووقعته
 يطلع في مكاانه صحيح

----------


## علي pt

أمنيات محققة يارب ..

أتمنى في هذا اليوم ...........( يحصل مافيه خير وصلاح لي )

----------


## عاشقة العسكري

اول امنيه ظهور الامام المهدي -عجل الله فرجه-وان نكون من انصاره واعوانه 
وثاني امنيه اتمنى اني ازور الامام الرضا0ع0

----------


## كبرياء

إأن أعشق كتبي لمدة أسبوعييين على الأقل ×_×

----------


## نبض قلب

أن أبقى على مآأنآ عليه من جهد وحمآـآآآآس وحب للدرآسه ..

ولآيحدث مآيعكر مزآجي }

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

أمنيتي.... لهذا اليوم.... هي....


الفرج... ثم الفــــرج ... ثم الفــــــــــــــرج العاجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلــــ...





  لصاحب الزمان الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قلبي ملئ بالاماني 
لكن ماكل مايتمناه المرء يدركه 
أمنيتي أن يغفر الله كل ذنب أرتكبته 
إما بجهلي أو بغفله مني 
إلهي أخرج حب هذه الدنيا من قلبي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان تتم الليله على خير 
ويارب اتشافي بنت اختي ياكريم
وتمسح عليييها بالصبر

----------


## همسة ألم

متفاجئة من إغلاق موضوعي
المفضل " أدخل وعبر عما في قلبك " 
أحزنني إغلاقه 
 أتمنى من الإداره الكريمه 
أن تمنح الموضوع ولي أخر مره فرصه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لعل الله يحقق أمنيتي

----------


## روعة الدنيا

×× سعاااده والفرح ××

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون الظهور قريب
اتمنى تتشافى بنت اخت عفوف
واتمنى اساافر
واتمنى الحلم اللي حلمته بالامام عليه احلمه مره ثانيه
واتمنى تروح الضيقه عن صديقتي
واتمنى الله يفرج عن الجميع مهموم وحزين ومريض 
امنياتي كثيره لهذا اليوم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

امنيتي لهذا اليوم انه الله يحقق كل امانيكم يارب
وامنيتي انه الله يستجيب دعائي غداً في مجلس الاستغاثه 
بالامام المهدي ( عجل الله فرجه )
والله يحقق كل مطلوبي 
وحوائجكم وأمانيكم محققه بإذن الله 
دعوااااتكم

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم
امنيتي ان يبتعد عنا الحزن

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

أمنيتي.... لهذا اليوم.... هي....


1/الفرج... ثم الفــــرج ... ثم الفــــــــــــــرج العاجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلــــ... 





لصاحب الزمان الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف



2/قضاء حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق من هم النور على نور...

----------


## كبرياء

*إأن أكون بخير ..~!*

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي

ان يتحقق اللي في بالي

----------


## همسة ألم

أمنيتي
أن 
يحقق كل أمانيكم 
ويفرج عنا كل هموومنا 
وأن يعود متصفح 
*إدخل وعبر عما في قلبك *

----------


## السر الأبدي

اتمنى والله من كل فلبي ان اكون دائما على الطريق الصائب وان اكون من المؤمنين الذين ينالون شفاعه محمد وال محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق امنياتكم
امنيتي 
الله يغير الحال

----------


## عوامي مغترب

امنيتي اليوووم
هي

العجل لمولاي صاحب العصر والزماان

----------


## نبض قلب

أَنْ أَبْقَىَ ـآآ هِيَ أَنَآـآآ ،، بِقُــــــــــــوتِيْ فَكَلآمُهُمْ لآيَعْنِيْ لِيْ شَيْئَا ً }

سأبقى ـآآآآ نبـــــــض وليس هناك من يستطيع التأثير عليّ ..

----------


## نبض قلب

أن يتحقق ماأتمنى يااااااارب

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى من كل قلبي 
السعادة لك ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى للجميع التوفيق

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لآأصدق..
جاري تحقق الامنية 
................

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون كل شيء ممتاز

----------


## نبض قلب

أن تبقي بقربي ،، ممسكه بيدي لتساعديني على تخطي الصعآب ..

----------


## همسة ألم

أمنيتي لهذا اليوم 
أن لا أنام وأقاووم 
حتى أخلص إلا علي
وأتمنى أن 
يوفق الله الجميع

----------


## همسة ألم

الأن 
أتمنى بكل دم يجري في دمي 
أن تصفح عني 



لقد غلط 
وأنا جدا حزينه حينما أتذكر الغلط 
أتمنى منك أن لا تزعلي عندما تعلمي 
بالإمر 
لا أستطيع أن اعيد الماضي ........

----------


## ورده محمديه

أمنيات محققه للجميع بجاه محمد وآل محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ازور دمعه طفله يتيمه و ورده محمديه و طبعا الغاليه حبيبتي واختي مشاعل لاتنطفئ  و اموله وكل البنوتات ... واي اتوقع بتصير الجلسه وايد حلوه
اتمنى هالأمنيه من كل قلبي وياريت تتحقق

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

امنيتي في صباح هذا اليوم ..~
ان الله يقوم امي بالسلامه لان بتسوي عمليه :(
وان شاء الله تنجح العمليه
دعواااتكم إلها
وامنياااات محققه بإذن الله 
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
الله يعطيها العافيه 
سلامتها ان شاء الله
الله يقومها بالسلامه
وماتشوف شر
طمنينا خيه عليهااا
اتمنى 
ان تتشافى ام عواميه صفوانيه والله يقومها بالسلامه
والله يشافي الجميع

----------


## علي pt

الله يشافيها ويرجعها لكم بالسلامة ..

أمنيات محققة للجميع ،،

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي ... لهذا اليوم ... هي....

من كل قلبي... وإحساسي... وحبي

ان تشافي ام غاليتي الحبيبة عوامية صفوانية بحق من هم النور على نور...

ان شاءالله نسمع اخبار طيبه عنها يااااااااارب
الله يفرج عنها وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمد وآل محمد...

----------


## أموله

*اأمنيتي \\*

*ااأن اكبر بسرررعه*

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى )=
أخلص الشغ ـل اللي عند قبل آذاان المغرب
[][][]

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى تدوم الوناسه ع الجميع
واتمنى تتشافى ام عواميه صفوانيه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آمنيتي من كل قلبي* 


*آن آم حبيبتي عوآميه صفوآنيه يقومهآ الله بالسلامه ومآتشوف شر آن شآء الله* 

*الله يعآفيهآ ويسلمهآ من كل مكروه يآربي..* 

*مآشر عليهآ يالغآليه..*

----------


## كبرياء

*أتمنى ..~!!*
*إلآ يتوقف المطر ..!!*
*حتى يغسل همي بالكآمل ..!~*
*رفقآ بنآ ربي ..~*

----------


## همسة ألم

أمنيتي أن 
يزيد هذا المطر
ولا يتوقف ...
ويصبح الجو مخيف 
أكثر

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان تتشافى ام عواميه صفوانيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى نتايج بنت اختي اتكون سليمه يا رب
بحق عليل كربلاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى نتايج بنت اخت عفاف سليمه
و
اتمنى ام عواميه صفوانيه تتشافى
و
اتمنى مشاعل لاتنطفى تكون بخير
و
اتمنى اخلص اللي عندي كله اليوم

----------


## علي12

يمنع وضع روابط  الى مواقع اخرى

الرجاء الاطلاع على القوانين

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اقوم ارتاح شوي بعدين ارجع اكمل شغلي

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى أرووح بيت جدي والأقي طلبي هنآاك
ووووو أخلصه بدري ~

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى تمطر نفس البارح

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ان القى الراحة ...

----------


## نبض قلب

أتمنى أن أرآهآـآآ فقد حنّ *القلب* للقيآهآـآآ ..
وأتمنى..
أن يصدق معي أحدهم ،، أن يرجع كم ـآآ كآن ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ماتزعل صديقتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *آمنيتي من كل قلبي* 
> 
> 
> *آن آم حبيبتي عوآميه صفوآنيه يقومهآ الله بالسلامه ومآتشوف شر آن شآء الله*  
> *الله يعآفيهآ ويسلمهآ من كل مكروه يآربي..*  
> 
> *مآشر عليهآ يالغآليه..*



 

*لآزلت آتمنآكِ آيتهآ الإمنيهـ*

----------


## كبرياء

*مكسوره ..~!*
*وبين أجنحة الأمل ... لآ أجد نفسي ..!~*
*أتمنى أن أتفآئل قليلآ ... فقط ..!*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى 
ألقى رد ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان تتشافى ام عواميه صفوانيه
و
اتمنى ان تطلع نتايج بنت اخت عفاف سليمه
و
ان يتشافو جميع المرضى بحق الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*النظره البريئه =*
*غلااااتي وحبيبة قلبي اشكرك من كل قلبي لوقفتك معي اللي ما بنساها ..~*
*اخجلتي تواضعي عن جد* 
*وامنياتك جميعها محققه يارب*
*بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*دمعة طفله يتيمه =*
*حبيبة قلبي دمووعتي غناتي مشكوره على هالوقفه اللي وقفتيها معي ..~* 
*الله يفرج عنكم يارب بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد  * 
*علي pt =*
*الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي ومشكوره ع الدعواات* 
*عاشقة المستحيل =*
*حبيبة قلبي عشوقتي يا الغلااااا تسلمي على هالوقفه* 
*ربي لا يحرمني منكم جميع يارب* 

*وحوائجكم وأمنياتكم جميعها محققه بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*وحبيت اقول لكم انه الوالده نجحت عمليتها والحمد لله* 
*ونورت بيتناااا اليوم* 
*وتسلم عليكم جميييييع* 
*ربي يووفقكم جمييييييييييع* 
*والله لا يحرمني منكم يارب* 
*آمنيااااات محققه للجميع* 
*دمتم بكل الاماني*
*تحيااااااتووو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوريين على طيبكم
اتمنى ان الله يوسع علينا وعلى المؤمنيين اجمعيين

----------


## النظره البريئه

> *النظره البريئه =*
> 
> *غلااااتي وحبيبة قلبي اشكرك من كل قلبي لوقفتك معي اللي ما بنساها ..~*
> *اخجلتي تواضعي عن جد* 
> *وامنياتك جميعها محققه يارب*
> *بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *وحوائجكم وأمنياتكم جميعها محققه بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
> *وحبيت اقول لكم انه الوالده نجحت عمليتها والحمد لله* 
> *ونورت بيتناااا اليوم* 
> ...



 
تسلمين حبيبتي
والحمدلله على السلامه والله فرحتيني
ربي يخليها يارب ويحفظها ويعافيها

امنيتي تحققت والحمدلله تشافت ام عواميه صفوانيه
باقي الامنيه الثانيه 
اتمنى تطلع نتايج بنت اخت عفاف الهدى سليمه
والامنيه الثالثه 
تمطر الليله

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى من الله عز وجل التوفيق والنجاح الى كل الاعضاء 


اتمنى  الليله قبل لا انام اسمع الخبر الي انتطره من فتره

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان تتحقق امنياتكم

----------


## همسة ألم

آآمنيتي لهذه الليلة
أن آقطع رأس تلك الفتاه 
أو 
أقتلها بالسيف الحاد 
وأقطعها إرباً إربا >>>> مجرمة صرت الليلة 
:)

----------


## النظره البريئه

> آآمنيتي لهذه الليلة
> أن آقطع رأس تلك الفتاه 
> أو 
> أقتلها بالسيف الحاد 
> وأقطعها إرباً إربا >>>> مجرمة صرت الليلة 
> :)



ياعلي ابن ابي طالب
ياعلي
شفيج هموسه ويش هالأجرام
يااعلي
لهذه الدرجه وصلت لقطع الراس 
الله يهديش بس
ترى بديت اخاف منج


امنيتي هذه الليله 
همسة الم تتراجع عن الاجرام وترجع هموسه اللي نعرفهاااا
و
اتمنى الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *عاشقة المستحيل =*
> *حبيبة قلبي عشوقتي يا الغلااااا تسلمي على هالوقفه* 
> *ربي لا يحرمني منكم جميع يارب*  
> *وحوائجكم وأمنياتكم جميعها محققه بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
> *وحبيت اقول لكم انه الوالده نجحت عمليتها والحمد لله* 
> *ونورت بيتناااا اليوم* 
> *وتسلم عليكم جميييييع* 
> *ربي يووفقكم جمييييييييييع* 
> *والله لا يحرمني منكم يارب* 
> ...



 

*الف الف الف الحمد الله ع السلآآآآآآآمه واللهِ فرحت >شقت الحــــلق* 

*الله يحفظهآ ليكِ ويعآفيهآويسلمهآ وانتي بعد سلمي عليهآ سلآم خآص مني* 

*يلآ عقبآل مآتبلغ فيكم آن شاء الله* 

*موفقين لكل خير* 


*سلمتم من كل مكرووهـ :)*

----------


## الفرح دنياي

اتمنى الرااحه ثم الراحه في الحياه والنجاح 
والامن والايمان .لجميع

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد
.
عوآميه ^_^ قرة عينكم أنـ شاءالله
والـ 1000 الحمدلله ع السلامه ماتشوف شر انـ شاءالله
وربي يبعد عنهآ كل سوء يآرب
والـ 1000 سلامه غنآتي عفآف بنتـ اختك مافيهآ الا كل خير يآربـ
مآخآب من توسل بـ أهل بيت النبوه ( عليهم السلام
.
موفقين جميعاً
.
أمنيتي 
ربـــي لآيحرمني من النظره البريئه ويخليهآآ لي

----------


## المستحييل

*اتمنى ان لا يعرف لي الفراق طريقا ..
*

----------


## النظره البريئه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد
> .
> أمنيتي 
> 
> ربـــي لآيحرمني من النظره البريئه ويخليهآآ لي



  :embarrest: 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
ولا يحرمني منش يااغلى الناس  :embarrest: 
امنيتي
اروح سوريا والعراق مشي
و
اتمنى الله يخلي لي مشاعل لاتنطفى ويحفظها واشوفها عروس  :embarrest:   :bigsmile: 
و
اتمنى الله يوفق الجميع ويحفظهم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*عاشقة المستحيل* 
*النظره البريئه* 
*مشاعل لا تنطفى*

*الله يقضي جميع حوائجكم وتسلموو ع الوقفه معااي* 
*واتمنى انه الله يقضي جميع حوائجكم بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*والله يبلغكم مرادكم* 
*وربي يسعدكم جمييع يارب*

----------


## همسة ألم

> ياعلي ابن ابي طالب
> ياعلي
> شفيج هموسه ويش هالأجرام
> يااعلي
> لهذه الدرجه وصلت لقطع الراس 
> الله يهديش بس
> ترى بديت اخاف منج
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه 
 :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:  
أعذريني خيه لأني أخفتك  :embarrest:  
لكن تلك الحظة تملكني الغضب ,,
و سيطر علي ذالك اللعلين  :sad2:  
لم يكن لدي سوى التمني,,,
"إن الله عفوا غفور "
عزيزتي : يجب عليك أن تعرفي أنها مجرد أمنيه 
عابره ...
فأنا لا أستطيع قتل حشرة 
مابالك بإنسان .........
وإن شاء الله تتحقق إمنيتك  :amuse:

----------


## همسة ألم

أمنيتي لهذه الليلة أن
يأتي غذا بأسرع مايمكن ...
أريد أن يسرع الإسبوع القادم 
بسرعة الريح 
أريد أن أرتاح ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

ان شاءالله ترتاحي غناتي 
ربي يحقق كل امنياتكم

ماأتمنى شيء الحين

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى تروح الضيقه عني والم قلبي يروح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي ان اكوووون مخلصه في عملي

----------


## ام الرياحين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم اجمعين0                                                                      اتمنا ان الله ما يحرمنا الابتسامه

----------


## أموله

اأمنيتي .. 

*      \\    
 
* ليس لي امنيه حاليـآًَ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى 
مثل ماتتمنى أي فتاه عربية
 :bigsmile:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى تروح الضيقه عني والعصبيه

----------


## همسة ألم

أمنيتي لهذه الليلة 
أن أختفي من الحياه ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

همسه تفائلي بالخير
اتمنى تروح الضيقه عني

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى يتعدل مزاجي

----------


## دموع الماضي

*أتمنى تروح الضيقة مدري الزهق عني..*

*والله أني زهقانة شوي ومتضايقة شوي بس مدري ليه...*

*وأتمنى بعد أحصل على علامة كاملة في امتحان الفيزياء يوم الأحد..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يبعد الضيقه ان شاء الله
ويارب تكوني جايبه العلامه الكامله ان شاء الله
اتمنى
ان
يكون
كل
شيء
تمام
واتمنى يتعدل مزاجي صاير حده زفت ومالي خلق لشيء
الله يكون بالعون

----------


## دموع الماضي

*تسلمي خيـتوو النـظرة البريـئــة ..*
*إن شاء الله يتعدل مزاجك ويروح عنك الضيق .. وتكوني كويسة بإذن الله..*

*موفقة ان شاء الله ويحفظك البـاري من كـل مكــروه..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

العفو حبيبتي
ربي يسلمك 
الله يبعد عني وعنك وعن الجميع الضيقه يارب 
اتمنى 
الله يوفقني في كل خطوه اخطيها بحق الحسين 
والله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله
دعواتكم
واتمنى الله يفرج عن كل مهموم بحق زينب عليها السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يهديني

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اخلص شغلي بسرعه
اتمنى يوقف وجع الراس

----------


## دموع الماضي

*آهـلآ..*

*إن شاء الله يوقف وجع راس عنك غاليتي النظرة البريئة وتحصلين على كل شي تتمنينه بحق الإمام الحسين (ع)..*

*أتمنى ما أكون مشغولة بكرة واخلص أشغالي بأسرع وقت ..*

*وأمنيتي إن شاء الله يحقق جميع أمنياتكم بحق الرسول الأعظم (ص) وبحق ابنته سيدة نساء العالمين فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام..*


*يلا.. بروح أنـام ورايي بكرة قعدة من الصباح عشان أذاكر..*

*تصبحوا على خير..*

*تسجيل خروج..*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

اتمنى لو كل ليله مثل الليله :)

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحقق كل امنياتكم 
اتمنى يوقف وجع الراس وظهري يخف الألم شوي والكلسيوم يصير معتدل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يتحسن وضعنا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اتمنى ان الله يحقق آمنياتكم* 
*واتمنى انه اتروح عني الضيقه اللي اني فيها :(*
*{ يا فرج الله عجل ظهورك..~ } طاااااال بنا الانتظااااار* 

*واتمنى متى اتجي الاجازة بالسرعه* 
*لاني خلاص اتعبت من العمل هع* 
*دعوااتكم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي ... هذا اليوم... هي...

الكل يحضر حفل زفاف اختي الاسبوع القادم
ان شاءالله كلووووووووش
 الدعوه عامه وبدون بطاقات

----------


## النظره البريئه

لو ادل في وين بيكون الزواج راح اجي لكن لااعلم 
ربي يبارك ليكم غناتي
عقبالش غاليتي
اتمنى
الله يفرج عني الضيقه اللي بصدري
او الله ياخذني من هالدنيا
 :thumbdown:  :mad:  :closedeyes:  :sila:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اتمنى اروح العرس لاني من جااا ربيع والى الآن ما رحت اعراس ^_^*
*وان شاء الله ، الله يبارك ليكم جمييع* 

*واتمنى اني اروح العمل الحين بنفسيه عدله* 
*بااايوو*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى حبيبتي مشاعل لاتنطفى ان تشفى ويخف عنها الالم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى آني وصآحبآتي ومعلمآتي*  
*آن الأجآزه تصير سبوعين  مو سبوع وآحد*  
*دوآعتكم آن سلطآن يعطونه آجآزه سبوعين  عشآن آحنآ نأجز سبوعين*  
*يآآآآآآآآآليت والله* 

*هلكتنآآآآآآ المدعسه هع*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى كل شيء يصير اوكي

----------


## Sweet Magic

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> الموضوع لم يفتح عن السؤال عن بعض 
> 
> هنا الى امنياتكم متصفح واسع 
> 
> فلا تجعلوه يضيق بكم 
> 
> 
> ...



 
هذه المرة الثانية 

اعلموا لن يكون فيها ثالثة 

وجدت الكثير ممن خرج عن الموضوع  

الشات يمنع منعاً باتاً في الشبكة 

الرجاء الاطلاع على القوانين 

تحياتي لكم   :embarrest:

----------


## كبرياء

*أتمنى ..~!*
*وأتمنى ..*
*وأتمنى ..* 
*من صميم قلبي ....*
*أن يعود غآئبهم ..~!!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يوسع علينا

----------


## ورده محمديه

أتمنى من كل قلبي حركة الرد باقتباس ماتصير بموضوعي 
كل واحد يكتب امنيته فقط لا غير 
وما يتحول موضوعي الى دردشه 
من زمان مضايقتني هالحركه وما حبيت اجرح أحد  
دمتم بأماني محققه

----------


## النظره البريئه

السموحه اذا انا سويت حركة الاقتباس مره ثانيه ماعيدها اذا كنت انا منهم لاني ماذكر اذا سويتها او لا
اتمنى ان يبقى هذا الموضوع والكل يلتزم بالقوانين
و
اتمنى الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## رسالة حب

اتمنى اشوف الجميع بخير ومبسوطين

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يسعدني

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اتمني ان كل شخص له حاجه تنقضي باذن الله تعالى وببركات اهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يفرج عني همومي  و حزني
ويفرج عن الجميع

----------


## نبض قلب

*امنيتي أن استطيع أن أوصل لهآـآآ ذلك المعنى ..*
*أن تعرف قدرهآـآآ .. هي من بقلبي }~*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يوفقني ويوفق الجميع

----------


## دموع الماضي

* 
أتمنى ربي يحقق أمنياتكم.. و دمتم في حفظ البـاري..




*

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى فوووستااني يخلص قبل ليلة الخميس ^]
ووو أتمنى يمر هـ السبوووع بسرعه ووو بخير وو سلاام
ووو أتمنى اناااام أنااااام أنااااااااااااااام وووقت طوويول

----------


## كبرياء

أإأن تكتمل أسطورتي ..~!!
بجنون ..~

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يفرج الهموم

----------


## علي pt

*أتمنى أن يحقق الله أمنياتكم ،،*


*كما اتمنى ومن كل قلبي أن يضل المتصفح ..*

----------


## دموع الماضي

* 
أتمنى ربي يحقق أمنياتكم ويفرج الهموم عن النظرة البريئة..
وأتمنى أن ربي يوفقني بكرة في المدرسة..

سـلامـووو..تسجيل خروج


*

----------


## رسالة حب

اتمنى الجميع يكون بخيرررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## النظره البريئه

يسلمووووو
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم احبابي ورحمة الله وبركاته

    الحب بلا شك منتهى الامل والوصول اليه غاية الغايات

    وانا لا ادري لي مدة وانا كلما ادخل هنا ابحث عن ابنتي 

  ولا التقيها  اتمناها دا ئمة النجاح  والتوفيق   

       وان تطمئنني على نفسها  عا جلا 

 اتمنى النصر للمؤ منين والهزيمة للمتخا ذلين المنا فقين 


  خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
    بو كوثر

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى الموضوع مآيتقفل*

*وآتمنى آن آرى آحدهم / عوآميه صفوآنيه*

----------


## كبرياء

إأن أغفو وسط أحلآم ورديه ..!
لآ كوآبيس

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اتمنى لو كنت الان في الصباح 
لآغير ماحصل لي اليوم ...!

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اعرف كل شيء

----------


## Sweet Magic

اتمنى الى الجميع السعاده

----------


## المستحييل

*اتمنى ان استطيع البكاء وافراغ كل تلك الشحنات بداخلي .......!
علي استطيع ان ارتاح..؟*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى تنشق الارض وتبلعني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *آتمنى الموضوع مآيتقفل*
> 
> 
> 
> *وآتمنى آن آرى آحدهم / عوآميه صفوآنيه*








* نفـــــــــــس الأمـــنــــيـــه* 
*لا عدمتك حبيبتي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يسهل الأمور

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

ان ربـي يجعل للاعضاء في كل خطوه يخطوهآآ سلامه بحق الزهراء ( عليها السلام ..!ّ 
ويحقق امانيهم بحق محمد وآل محمد
.
.

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يغير الحال

----------


## نبض قلب

*أن يكون يومي بخيـ ــ ــر بعيدا ًعن الضجر والحزن ..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون كل شيء ok

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي اليوم 

... شبه مستحيلة 

أن يلتمسوا لي العذر في ذلك الامر .. {




أمنيـــات

----------


## حلاالكون

أتمنى اني ابرئ <<<<<تخيلوااااا ويايييييي زكام

 :sad2:  :notrust:  :evil:  :closedeyes:  :closedeyes:  :closedeyes:  :angry:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :ranting:  :ranting:  :ranting:  :ranting: مايصيررررر عطله واني مريضــــه
إدعوااااا لي ولجميع المرضى

----------


## بنت نصر الله

أتمنى يصيرر ألي في بااالي

----------


## كبرياء

*أن تزول غيوم همي ..~*

----------


## دموع الماضي

*والله أتمنى ...ويش أتمنى بعد...!!*

*أحس بالضيقة لاني أشتقت الى مدرستنا بكل ما فيها من معلمات وبنات حتى المديرة اللي كأنها وحش وحشتني...>> مدري وش فيني مشتاقة لهم..ولا هذا اليوم الاربعاء بعد وشفتهم أجل كيف بعدين..!*
*الله المعين..*


*فـ أتمنى تروح عني هالضيقة وأكون مبتسمة طوال هذا اليوم وفرحانة ودايم ضحك...*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان تنزاح همومي وهموم الجميع بحق محمد وال محمد
واتمنى الله يوفقني ويوفق الجميع بحق محمد وال محمد
واتمنى الله يفرج عن كل مريض ومريضه بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## دموع الماضي

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد*



*أتمنى.. أن أكــون بأفضل حال ..والحمد لله على كل حال..*
*وأتمنى أن يحفظني ربي بـ ملائكته ويحفظ جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات..*
*وأتمنى أن يغفر لي ربي ذنوبي وذنوب المؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يوفقك الجميع

----------


## همسة ألم

أمنيااااات كثيره ...
أتمنى من الله أن يغفر ذنوبي بحق هذه 
الليلة ...
أتمنى أن يزول عني همومي التي لا أعرف ماسببها
أتمنى أن يعوود موضوع ادخل وعبر عمافي قلبك
أو أي أن يضع موضوع يشبه 
أرد أن أعبر عما في قلبي 
وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يغفر ذنوبي وذنوب الجميع

----------


## دموع الماضي

*أتمنى أن أكـون بأفضـل حـال هـذا اليـوم..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يغفر الله ذنوبي وذنوب الجميع

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يفرج هم صديقتي الغاليه مشاعل لاتنطفى وتكون بخير 
واتمنى ان الله يفرج همي وهم الجميع  
يارب

----------


## كبرياء

مكتئبه ..!
وأتمنى أن يزول أكتئآبي ..!~

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يفرج الهموم عن الجميع
واتمنى تكون نتائج تحاليلي سليمه
واتمنى الله يهدي بنت اخوي

----------


## ورده محمديه

أماني محققه للجميع

----------


## ورده محمديه

طال انتظاااااااااااااااااااري 
أمنيتي ....>>مشفره 

دعواتكم

----------


## جنة الرضا

امنيتي ان يعجل الله في فرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان عليه السلااااام

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى لو يرجع الزمن لو لحظه

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى ان يزيد رصيدي من الحسنات 
ويخف بل ويمحوا رصيد السيئاااات

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يرجع الزمن لحظه

----------


## نبض قلب

أن أحّطم أحدهم

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله ينتقم من كل ظالم

----------


## دموع الماضي

*أتمنى أن يقضي الله على كل ظالم وينصر كل مظلوم*

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن تزداد ساعدتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى
ان
انمحي
من
هذه
الدنيا

----------


## كبرياء

*......................!~*
*أن أمحوك بعنف ..!*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكونو الجميع بخير

----------


## أموله

""~""

اأمنيتي اأن امحو المـآآآآآآآأأااضي ~

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي ان اكون سعيده

----------


## همسة ألم

*أمنتيتي* 
*أن يتم العرس بدوون مااتكسر* 
*أو أتعب*

----------


## فراشة الود

والله لو تسمحوا لي كان مليت المنتدى 

امنيتي اليوم اني اروح ازور النبي صلى الله عليه و آله

----------


## ABU A7MED

اتمنى اشوف كل الناس سعيدة ومبسوطة

واتمنى من الله بفك كرب ومحن المسلمين جميعا .

وأتمنى ان الاقى الله شهيدا طبعا هاى الامنية لليوم وكل يوم  :walla: 

بيكفى هيك لليوم

----------


## علي pt

*أتمنى ان القى البسمة على كل اعضاء شبكة الناصرة .. وبما فيهم النحيس علووه*

*واتمنى ان الله يفرج عن المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*وان يفك الأسرى*
*ويشافي المرضى*
*ويزوج الله كل العزاب من الشباب والفتايا*
*ويغني كل فقير بغناه* 
*وان يجمع كلمة المسلمين*

*وامنية اليوم وكل يوم*
*أن يعجل الله بظهور مولانا صاحب الزمان*
*وأن يجعلنا واياكم من انصاره ومحبيه*

----------


## كبرياء

إأتمنى ..!
أن يقتربون من شتآتي .. 
ليبعثروه ..

----------


## همسة ألم

أمنيتي ان اناام بهدوء
تسمحي لي إذااماحضرت
بسبب النووم 
إرهااق ويااي
 لا تعاتبيني 
أتمنى أني أكووون ويااااااااااك

----------


## Sweet Magic

اتمنى  

للجميع السعاده

----------


## علي pt

*أتمنى ان يبقى المتصفح للأبد ..*

*فوجود احدهم اخافني هذه المرة .. المسامحة*

----------


## فرح

اتمنى ....
اتمنى التوفيق لجميع .
واتمنى ان اكون من زوار سيدي اباعبدلله الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اكون مع من احب جميعا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى ان الله يحقق اللي في بالي ياااااااارب
واتمنى ان الله يجمعناااا ويااااكم عند ابا عبد الله الحسين قريب 
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي ان اكون سعيده وافرح من قلبي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ان احصل على .....}
لآيهم

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ........

الله  يفرج

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي 

أن يأتيني خبر عنهم ليطمئن قلبي عليهم بأنهم بخير وعافيه




أمنيــــات

----------


## كبرياء

*هههه << تضحك على مدري من هنا..!*

*إأتمنى يكون تفسير حلمي مو مثل اللي ببآلهم هع*

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى من أعمااآق قلبي 
أن أخووووي الصغير يتشااافى وووو يرجع تمااام التمااااااااااااااااآم

----------


## دموع الماضي

*أتمنى أن أكـون مبسوطـة اليـوم وكلـه وناســة..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*][أتممــــــنى ][

][آن عوآمية صفوآنية* *تروح قسم المسجآت وتشوف الاهدآء حقهآ ][

][وآتمنــــــى ][

][يعجبووهآآ >>كف ][*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *][أتممــــــنى ][*
> 
> 
> *][آن عوآمية صفوآنية* 
> *تروح قسم المسجآت وتشوف الاهدآء حقهآ ][*
> 
> 
> *][وآتمنــــــى ][*
> 
> ...







هااااااا اني مختلعه >> داخله بتقول امنيه لقت هالامنيه هههههه  :embarrest: 
وانسيت امنيتي خخخ 
ان شاء الله ارووح الحين ولا يهمك ..~
وبيعجوووني آآكيد مداام من عندك  :bigsmile: 
الله يحقق لك كل امنياتك يااااارب
ومشكوره غلااتووو ع الاهدااء 
لا عدمتك ياارب

----------


## النظره البريئه

انمنى ان ابتعد عن الحزن

----------


## همسة ألم

إهى إهى
كله منها ...
أتمنى أني ماعرفتها يوم من الأيام 
أتمنى أني ذيك الحزة حذفتها من الإيميل
حرقت قلبي حرق الله قلب شيطانها
وغفر لها ذنوبها ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى
ان
اكون
عند
ضريح
الحسين
عليه السلام

----------


## دموع الماضي

*^^*
*إن شاء الله تروحي النظرة البريئة هالسنة إلى الإمام الحسين (ع)*

*أتمنى أن أكـون بخيـر و إن يحفظني ربي وإن شاء الله أروح العراق..*

----------


## بنت نصر الله

امنيتي أن أكووون بخيرر وكل أعضاء الناصرة يكونون بخيرر

----------


## همسة ألم

*أمنيتي أن*
*يزوول عني هذا المللل الرهيب* 
*والمخيف* 
*واتمنى لو تكووون الإجااازة أطووووول*

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى ان يزول هذا التفكير المزعج
 وان يحدث ما اريد

----------


## دموع الماضي

* 
أتمنى أن أكـون بأفضل حـال..

*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

امنيتي لهذا اليووم بالذات ان الله يحقق اللي في بالي واللي احلمت به :)
وان اكووون سعيده بذلك

----------


## حلاالكون

ودي بسفرهــــ ررررررهييييييبة
متى تجي لاجازة !!!!!!!!!

----------


## كبرياء

*,, {  أإن أرسسم الأمل .. وسط القلوب الخآويه ..!*

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى يتحقق حلمي 
فقد كان جميلا ولم اود الاستيقاظ منه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى وبشدهـ وبشدهـ وبشدهـ* 
*آن اشووف الغلا ...... الليله  يآآآآآآآعلي لا تخيبني >>بل مآصآرت .. دعوآآآآآآآآتكم >>مآيحتآج آقول من تعرف روحهآ  >>نحآسه* 
*وآتمنى // ............. >>طووط تشفيرر*  :wacko:

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

مرحبا 


كل عام وانتم بخير با مولد السيدة زينب عليها السلام 

وبحقها  حقق الله لكم جميع امنياتكم  

موفقين  

دمتم بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

اتمنى ان لا يكون وجودي مخيف الى احد  هنا

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* الله يبآرك في حيآآآآآآتك ,,وآنتي بألف خير حبيبتي سوويت* 


*متبآآآآآآآركين جميعــــــاً ،، كل عآآآآآآآم وآنتو بخيييييير  بميلاد عقيلة الطآلبيين عليهآ السلام* 


*تمنيآتي إليكم بالصحه وآلعآفيه* 


*صي يآآ*

*عشوق*

----------


## علي pt

> اتمنى ان لا يكون وجودي مخيف الى احد هنا



 
*خلاص خية - تعودنا على وجودكم الطيب ..*
*متباركين بالمولد وقضى الله امنيات الجميع*


*امنيتي أن أكون عند سيدتي ومولاتي زينب ع ..*

----------


## المميزة

متباركييين بالمولد
اتمنى ان الله يحقق اللي في بالي في القريب العاجل
نسالكم الدعااااء

----------


## ورده محمديه

أمنيتي وأمنيت بعض الناس تحققت  :wink: ألف ألف الحمدلله :bigsmile: 

تشرفت بلقائهم  :embarrest: 


ودمتم بأجمل الاماني>>المعنى في قلب الشاعر

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ابوي الغالي يوصل بالسلامه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

الحمد لله أمنيتي تحققت 
وكنت سعيده بذلك ^_^ 
والله يجمعنا واياااكم عند الامام الحسين 
وعقبال أمنيااااتي الباقيه ، الله يحققها ان شاء الله بالقريب 
دمتم جميعاً بكل الاماني

----------


## Sweet Magic

امنيتي  تحققت :) 

لم تكن امنيتي  تلك هي ما اقصد  بمعناها الحرفي  :suspicious:

----------


## كبرياء

أتمنى يطول اليوم أكثر <<~ يـآآربي أووف

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*متباركين بمولد العقيله زينب عليها السلام .. وامنيات مقضيه* 

صار لي شهرين رقم يعرفني ويعرف كل شي  عني بس مو راضيها تتكلم  :sila: 

او تقول اسمها   :evil: 

فقط باالرسايل  :weird: 

واتمنى اعرفها  :sad2: حراااااااااااااام شهرين يكفي 

واتمنى رواح الهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــند

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي تحققت ورجع ابوي بالسلامه

امنيتي

يتشافى جميع المرضى بحق العقيله عليها السلام

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمنيتي 
ان تنتهي هذه الليله بسرع ـة}...

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى ان اذهب هناك واراهمااا

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*][آمنيتي.. آن الشهرين تمضي بأسرع وقت.. رجعنآ للتعب لامفــــر ][*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمنيتي
أن أرى ماسيحدث غداً...

----------


## نبض قلب

أتمنى أن أرآهن ويكونوآ بألف خير ..
الله يحقق أمآنينآ وأمآنيكم وأمآني جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى اني اروح بكره العمل بنفسيه عدله  :amuse: 
رجعناااااا للتعب آوووف  :wacko:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى
أنـ
أكونـ
بخير

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى أخلص الكيميااء والريااضياات بدري 
ووو أتمنى الجووو يعتدل ساعه بس ع الأقل
وووو أتمنى يجيب ابوووي عشى بِـ مُناسبة عيد ميلااد أختي 
وووو أتمنى يشتروو ليي رصيد 
وووو أتمنى وشووو بعد آممم يمكن خلااص

----------


## حكاية حب

ووو أتمنى بعد فريق خالي الليله يفوز [ ريال مدريد ]

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله  يشافي الجميع

----------


## نبض قلب

أن لآأكون قد أخطأت بحقهآـآ .. وأن أكون مظلومه ولست ُظآلمه ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى
انــ
 يكونو
الجميع
بخير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بخير دآم الحلوين بخير..*

*آمنيتي..*

*آن تتوضح الصورهـ.. لا دآعي للحقد*

----------


## كبرياء

*×_×* 
*nothing to Dream !!!*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اكون بخير

----------


## مضراوي

*][أتمنى ان أكون الاول على ][*
*][المداارس في المملكه :) ][*
*][ تحياتي ][*
*][ مضراوي ][*

----------


## اللؤلؤ الغامض

اتمنى الكل يدعي لي لأنه عندي ازمة قوية

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اتمنى ان يقضي الله حاجتي
واتمنى اتوظف لأني طفشت من قعدت البيت
واتمنى 
ان الله يقضي حاجة كل من يقرأ امنيتي
أتمنى أن الزهراء سلام الله عليها ما تخيبني
وتقضي حاجتي بسرعة قبل مولدها الشهر الجاي....

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اتمنى ان يقضي الله حاجتي
> 
> واتمنى اتوظف لأني طفشت من قعدت البيت
> واتمنى 
> ان الله يقضي حاجة كل من يقرأ امنيتي
> أتمنى أن الزهراء سلام الله عليها ما تخيبني
> 
> وتقضي حاجتي بسرعة قبل مولدها الشهر الجاي....



 

 الله يقضي حااجتكم ان شاء الله 
ويسهل امر توظيفكم
 بأسرع ما يكوون  يارب

----------


## نبراس،،،

امنيتي ان اوفق
 من الانتهااء من هذا البحث
لانه تعبني كثيير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ألف الحمد لله ..~ 
وتحقق حلمي الثاني :)
وعقباااال احلامي وامنياتي الباقيه 
وامنياااات محققه بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الاماني

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*~~][آمآني محققه للجميع][*

*][دمتم بخير ][*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى يرجع الغالي بسرع وقت  :closedeyes:

----------


## كبرياء

إأتمنىآ أن أفهمـ لمٍ الكون هكذآإأ ؟؟!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى .~
أن انجح في مشروعي الجديد:)

----------


## قناصو

_تسلمي اخت ورده محمديه_

_بصراحه انا اتمنى انه كل مسلم ومسلمه من شيعه الامام علي عليه السلام_

_مريض يتشافه وانه الله يوفقنا جميعآ ويسر حال المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعيآ_

_قوووووووووووووووولو امييييييييييييييييييييييين_


__

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي ,,,,هذا اليوم ,,,, هي...؟؟؟


الفرج للصاحب العصر والزمان عليه السلام


وقضاء حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات...

----------


## عذبة

> اتمنى ان يقضي الله حاجتي
> 
> واتمنى اتوظف لأني طفشت من قعدت البيت
> واتمنى 
> ان الله يقضي حاجة كل من يقرأ امنيتي
> أتمنى أن الزهراء سلام الله عليها ما تخيبني
> 
> وتقضي حاجتي بسرعة قبل مولدها الشهر الجاي....



 

مثل أمنيتي  :embarrest:  يارب حقق لها حاجتها بجاه من توسلت بها وحقق لي يارب حاجتي بجاه من توسلت انا بها 


اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجنا وفرجهم ياكريم :rolleyes:

----------


## القلب الدافئ..

اتمنى اني وبنت خالي نتزوج في ليله وحده

----------


## ABU A7MED

أتمنى أشوف الانسانة الى بحبها

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن يفرج عن كل مكروووب 
وأتمنى ان أعيش في قلبها مثلما عاشت هي في قلبي

----------


## كبرياء

إأتمـنى ..}
مزيجآ من هدوء .. مجنون

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى ان أناااااااااااام بسرررررررررعه

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان تكون ايامي كلها حلوه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

أتمنى.. 
آن يكون حلمنآ *حقيقي* وليس *خيآلٌ* عآبر..!!

سلم نبضي..!

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اكون عند ضريح الحسين والسيده زينب روحي لهم الفداء

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى واجب الرياضيات يكوون سهل ^]=

----------


## النظره البريئه

أتمنى ان اكون سعيده بحياتي

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اتمنى أشوف الزهراء عليها السلام تبشرني بما أنتظره منها قبل يوم ميلادها...
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## كبرياء

*أإأتمـنى ألآ يتحدوني ..{!*
*لأنني سأتعدى حدودي ..!!~*

----------


## وعود

*أتمنى السعادة و التوفيق و النجاح للمؤمنين و المؤمنات ..*

----------


## بنت نصر الله

اتمنى أن تفرح أذا ألتقت بي (؟)

اتمنى تحثث جميع أمنيات الأعضــاآآء

----------


## علي pt

*أتمنى أن أجد مافقدته بالمنتدى ..*

*بحثت عنه ولم أجده ،،*

----------


## مهمومة

أمنيتي أن تزول عني الأحزان والهموم إلى الأبد
!!!

----------


## فرح

اتمنى وماكثر ما يتمنى العبد من ربه ..
اتمنى قضاء حوائج كل محتاج بحق الصلاة على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار

----------


## همسة ألم

*بحثت طويلااااااااااااااااا عن الموضوع* 
*لم أجده* 
*سأستمر في البحث* 
*أتمنى أن أجده ,,,*

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى 
ان يتحقق حلمييييييي
يا الله 
نسالكم الدعاااااااء

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان ابتعد عن عالم الاحزان قليلا

----------


## همسة ألم

*أتمنى ان يغفر لي ذنوبي* 
*ويغفر لي جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان أبدأ صفحات جديده من حياتي واتمنى ان اكون قادره على كل شيء وسعيده

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياكثر الامنيات الذي نتمناها
واني اليوم اتمنى تعجيل فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزمان
واتمنى الله يقضي الشيء الذي اريده واخلص منه بحق الحسين
واتمنى الله يفرج عن كل مهموم وحزين ومريض ويوسع عليه في الدنيا والاخره
بحق الائمه المعصومين

----------


## غلا Z

*اتمنى ان التقي بصديقتي والله لايفرق حبيب عن محبوبته*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أني اخلص إلي علي 
قبل الساعة 12

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اتمنى الله يوفقنا الليلة لعزاء الرسول الأعظم وأمير المؤمنين والمعصومين بوفاة الصديقة الكبرى فاطمة الزهراء (عليها السلام).......

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ...~
وأنا أتمنى ذلك أختاه ..مولاتي يازهراء..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون كل شيء تمام

----------


## بقايا احزان

امنيتي 






منزل ملكي وافتك من هالاجارات وغلاها

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي نفس الشي ماتتغير ابد اني يجتمع شملي بمن احب

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى أقعد بدري بكره لاان عليي شغلاات الدنياآ

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اخلص كل شغلي الذي يكاد ان ينفجر قلبي منه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آتمنى آن آشيل العنآد وآقوم آنآم >> تعآند نفسهآ على النوم ههههههه >> احـلـى آمنيهـ

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى ان اللي اتمنيته اليوووم في مجلس الاستغاثه 
الله يحقق طلبي ويقضي جميييع حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
والله يشاافي جميييع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمناااات

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يحقق مرادي

----------


## نبض قلب

*أن أرآـآهآـآآ ..*
*وأن تكــــــــــــون بخير وصحه وعآفيه ..*

*بحق الزهرآء ..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اكون مرتاحه   :sad2:

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اسمع صوت اغلى الناس على قلبي

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

*الله يوفق خواتي وخوي وطول بعمر امي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى يصير كل شيء تمام

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنتي لهذا اليوم وكل يوم
الله يفرج عن والدتي ويشافيها وتقوم لنا بالسلامه ياااااااااااااااااااااارب
بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين




أمنيــات

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يقومها بالسلامه وطمنينا عليها
اتمنى ان تتشافى ام امنيات

ويتشافى جميع المرضى بحق الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيني... لهذا اليوم..... هي.....

يارب اتمنى منك تسهل علي اموري
وترزقني اني وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات زياره
 النبي محمد صل الله عليه وعلى آله
في القريب العاجل فلقد ضااااق صدري 
من الشوق والحنين...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*أتمنى* أن أرى *آحدهم* هنآآكـ 
*آحلآمي* بهم* آتعبتني*  :sad2: 

*دعوآتكم*..

----------


## Sweet Magic

اتمنى السعاده  للجميع

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى هالأفكار اللي موجعه راسي تروح عني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أتمنى ان تشافي وتعافي جميييع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
ولا سيما المرضى المنظورين

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ارتاااااااااح

----------


## ملكه القلوب

ان يتحقق مافي قلبي من امنيات

----------


## ورده محمديه

*~~أمنيات محققه للجميع* 

*لا عدمتكم~~*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ماامرض وتروح عني الكحه والوجع الدوخه اللي في راسي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يخلي لي مشاعل لاتنطفى ويخليني لها بحق محمد وال محمد ولا يحرمني منهااا

----------


## صمت السنين

أمنيتي أن يقضي الله حوائج المحتاجين بحق محمد وآل محمد
وأن اتوظف مليت من جلسة البيت
ادعوا لي بالتوفيق وتيسير الامور 
صمت السنين
تسالكم الدعاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يوفقكم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*أتمنـــى*

*أن لا يطوول هالاسبووع آحسه طول وآجد >>آنتظر الاربعآآآء بحمآس* 

*دعوآتكم بالتوفيق*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*وأمنيآت محققه للجميع..*

----------


## فجر الليالي

اتمنــــــــــــى ان ربي يفتح نقسي لمذاكرة الرياضيات والكيمياء لان عندي اختبار الاسبوع الجاي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى يمشي الوقت بسرعه وتجي ليلة الجمعه

----------


## علي pt

*أتمنى أن لا أتمنى امنيات سخيفة ..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى تروح وحده عن بالي وف غفيفه ماشتهيها

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى 
أن تسكن بجواري ...

----------


## علي pt

*أتمنى أن يعود كل مافقدناه لما عهدناه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ...
لو ان العبير يعود لتلك الورود

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يوفق صديقتي الغاليه مشاعل لاتنطفى ويوفق الجميع

----------


## أموله

اأمنًٍَِيـتي {...~

اأنًٍَِ يقفًٍَِ المتكبًٍَِر ........... عنًٍَِ تكبًٍََِره {....~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمنيتي....
أن يعود الموقف مرة أخرى :embarrest:

----------


## همسة ألم

أمنيتي أن أرتاح 
فقط أرتاح

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ساعة شوبينج  :cool:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اكون بخير وتبتعد عني صورتها الذي تسبب لي وجع الراس

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ...}
سماع صوتها ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يحفظ الجميع
و
اتمنى اسافر

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*أتمنى آن*  
*ورده محمديه تقوم بالسلامه >>مريضه*  
*دعوآتكم لهآ بالشفاء العآجل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

مع تمنياتي بالشفاء العاجل لورده مـآتشوفي شر يالغاليه

امنيتي انام الليله مرتاح بالي  :sleep: 

امنتي بعد اعرف الي مجننتني بالجوال وانها تعرفني صار لهـآ فتره :seif:  :mesb:

----------


## Smile Heart

* I hope to see my family I miss them*

----------


## حلاالكون

تتعدل الاوضاع

----------


## ملكه القلوب

ان تمشي جميع اموري على خير

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الشفاء لي ولـ وردهـ ولـ جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي... لهذا اليوم... هي....




اتمنى من الله واهل البيت
ان يشافوا وردتي بحق الشباب على الشباب
وبحق محمد وآله الاطهار

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يغفر لي ذنوبي

----------


## غرام أحباب

قال تعالى(خُلق الإنسن عجلٍ سأوريكم ءايتى فلا تستعجلون)

----------


## همسة ألم

أمنيتي أن يفتح لي أبوب رحمتك ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي ان الله يغفر لي وللجميع

----------


## همسة ألم

*أتمنى أن يزيد جرياااان حب* 
*علي بعروقي*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اليوم عيد ميلاد طفلي المحبوب}..
أتمنى أن يعيش هذا العام بمزيد من الشقاوة واكتشاف العالم :bigsmile:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ارجع مثل الاول

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى 
النجاح في هذه المهمة ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى غاليتي ورده محمديه تتشافى
و
اتمنى ارجع مثل الاول
و
اتمنى اروح اسافر الى اهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## طيف البتوله

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن أكون من كوكب مجهووووووووووول 
لم يكتشف قط !!

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى أكون عند ضريح الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى يرجع عمي بالسلاامه

----------


## أم عدنان

ماذا تتمنى أم عدنان في  هذا اليوم؟
بما أنني كنت مهمومة جدآ ، وكاد قلبي أن يتمزق من شدة الألم ، أمسكت دفتري وأخذت أكتب وأكتب كل مافي 
جعبتي ، كانت دموعي تذرف وقلبي يئن بصمت 
كنت أحتضن الأوراق وأتمنى لو أنها تسمعني وتتحدث معي
كنت أنظر الى الصفحات البيضاء وأتمنى في داخلي أن أجد في هذا الكون قلبآ  أبيضآ ناصعآ كلونها !!

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يتشافى جميع لمرضى بحق الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى من الله تشاااافي وتعاافي وردتنااا الغاليه ورده محمديه 
وما اتشووف شرر يااارب 
والله يقومها بالسلامه 
واتمنى ان يرجع غيااااب المنتدى وحشووونااا 
الله يرجعكم

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يشافي ورده محمديه
ويشافي الجميع
بحق محمد وال محمد
واتمنى الله يوفقني ويغفر ذنوبي اني والجميع

----------


## ملكه القلوب

اتمني التوفيق والنجاح للجميع

ويدوم علينا الصحه والعافيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اكون بخير

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي لهذا اليوم

الله يفرج عن والدتي ويقومها بالسلامه

وترجع مثل قبل وأحسن 





أمنيات

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يقومها بالسلامه
اتمنى يتشافى جميع المرضى بحق الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## علي pt

*الله يشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يجع كل شيء مثل الاول

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شكراً لطهر قلوبكم ودعواتكم* 

*ربي يحقق كل أمانيكم*

*دمتم بخيير*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان الله يحقق امنيات الجميع

----------


## ورد الياسمين

الله يفرج عن والدتي ويقومها بالسلامه

وترجع مثل قبل وأحسن

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يشافي الجميع بحق الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## نبراس،،،

اتمنى ان اعوود لـ ...
وان تتحقق امنيتي سريعا

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته 

     صبحكم الله بالخير جميعا

   شفا الله مرضاكم وحفظ غيابكم وفرج همومكم

     اتمناكي روعة كلما روع الشوق روحي

                  وتلا حبكي الجميل نشيدي

    ايتها البعيدة عن الدنس القريبة من الحياة الوجود


   اتمناكي مرفرفة سعيدة


  خا دمكم الاقل حظا
     بو كوثر

----------


## hard to get

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة ولي وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلا ً  وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

واللهم صلي على محمد وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

اللهم فرج هم كل مهموم
وشافي كل مريض
وانصر كل مظلوم

برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى اليوم العيش بالسلام في كل بلد اسلاميه .. 

موفقين

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يحفظ جميع شيعة الامام علي عليه السلام

----------


## دموع الماضي

*أتمنى علامة كاملة في امتحان الحاسب و e .. وفي كل امتحانات هذا الأسبوع*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ....؟!
أوووه تعبت من الاماني غير المتحققه

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اروح الأحساء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى .....,
أن أكون ملكة هذه الليله

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى لو يوم أكون سعيده

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى الله ياخذ امانته ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*أتمنـــــــــــــى وبشدهـ  >> مشكل..* 

* آرووح المدرسه ويقولو لي آرجعي مآفي  درآسسه لأن (لأن الكهربآ مقطوعه) >> ديرتي مقطوعه عنهآ الكهربآآ ونآسسسه >> خد لك * 


*دعوآتكم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان الله يوفقني

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

لم تتحق آمنيتي :(



~~آمنيآت محقه إليكم~~

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان الله يوفقني ويغفر لي وللجميع

----------


## أموله

..{~

اأتمنىًٍٍٍَِِ .......................... اأنًٍَِ تقودنيًٍِ سحًٍَِـآبه لفوقًٍَِ السمـًَِآء

----------


## همسة ألم

*أتمنى أن تدووووم صداقتنا* 
*يااغلى أصدقاااااااااااااااء في دنيتي* 
*أحبكم أحبكم* 
*أصدقاااااااااااااااء للأبدا* 
*z2+d+s+f = friends for ever*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ربي يحفظك يالغاليه ويدوم صداقتنا

----------


## بنت الاحساء 200

اتمنى ان اذهب الا ايران للزياره واتمنى ان التقي بصديقتي العزيزه على قلبي

----------


## علي pt

*قلب الأحمق في فمه وفم الحكيم في قلبه ..*


*الامام العسكري عليه السلام*

----------


## دموع الماضي

*آتمنى آن يغير ربي حآلي إلى آحسن حآل...
*

----------


## ABU A7MED

اتمنى ان اراكى

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى 
الا تنسى أختي ما وعدتني به :)

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى ألتقي بهم الليله ^_^

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ..
ان أعرف سبب الجفاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى بحق هالأذان الله ياخذني وارتاح

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ارتاح 
.............

----------


## همسة ألم

*أتمنى أني أخلص إلي علي قبل العصر*
*واتمنى أني أشوفها بأسرع وقت ممكن ...*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى أن أصرخ 
حمقاء حمقاء ..أدخلته تحت دائرة الارادة

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى الله لايفرقنا انا وحبيبي الغالي

----------


## noor al zahra

*اتمنى الموت على ولايه اهل البيت عليهم السلام*

*اعذب ودي*

*noor al zahra*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى 
أن أفجر العالم بصرخاتي

----------


## كبرياء

*يصير بكره الخميس ههه*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ارتاااح ...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اتمنى 
أن لآ تنسى 
أن لآتنسى 
أن لآ تنسى

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى يروح الملل شوي

----------


## فرح

اتمنى ..وياكثر الاماااني ..
اتمنى ان ازور الامام الحسين عليه السلام ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى يحفظ بنات اخويي وولد اخويي وازفهم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ..
أن يطوّل الليل حتى انتهي من الرياضيات :)

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*أتمنــــــــى..*
*آن لا آتمنتـــى كثيراً بدون آن تتحقق تلك الامنيآت  * 
*ولكنـ آتمنى..*
*آن يقضو هالاسبوعين بأسرع وقت كلمح آلبصر  > آصغر آمنيه حلمت بهآ* 


*دعوآآتككم*

----------


## علي pt

*ياليت أمي لم تلدني ..*

----------


## علي pt

> *أتمنــــــــى..*
> 
> *آن لا آتمنتـــى كثيراً بدون آن تتحقق تلك الامنيآت *  
> *ولكنـ آتمنى..* 
> *آن يقضو هالاسبوعين بأسرع وقت كلمح آلبصر  > آصغر آمنيه حلمت بهآ*  
> 
> 
> *دعوآآتككم*



 

*كل هذا استعجال*
*وحب بالاختبارات ..*

*اوه أوه >>> علشان الاجازة*
*مابتجي هالاجازة إلا بعد  ،، إلا بعد ..............* 


*دعواتكم لنا*

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههه الكل ينتظر هالأجآزه ..}* 
*وإأنـآ إنتظر ......... الأجـآزه << بآيخه هاهاي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى بحق فاطمة الزهراء وام البنين ان تقضي حاجتي وحوائج الجميع يالله

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ..
أن أعرف قدري عند كل شخص ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الشفاء الى اهل امنيات والدعاء لهم بقاء حوائجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *كل هذا استعجال*
> 
> *وحب بالاختبارات ..* 
> *اوه أوه >>> علشان الاجازة*
> *مابتجي هالاجازة إلا بعد ،، إلا بعد ..............*  
> 
> 
> *دعواتكم لنا*



 
اتمنى ان لا ارى  التعليق والاقتباس  

تحياتي   :embarrest:

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

أتمني النجاح الي اولادي
والي الجميع يااارب

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اشوف مشاعل لاتنطفى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي ... لهذا اليوم... هي

الفرج للجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يوفق الجميع بحق غريب الدار

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ..
أن أرى جزء الرواية الضائع ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكونو الجميع بخيرر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ...
أن يتدخل أحداً في الموضوع

----------


## *حــــــــــلا*

أتمنى وأمنياتي..هي مجر أمنيات...
لوأملكها حياتي...كنت أهديك الحياة..
بس أشوف الأبتسامه ماتفارق دنيتك..
يلي كل أيامي تضحك لما ألمح بسمتك... 
 سلآمي
*حــــــــــلا*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ....
أن أذاكر في هدوء

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يوفقني ويحقق مرادي بحق الزهراء فاطمه بنت رسول الله

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى أن أكون مثل تلك...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى بسرعه يتحقق الي في بالي

----------


## دموع الماضي

*أتمنى أن يوفقني ربي في أعمالي وامتحاناتي 
*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان ارجع مثل ماكنت

----------


## *حــــــــــلا*

( لا يتـوقف منبـع الأمنيــآآآآآت فـ كل ثـآنيـه نتمـى ..!!
وأنا الآن أتمنى..>>>أن كل ماأتمناه يتحقق 
سلامي
*حــــــــــلا*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان القاا السعاده

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اتمنى أن تترك لي فرصة 
حتى اخبرها بشوقي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان التقي بصديقاتي الغاليات

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اخوتي يطلعو من الحبس الله يلعن الظلام بدون سبب مسجونين

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يفرج عن الجميع

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ..
ان الا تكون مجروحة ~

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اكون مرتاحه

----------


## حلاالكون

أتمنى يتعدل الحال

*_*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يفرج عن الجميع بحق الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى ان تشافي وتعاافي جميييع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
:(

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اقوم بالعمل احسن من تضيعة الوقت

----------


## ABU A7MED

أتمنى اشوفها

----------


## النظره البريئه

أتمنى الله يحفظ الجميع

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آوووووه
أماني كثيرة في جعبتي

----------


## علي pt

*أمنيتي أن لا تتكرر أخطائي ..*



*ملاحظة :*
*أعتذر من المشرفة العزيزة سويت ماجيك*
*لإقتبباسي بأحد الردود هناآآآ ..*

----------


## فرح

اتمنى ..
شفاء جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يوفق الجميع بحق محمد وال محمد
و
اتمنى بحق هالأذان الله يحقق كل امنيات ومراد شيعة أمير المؤمنين
و
اتمنى ان يكون ظهور الإمام الحجه عليه السلام روحنا له الفداء قريب

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ...~
التوفيق لأنال الجائزتين :)

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى من الله ان يوفقني ويرزقني الذي اريده واتمناه بحق الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اكلم اللي على بالي واسمع خبر يسرني منه

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*أتمنى..*

*آن تتوقف تلك الدموع..!! غرآآآبـه لآ منتنآهيه..~*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ...~
مازلت امنيتي نفسها ...~
أن يوفقني الله كي أحظى بالجائزتين

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن أكلمها وتكمل المشوار وياي 
وتصير صديقتي أتمنى هل الأمنيه من كل قلبي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اذهب الى النوم

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى عديمين الاحساس يحسو بي باقرب وقت

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى زيارة السيده زينب عليها السلام

----------


## noor al zahra

_اتمنى_

_اجد من يشاركني حياتي_

----------


## بنت نصر الله

*أمنيتي أن أرها غذاا ...*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ....
لآمجال للتمني ...
لم تترك الضغوط لي آي فسحة ...!

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

اتمنا ان اعيش لو يوم واحد 
من غير شغل البيت ولا صريخ الاولاد 
وناسة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ...~
أن أعرف من الظالم ومن المظلوم ....}

----------


## noor al zahra

*اتمنى*

*ان تطلع التحاليل كلها سليمه*

----------


## النظره البريئه

:sad2: اتمنى ماصار شيء ولاسمعت شيء  :sad2:

----------


## همسة ألم

*انا أمنيتي مثل أمنيت خيتي نظرة* 
*وزياده أني ماكنت هنا*

----------


## بنت نصر الله

امنيتي أن أكون أحكمت أحساسي جيداا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى ان اووفق في مجال عملي :)

----------


## Habit Roman

امنيتي ان يستوي الفوتوشوب لكي اعمل الدرس

ئه ئه ئه ئه <<<< عفر باصيح

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يغير الحال

----------


## دموع الماضي

أتمنى أن أوفق في امتحان الغد.. ويكون يوم الغد على أفضل حال.. 
بدون حزن ولا غضب ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يهديني ويهدي الجميع

----------


## رحيق الامل

امنيتي
اني اشوف حبيبتي
سوسو
تحياتي
ويسلمو ع الطرح

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ورده محمديه ترجع للمنتدى مثل الاول ويرجع نشاطها

----------


## ABU A7MED

اتمنى اشوفها  :worried:

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى رضى الله علي 


مووووفقين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*آتمنـى ..*

*××آمنيتي في قلبي××*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ..~
أن تجلس معي لمرة واحدة كما  اتمنى

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*أتمنى..*

*آن يكووون غداً آسعد ممآ آتوقع*

----------


## ماندولين

*اتمنى يكون يوم جميل فى طاعة الله
*

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*امنيتي * 


*ان الله ياخذ كل انسان ظالم*

----------


## عاشق السيستاني

اني ارجع من الكلية الحين وانام

----------


## دموع الماضي

أتمنى أن يكـون غداً يوم جميل مع حصولي على 10 في امتحان الرياضيات -_- >> مع انها حالة ميئوس منها كل مرة أنقص ربع ؛_؛

----------


## عنيده

امنتي اليوم النتيجه تكوون حلوووه 

ادعوا لي اليوم بتطلع النتيجه

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## ماندولين

الله يوفقكم

اتمنى اشوف حبيبي واطمن عليه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اتمنى..*

*آن يفنى الملل هآهنآ..!!~*

----------


## noor al zahra

*اتمنى الوصول الى قلب من يحبني*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ربي يحفظ الكل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اتمنى ..~
أن يعاد الشريط
^-^

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى رضا الله و الوالدين علي ..

----------


## ABU A7MED

ممممممممم

كانت هناك أمنية وتقريبا تحققت 

:)

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان الله يفرج عن الجمع

----------


## كبرياء

*أرتـآح .............!*

----------


## دموع الماضي

أتمنى ان مديرتنا يفصلوها ...~ هالظالمة..

يا ناس يا عالم أدعوا أن مديرتنا يفصلوها بليــز...~ >_<

و آبي أرتاح والتوفيق في الامتحانات..:sad: >_<

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ..~
أن أمممم 
أووووه  لآ أعلم 
أفكاري متاججه

----------


## كبرياء

*.......! نفسيه إأذآكر فيهـآ ×_×*

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى تتحق كل الامنيات .._

_ان شاالله_

----------


## بنت نصر الله

*أتمنى أن تعدي أيام الأختبارات ع خير*

----------


## الباسمي

أتمن أن أرتاح من المدرسه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى 
...~
أن أنتهي مذاكرة ما أريد

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## قلب طفله

جَنَآحَآنٌ لِ ـأغّذُوْ بِهّمَآ
حَيّثٌ ـأَشِّـآَءْ

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ربي يحفظ حبيبتي مشاعل لاتنطفى

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن أرتاح من الاسابيع القادمة
:( .... 
أدعوووو لي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي لهذا اليوم

أن يفرج الله عن والدتي الحبيبة ..
وترجع لنا معافاة مثل ما كانت ..
بحق محمد وآل محمد ..




أمنيات

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى..!!*
*........!! >>عجب!*

----------


## بنت نصر الله

*أمنيتي تعدي أيام الأختبارات ع خييير وسلامه ...*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أتمنى الشفاااء العاااجل لجميييع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
ولاسيماااا الوالده العزيزه أم { أمنيات مجروحه } 
الله يعطيها الصحه والسلامه 
ان شاااء الله وجميييع المرضى المنظوريييين 
بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق هذا اليوم الجمعه 
وان يقضي جميع حوااائجنا وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## عنيده

_امنيتي شفاء جميع المرضى بحق محمد و ال محمد_ 

_و ايضا نجاح جميع الطلبه و الطلبات يا رب_ 

_و احنا في البحرين اللي عليهم دور ثاني يا رب ينجحووون_ 

_يعطيكم العافيه_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى واتمنى واتمنى من كل قلبي ...~ 
انه الله يسااااامح كل من ماخذ علي بخاااطره :(
واتمنى انه الله يقضي حواااائج الجمييع بحق هذي الليلة المباركه

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الشفاء والتوفيق لجميع شيعة أمير المؤمنين بحق فاطمة الزهراء
واتمنى ان تنقضي حاجتنا وحوائج الجميع يارب

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اتمنى انا الله يقضي جميع حوائجنه وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
بحق فاطمة الزهراء وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 
وانا يعجل في فرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان عليه السلام 
بحق هذه الليله المباركه وبمولد فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام .

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى بحق هالأذان ان ينجحو الجميع والله يوفقهم في الاختبارات 
و
اتمنى الله يحقق مراد الجميع

----------


## استشارية هستره

اتمنى يتحقق كل الي في بالي باسرع وقت وافتك
تحياتي/ استــشـاريـة هستره"

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن أرى الإمام الحجة قبل حلول أجلي 
و أتمنى أن تشفع لي سيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء 
عليها السلام ..

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى رضى الله علي في الدنيا و الاخره_

----------


## سلى

*النهاية للغربة*

*:)*

----------


## Smile Heart

ياربي الهداية والتوفيق 

ياربي تسهل عليي اموري وتسهل على جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن تدووم الفرحة هاذي في قلبي 
وأتمنى لو كل يوم أشوفها

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ...~
أن لآ أكون أزعجتهم ..~

----------


## كبرياء

*يمشي هالأسبوع بسرعه .. ×_× ...!*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_  أتمنــــى .. يجي تاريخ 1 / 7 .. بسرعة ..**لأنو أذاكر لـ أخوي .. وتنتهي امتحاناته في ذا التاريخ ..**فـ أحس إنو أنا اللي عليّ امتحانات مو اهو ! .. 






وَ كمانا .. أتمنى أهاجر من ذا الحَرّ ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

واجعل غدي وما بعده أفضل من ساعتي ويومي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ....~
أن أذاكر بسلآم ...~

----------


## الفجر 110

و انا اتمنى ما يتمناه في قلبه الذي هو ساكن في قلبي

----------


## اكليل من الورد

أمنيتي اليوم اعدي ماده اليوم السايكا :unsure:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كفى ...كفى 
عبثاً بأحلآمي ...

----------


## الفجر 110

.
.
.
أتمنى السفر وأي سفر.. نعم ذلك السفر هو...

----------


## علاء السعدي

اتمنى من الله عزوجل  ان يفرج عن بلدي وشعبي العراق الحبيب

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أآتمنى دعواااااااتكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيات محققه للجميع*
* وحوائج مقضيه بجاه محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## علي pt

*اتمنى نهاية ذلك الكابوس ..*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

اتمنا أن أحطم صخرة اليأس بشيء أسمه الأمل

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

اتمنا النجاح الى كل الطالاب والطالبات

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اخوتي يطلعو من السجن بأقرب وقت قولو امين الله يهلك الظالم

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اتمنى اخذ الأولى على صفي 



دعواتكم

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى ان يطول الوقت  
فيصبح اليوم كالشهر  
والشهر كالسنة  
والسنة عمرا مديدا 
انها من اجمل لحظات العمر  
بانفاسها نحيا ونعيش  
اتنمى ان لا تنتهي ابدا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أتمنى لأهل وحبايب الفقيده السعيده الغاليه ع الجميع الصبر والسلوان

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى لكل احبتي السعادة الدائمة طول العمر 
اتمنى ان ارى ثغورهم اللؤلؤئية مزهرة بالبسمات 
اتمنى لارواحهم الصافية ان تحفني دائما لاشعر بمعنى الحياة 
واتمنى .. واتمنى ..

----------


## الماسه الحساسه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد


امنيتي هي ان الله يعجل بالفرج

وان انااااااااااااااااااااام برااااحه بدون ازعااج
 ومشكورين

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى ان الله يجمع الشمل مع من احب وسلامتكم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آن يتضآعف الوقت..!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*لآتبصم بصمتكـ المميته لقدري ..* 
*هذآ مآ أتمنـآه ..!*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن أرتاااااح من* 
*عناء الهم ...*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

امنيتي لهذا اليووم صعبه فخليهاا على الله

----------


## مضراوي

أتمنى ان ارتاح من الامتحانات
واجيب الاول على المدرسه 
دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي اليوم 

أن يمن الله على والدتي بالصحة والعافية ..
وتتماثلُ للشفاء بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وبحق حرمة هذا الشهر ..


أمنيـ مجروحه ــات
كانت هنا

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اتمنى ان اقتل واحدهـ من اسرتي ههههه

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يصبر والدي على فراق أعز أصدقائه وبمثابة اخيه
واتمنى ان يصبرنا ويصبر أهله
والله يرحمه

----------


## ام الحلوين

اتمنى من الله العلي القدير انه يرجع الغالي بالف سلامه ويبعد عنه شر الحديد والعبيد بحق  محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اتمنى ان مولاتي فاطمة تغيثنا جميعا   
يا مولاتي يافاطمة اغيثيني

----------


## سنترعيد

امنيتي هي اولا زيارة الامام ابو عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام والائمة المعصومين عليهم السلام وثانيا الترقية في المحضر القادم ان شاء الله ان اكون معهم وشفاعة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه والة

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيتي اليوم

أن يصل سالماً إلى حيث هو متجه ..
ويكون بأمان الله وحفظه ..



أمنيـ مجروحه ــات
كانت هنا

----------


## الفجر 110

...أتمنى لك طول العمر...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى..*

*آمــــــــــوت وآنتهي*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى السعاده تغلط وتنفتح لي  واتزوج اللي احبه لو اموت اريح لي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اتمنى ان الله يحقق كل امانيكم 


اختكم : *جنــــون الذكريات*

----------


## الفجر 110

..أتمنى أن أرى الحقيقة واضحة جلية..!

----------


## *حــــــــــلا*

أتمناك بقربي...تنور دنيتي
تحياتي
*حـــــــــلا*

----------


## غرام أحباب

أتمنى لو أُهاجر..}}"
أناوأنت..
وأحلامنامعاً
....

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اتمنى يتصلح جوالي 

هع هع هع

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اتمنى من الله الفرج القريب لصاحب العصروالزمان وفرجنا بفرجه ياكريم--
وعتق رقابنا من النار وقبول الاعمال الصالحة 
واتمنى من الله سبحانة وتعالى يسعد ا لمعنيين في قلبي في القريب العاجل 
ونرزق زيارة الحسين في عامنا هذا وفي كل عام 
بحق محمدوال محمد-

----------


## زهور الامل

اتمنى النجاح لجميع الطلبه والطالبات  بحق محمدوآل محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى النجاح والتفوق للجميع

----------


## كبرياء

*تطلع قبل لآ تطلع روحي ..!*

*هالنتيجه ..!*

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى النجاح لي وو للجميع

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى تضحك لي الدنيا واتزوج اللي احبه

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*اتمنى انووو الله يرجع ابوي بالسلامه من سوريا*

----------


## جارية البتول

*امنيتي ان الله يستجب دعائي*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى تعجيل صاحب العصر و الزمان ..

----------


## كبرياء

*خطوه للورآء ..* 
*وأول { f } ..* 
*تطبع سوآدهـآ على ملف طموحآتي ..* 
*أتمنى أن لآ تتكرر ..!*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اني اتواصل مع حبيبي  الله يجمع شملنا ونسالكم الدعاء

----------


## علي pt

*اتمنى ان تطلع الدرجات على خير ..*
*ماتمنى اشوف الـ f  لا لي ولا لغيري ..*
*كرهت هالحرف ...*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

اتمنى انا الي في بالي يتحقق

----------


## القلب الدافئ..

اتمنى انجح

----------


## بقآيا حنين

أتمنى أن يذهب الارق والصداع عني بعيدآ ..



ربي أرحني .. {

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى تحلى لي الدنيا وينسعد حظي

----------


## دموع الماضي

أتمنى يوم سعيداً لي....~

----------


## كبرياء

*×_× ...!*
*عطشـآن وبالقطـآره يشرب ..!*
*أتمنى أخلص من هالهم ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

*[ أموت ]*

----------


## نبراس،،،

فلنتفاائل بالخيير 
لكي نجده
تحياتي لك

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*أتمنى يوم النتائج يجي
 وأطلع ناجحة
 وأخلص من الدراسة*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آستلمتهآ والحمدالله* 

*آتمنى يمددو الاجآزهـ سنه كآمله وآآآآآآآآو >لكن بالأحلآم*

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اتمنى ربي يعجل الظهور 
غفران الذنوب
دخول الجنة


انجح واجب الأولى

----------


## علي pt

*امنيتي لازالت نفسها ..*


*امنيات محققة للجميع >>> ماعدا البعض - نتمنى لهم تغيير الحال*

----------


## الفجر 110

من " كل أفلاذ حواشي كبدي " أتمنى لك الموفقية الدائمة...

انشا الله تعالى بحق محمد وال محمد حين خاطبة العزيز ( الم نشرح لك صدرك ) .

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى لكل من دعى لي وسعى لي*
*بالخير أن يمن الله عليه بالفرج القريب ..*
*وأتمنى أن تتحقق أمنيتي قريبا ..*

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اتمنى الكل ينجح
واتمنى الديوان يقبلونا في وظايف السنة
دعواتكم


يا مولاتي يافاطمة اغيثيني

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى التوفيق والنجاح والمعدلات المرتفعة لجمبع  الطلاب  
ويسهل الله قبولهم في الجامعات والكليات والوظائف 
وما يتمنوه بحق محمد واله الاطهار يا كريم يا رب.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يصير الي فالي قريب جدا
اذا كان فيه صلاح  وخير طبعا

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتنمى يروح الزعل  :sad2:

----------


## العجمية

النجاح في الحياه

----------


## شواطئ شوق

تمنا الجنة مع محمدوال محمد-

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أتمنى 
ان اتخلص من ...
الآآآه

----------


## كبرياء

*تسمعوآ ؟؟* 
*أنـآ أبي أعيش هالجوو أكثر ..!!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى اعرف صاحب التقيم  :wacko:

----------


## روعة الدنيا

الي في بالي يتحقق

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اللي في بالي يتحقق واتزوج الحب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يهدي كل ام واب ويربوا اولادهم احسن تربيه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عرفت اسم عضويه صاحبه التقييم بس اتمنى انها تعترف لي من هي بالذآت.!!! لأنها كانها عايشه معاي الجو.!i!*

----------


## الفجر 110

أتنمى أن غرق في بحر عينيك يا ......!

فلا أنجو..!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن أشعر ولو بقليلاً من الوناسه*

----------


## علي pt

*اتمنى لو تعود الدنيا يوما ..*

*أو تنتهي ،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى أن اجد حضن حنون يطبطب علي ويخفف عني جراحاتي

----------


## روعة الدنيا

الي في بالي يتحقق

----------


## كبرياء

**

*آآآآه منكـ يآشكسبير ..!*
*زآآدو ..!!*
*بموت ][*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يحفظ الجميع ويتحقق مرادهم بحق التسعة المعصومين ...

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى تضحك لي الدنيا واخذاللي على  بالي

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى أن ياتي غدا بسرعه ,ويطول ولا ينتهي..!

----------


## علي pt

*بيديا (أطفال)*

*بيديا سيرجري (جراحة أطفال)*


*تتعدد الأسماء والــ F واحد ..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ماأتمنى شيء *___*

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اتمنى التوفيق في هذا اليوم للقيام بأعمال أم داوود

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

اتمنى اني ارجع الزمن  مدة شهر و اسبوع.. لأسباب خاصة..>_<

موضوع جميل..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن ارى أحداهم*

 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى تضحك لي الدنياقريبا وسلامتكم

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى أن ينكشف عن بصري فأرى ما لا يرى

----------


## كبرياء

*فـآشله ..!*
*إإأتمنى إأن لآ إكون كذلك ..!*

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

أتمنى أنا نجتمع اخواني وأخواتي على مائدة واحدة لانه لم يحصل ذللك منذ عدة سنوات تقريبا سنة ونصف 

بسبب الغربة والابتعاث
وأتمنى انه ينلقي شي اسمه ابتعاث من السعودية لاني مليت مليت مليت من شي اسمه ابتعاث او سفر اف اف

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللي تمنيته حصل  :embarrest:   :bigsmile:

----------


## الفجر 110

حلم جميل جدا زارني فجر امس 
واتمنى ان يمنَ علينا هذه الليلة بتفضله
ويطوَل بتفاصيله الجميلة, اني بانتظاره بفارغ الصبر

----------


## Sweet Magic

اتمنى السعادة للجميع

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى يكون كل شيء خيرر

----------


## perfume

السلام
امنيتي لهذة الليلة سأحتفظ بها لنفسي  :wink:

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي الفرج لاخوتي من السجن وتحقيق اللي في بالي وسلامتكم

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى فك قيد الاسرى فقد خنقتنا العبرة وطال الانتظار ...يامولاي

----------


## eman.7

أنا ما بقول أمنيتي بس بقول ادعو لي ان الله يحقق امنياتي اللي في بالي


شكرا على الفكره الحلوه 


تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الهداية والصلاح ليي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## دموع الماضي

*أمنيتي آن يغفر الله ذنوبي وذنوب المؤمنين والمؤمنات .. وأن يفرج الله ربي عن الأسرى..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## كبرياء

*أنـسى*

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنىا يجيني أتصااال بكره >>> لاان هالأتصااال أستنااه من مُده
وووو أتمنىا الرااحه النفسيه لي ولغيري 
^ـ
اااي صح 
أتمنىا التووووفيق لصااحبتي لاان بكره عليهااا أختبار
دعووواتكم

----------


## الفجر 110

فاتحا ذراعيّ بأفق السماء لعليّ ألملم حزني لاضم غدا المشرق في قلبي  

وأغلقه حتى ....يأذن الله

----------


## مدغشقر

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اممممممممم
اممممممممممممممم
اممممممممممممممممممممم

اتمنى ان تتحقق كل امااااااااااااااانيكم

----------


## غرام أحباب

أمنيتي أن تتحقق أماانيه
....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي 
ان الله يمسح على زوجة اخويي وبناتها  بالصبروالسلوان

----------


## دموع الماضي

*أتمنى أن يذهب وجع رأسي..:(*

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى 
ان اراك او اسمع صوتك باقرب وقت 
فقد اشتقت اليك

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى أن يرأف الزمان بحالنا برهة ويقف

----------


## صمت الحزن

:bigsmile: أتمنى 
ان أسافر :in_love:  سوريا با قرب وقت ممكن 
يارب تكتبلي يارب

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

*أإأتمنى* 

*ان لا افارق من احببته {~*

----------


## Taka

*آتمنِـِـى,,~*
*آجووفِـِـك وآسمِـِـع صوتِـِـك ,,*
*بـِـِـس متِـِـى هآليــِـِووم ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

_اتمنى  أن تدووم فرحتي 
و أتمنى أن الله يتقبل عمرتي_ي

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى لا افترق مع حبيب قلبي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيتي محجوبه!!~*

----------


## المميزة

أتمنى أن ..
يكون اللقاء.. قريييب ..}
{..دعواتكم احبتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أتمنى يروح هالزكام الغثيث ثقيل الدم..*

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى 
ان يعينني الله على هالدنيا

----------


## همسة ألم

*أتمنى أن تذهب هذه الأفكار من رأسي* 
*وأتمنى أني لم أعرف هذه الفتاه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان يكتب الله لي زيارة بيته الشريف في اقرب فرصة

----------


## دموع الماضي

*أتمنى أن يذهب الألم .. وأستعيد عافيتي..*
*يالله يا كريم يا أرحم الراحمين...~*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان تكون الأمور بخير

----------


## المميزة

أتمنى 
ان يقضي الله حاجتي 
وان يرزقني زيارة بيته الحرام 
نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى ـا انّ تصير عندي طاآقه و أنظف غرفتي >>> تصرخ من العفسه ووو الخرااابه 

ووووووو

أتمنى ـا يسوووو كيكه الليله >>> وودي في كيك

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى تجي اخبار حلووووووه من الحب

----------


## همسة ألم

*اتمنى اني اقعد من وقت بكره*

----------


## الفجر 110

نتمنى ..ربيعا ..جميلا..سرمديا .

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ارجوكِ يا أيامي طيري في طرفة عين ليأتي يومي الموعد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يعدي اليوم على خير

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*اتمنى ان الي في بالي ما تجي المكان الي في بالي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان اكون بقرب ضريح سيدتي ومولاتي رقيه عليها السلام

----------


## علي pt

امنيتي ان يصفو الجوولايزيد الغبار ..(ليس من اجلي - وانما من أجل أؤلئك المرضى)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يجعل هاليوم يوم خير لكل لمسلميين

----------


## فرح

*اتمنى يعدي اليوم على خييييييييييير ...*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان يكون كل شيء بخير .....

----------


## ورده محمديه

*~اتمنى أن يتحقق ذالك الحلم الجميل~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

اتمنى النت يعقل ........ لأن أمره زااايد هاليومين ...

زودها الله يغربل ابليسسسس>>  :weird: 

موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم جميعاً...

----------


## حلاالكون

*اتمنى يتحقق يلي في بالي :(*
*ادعولي وللمؤمنين جميعآ*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى الله يحقق اللي في باللي وينتقم من ظالم اخوتي عاجلا وسلامتكم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى للجميييع ان يكوونووو بخيررر 
وان الله يقضي جميع حوائجكم بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى أني ماشفت إلي شفته 
مرررره ضيق خلقي ولابعد خلاني اصييح 
حراام عليك ...
اوووف مااادري ويش اسوي 
اتمنى أني أصحح خطأ إلي سواه
واتمنى أن الله يهديه ومايعود إلى الخطا من 
جديد ...

----------


## سفر العاشقين

امنيتي من الله ان يوفقني ويهديني الى سواء السبيل ياارب

----------


## كبرياء

العقل زينه ..{ <~ أتمنآه ..!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اسمع خبرية حمل للي في بالي

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى تجيني اخبار مفرحه من الحبيب الغايب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن ارى الغاليه بصحه وعافيه* 
*ربي فرج عن كل مريض بجآآه مريض كربلاء(ع)*

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى الراحه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ان تكون .... بخير*

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى 
ان يقضي الله حوائجي وحوائج جميع المؤمنين

----------


## روح منسيه

اتمنى ان تنتهي وحدتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان امي اتكون مرتاحه

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى ان الزكام يروح عني
ويش هالحض مامرضت إلا يوم الجمعه 
لاحووول ...
اتمنى أن تجي الساعة4 بسررعه 
واتمنى أن مايروح اليوم

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى أن احظر عزاء الإمام الكاظم عليه السلام 

بقصيدة يصدح بها صوت خادم أهل البيت عليهم السلام 

سماحة الشيخ حسين الاكرف حفظه الله  

ويفجر المكان ببكاء ونياح ولطم وعويل على الإمام باب الحوائج  

وتحفنا أرواح الأئمة الأطهار عليهم السلام

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى 
ان يكون الفرج قريب
وان يقضي الله حوائج المحتاجين بحق باب الحوائج سلام الله عليه

----------


## حلاالكون

الله يحقق امانينا وامانيكم بحق من هم نور على نور

----------


## ورده محمديه

ربي حقق مرادي بجاه باب الحوائج المعذب بقعر السجون موسى بن جعفر(ع)
وحاجة كل محتاج

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى الله يلين قلب اللي في بالي علي ويسأل عني ويفرحني

----------


## علي pt

*امنيتي ان لا ارى مكروه على احدكم ..*

*واتمنى انه ما يفقد المنتدى احد ..*


*اتمنى يفهمو ،،*

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى
ان يقضي الله حوائج المحتاجين بحق باب الحوائج عليه السلام
واتمنى
ان اسمع صوته قريبا

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى لوالدي العزيزان أن يمن الله*
*عليهما بالصحة والعااافية ..*
*وأتمنى تحقيق أمنيتي ويفرج همي* 
*وهم المؤمنين* 
*بحق باب الحوائج عليه السلام..*

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى..
الموت الاختياري  
لأصل الى مواطنهم..  
حيث تسكن ارواحهم هناك .. ! 
وأُشاهد من أُريد .

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

اإنًُ]ٍ يحلًٍَِ اليومًٍَِـ بسًٍَِسسرعه !,~

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى ان اعرف من هو المقصود بذالك!!!

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى لو انها تعرف شعوري تجاها 
واتمنى لو يروح الزكام عني
واتمنى ان الله يقضي حوائجكم ..

----------


## بقآيا حنين

أَمآنينآ وهَل تٌحصَى أمآنينآ
؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان اختي اتسامحني وترضى عني

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أنااااام وأرتاح*
*ويهجرني التفكير..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان انسى هالشيء ..

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى ـا صقيقتي ماآتزعل مني :(

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى زيارة امامي غريب طوس  
ضامن الجنان الامام الرضا عليه السلام هذا العام

----------


## همسة ألم

ااممم
اتمنى أن تتحقق أمنياااتي ..

----------


## بقآيا حنين

الرآآحة فقط
..

----------


## غرام اطفال

*امنيتي اني اروح البحر اليوم ههههه*

*’’*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يتمم هاليومين على خير 
واحل عدل في الأمتحان

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى أن تتحقق أمنيات أحبتي في حقي

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تمنيتي ان يتحقق اللي في بالي

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى 

أن ينضج " اللوز" بسرعة 

افادي في" لوز"

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أتمنى يعدي هاليوميين على خيرررر 
ويجوو بأسرع من البررق 
لزيارة سيدتي ومولاتي السيدة زينب
وسيدي ومولاي الامام الحسين
دعواااتكم بتحقيق أمنيتي :)
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم
موفقين جميعاً لكل خير

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى أن 
ازووور بيت الله مره ثانيه >>> طماااعه حدها

----------


## فرح

امنيتي ...
بتسهيل حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى العروج ..

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى رساله تفرح قلبي من الغالي

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى أن 
كل ماتخيلته يكون حقيقة

----------


## نبراس،،،

اتمنى ان اصل إلى حيث هم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى السعادة لي وللجميع

----------


## فرح

اتمنى...
اني اسمع خبر يفرحني ....

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن تتبدد لغة الحزن من قلبي*
*ومن أصحاااب القلوب المنكسرة ..*

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى 
ان لا اراك هكذا مرة اخرى

----------


## حلاالكون

*اتمنى يتحقق كل يلي في بالي* 
*ربي يحقق امانينا وامانيكم*

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى ... أن تنتهي الآم الجميع 
وتعم الفرحة في قلوبهم وتنطبع على وجوههم 
بحق منتهى آمال الطالبين محمد وال محمد الطاهرين .

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى لعرسان صفوى السعاده الدائمة 
وعقبال الذرية الصالحه

----------


## علي pt

*الحمدلله >>> قرب تحقق احدى الامنيات*

*الله يقدم اللي فيه الخير*

*واتمنى الراحة والسعادة لي ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## كبرياء

*صدآع عـآطفي ..{*
*ليته يروح ..!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تجي ليلة النااااااااصفه بسسسسسسسسسرعه هع..<<لغرض في نفسي خخخ*

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى أن ارها 
حتى لو في حلمي 
اتمنى ان انام بهدوء

----------


## ABU A7MED

ما فيه أمنيات اليوم  :nosweat:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى اتعدي هالسااااعاات تمرررر مرر السحاب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يجي خبر حلو اليوم

----------


## كبرياء

*أفتكـ من هالمسرحيه ..!*

----------


## عنيده

امنيتي العيش بسلام ..

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى لو أني شفتها اليوم 
مفتقدتنها بقووه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*امنيتي لهذا اليوم هي......*






*ان  ارى السعاده والابتسام دائما على شفتيكِ حبيبتي.....*
*لاخلا ولاعدم منكِ....*

----------


## غرام أحباب

أمنيتي الراحه في دنياااي

----------


## علي pt

*اتمنى ان يأتي الرد على رسالتي ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى أن تنتهي الجلسه على خير..~

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى أن خيتووو تقعد من النوووم ووو تتصل اليي

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى 
ان ينتهي الموضوع على خير وباسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى ان الله يلين قلب اللي في بالي ويحس بي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يعقل النت..*

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اتمنى الله يقضي حوائج الكل بحق فضيلة هذا اليوم

متباركين بمولد الإمام الحسين (ع)

----------


## علي pt

*اتمنى رجوعهم الى سابق عهدهم ,,*
*اذا مو أفضل ..*

----------


## فرح

اتمنى ...
ان يقبلني الامام الحسين عليه السلام من ضمن الزائرين له في هذا اليوم...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى احل عدل في الأمتحان

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*أتمنا للجميع بالسعادة* 

*وأتمنا تطلاع أمي الليله من المستشفى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى نفسيتي تكون كل يوم مثل اليوم*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن يدخل الله على قلبي*
*السعااادة والفرح بحق هذه الليالي*
*المباركة وبحق هذا الشهر الكريم*
*لي وللجميع.*

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى لو امحى من الوجود ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى لو اقدر اساعد الفقراء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يكون الخبر اكيد* 
*دعواتكم*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*اتمنا الخبر إلي تبيه وردة محمدية أكيد*

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى.... لاحبتي.... وللجميع ... ما اتمناه لنفسي من الخير والسعادة السرمدية 

وان يمد الله تعالى في اعمارنا لبلوغ شهر رمضان المبارك لنتزود منه كل خير للمرحلة القادمة.

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههه يسلموا اخوي ابو علي*  
*أمنيات محققه لنا ولكم ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين*

----------


## كبرياء

*[ إأسـلى ] ..!*

----------


## الفجر 110

وأتمنى كذلك " طي البصر" لأرى من يحب أن يراني. 

" نتمنى رجوعنا جنبكم سريعا "

----------


## حلاالكون

*اتمنى تتحقق امنيتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربي حقق مرادي.. ويسر أمورنا ,, بجآه صاحب الليله الامام زين العابدين* 

*وشافي كل مريض بجاهك يامريض كربلاء*

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن  الله يغفر ذنوبنا

----------


## كبرياء

*[ كسر روتينكم ]*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرج آل محمدوفرجنا بفرجه ياكريم--
اتمنى اولاً تعجيل الفرج لصاحب العصروالزمان و ان تكون أعمالي عند الله مقبولة بحق البتولة
وأن يعتق رقابنا أنا ووالدي وأخواني وأخواتي وجميع المؤمنين من النار  ومن اوصاني بالدعاء 
ويتغير حالنا إلى أحسن حال بحق هذا الشهر وهذه الايام وبحق قائم آل محمد
وأن نكتب من الزوار والمتعمرين بحق المعصومين في عامنا هذا وفي كل عام بحق الامام 
وبفضل الصلاة على محمدوال محمد-

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يمسح على امي بالصحة والعافية

----------


## @Abu Ali@

أتمنا السعادة لي الجميع

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن يعدي اليوم على خير*
*وتنطوي بعض الأيام كطي السجل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ننتهي على خير الليلة

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى لو كنت معكم في هذا اليوم ..  
أتمنى... أن اكون بجواركم الان ... 
وأتمنى ...  
وأتمنى ... 
وأتمنى ... ولكن .!

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن أعرف النهاااية* 
*ماذا ستكون ياااترى ؟؟!!*

----------


## سما الآهات

أتمنى أن اكون كما الصورة التي

رسمتها في خيالي.."

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى أن الله يسعد الجميع

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اتمنى من الله بحق هذا اليوم ان تقضى حاجة صاحب العصروالزمان وحوائجنا مع حوائج المؤمنين 
وان تسعد جميع المؤمنات بالازواج الصالحين وبالخصوص المعنيين في قلبي يالله بحق هذا الشهر العظيم 
وبحق ميلاد بقية الله في ارضه وان توفق جميع البنات والاولاد وتوسع في ارزاقهم ياكريم
وفضل الصلاة على محمدوال محمد-

----------


## رنيم الحب

أتمنى أن أوفق لأعمـــــــــــال الخير   
وأن أكون بالقرب من ربي في هذه الأيام العظيمة ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان يكون لي الشرف و احظى ب..........

----------


## علي pt

*اتمنى ان لا يتكرر ماحدث بالأمس و اليوم الذي قبله ..*

*اتمنى ........... واتمنى ....................*
*واتمنى ....................................... .*

*ولكن : ماكل مايتمناه المرء يدركه **** تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن*

----------


## الفجر 110

.
. 
أتمنى أن أرى الشيخ بهجت واُقبل يده

----------


## ABU A7MED

اتمنى ان................... تصدقو انى مو لاقية أمنية  :weird:

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن أراهم قريبا ...*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى تتحقق امنية عمري قريبا قبل لايجي وقت الانتحاار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تنفتح ايميلاتي...حرام والله أخسر ثلاثه في مره*
*>>لكل واحد صيحه ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

نتمى روحك جنة سعيدة . 
خاصة في هذا اليوم السعيد الميمون .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يعتدل ظهري من امس يألمني

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اتمنى الله يقضي حاجتي بحق اليوم الجمعة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يتغير موعد السفر لا استجن*  :sad2:

----------


## كبرياء

*[ إأن أعبث بدوآخلهم إأكثر ]*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى ربي يلين قلب اللي على بالي علي ويجي يخطبني على سنة الله ورسوله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ارى على كتفها طفلا حملته في احشائها

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى تضحك لي الدنيا ولو بالغلط

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يخف ألم ظهري ..بصراحه مو حزته ابداً  ,, ورانا سفر*

----------


## همسة ألم

*أتمنى أن الله يخفف نزيف الدم إلي في أخوي* 
*وأتمنى أن يروح جو التوتر والعصبيه*

----------


## علي pt

*أتمنى السعادة للجميع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الشفاء العاجل لي وللمؤمنييين جميع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحمدلله رب العالمين صرت احسن*

*اتمنى ربي ايسر لينا .. واستانس هناك خصوصاً ليلة الناصفه *

----------


## Hussain.T

أتمنى أن 

يجمع الله بيني وبينه مره أخرى 

على الخير

----------


## صمت الحزن

أتمنى 
أن ينقضي الي في بالي على خير 
دعواتكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى لها السعاده واسمع عنها خبر حلو اليوم بالذات

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى تضحك لي الدنيا عاجلا

----------


## كبرياء

*ينزآح كآبوس سبآتكم الصيفي ..!*

----------


## سما الآهات

أتمنى ان يتغير حالي هذا العام.."

----------


## كبرياء

*أتمنى إأنـآم ألحين ...* 
*شآآهدت فلم مرعب عوووووور بطني حتى ماقدرت أكمله* 
*يآآويل حآلي ليتني ماشآهدت*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ...
أمممم ,...أشوف شي من الا وعدوني به

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اني اكون اديت الواااااجب على اكمل وجه

----------


## كتكوتــه

*يسلموووو ع الموضوع الرائع*
*امنيتي الاولى ان الله يوفقني و يوفق جميع المؤمنين و المؤمنات اجمعينو ان الله يقضي جميع حوائجكم*
*و امنيتي الثانيه ان الله يسعدني مع من  اتمناه*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى افرح فرحه عمري مافرحت مثلها

----------


## •اميره بنظرتي•

*نـــــــــفسيي اسافر الى ايرآن*

----------


## ورد الأمل

الموضوع جميل يسلمووو عا الطرح :)

أمنيتي لهذا اليوم  ... حضور جميل في احتفالنا بميلاد الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه ..

تحياتي .. ورد الأمل :)

----------


## الفجر 110

إنا
.
.
نتمى رطباً جنياً سكريا

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى 
ان يجمع الله بيننا في اقرب وقت 
دعواتكم

----------


## غرام أحباب

أتمنى أناأسمع خبرحلوفي ليلة 
مولد الحجه(عج)

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى ان اليوم يكون وناااااااااااااااااااااسة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*مفاصلي تألمني*

*أتمنى يروح هالآلم*
*عشان أعرف أشآرك >> هوووع*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أتمنى أن يتحقق حلمي

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى وأرجو من الله أن ينظر لنا جميعا*
*بلطف عنايته بحق الحجة ابن الحسن عليه السلام ..*
*وأن يدخل على قلبي الضعيف الفرج والسرور*
*وان يبعد عني وعن المؤمنين كل هم وغم ..*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أتمنى له الخير .. و تتحقق كل أحلامه

أمنيتي أنا

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى....
.
.
.
. من الله غدا خاصةان ينظر للاطفال بعين رعايته ولطفه وان يتفضل بحفظهم واضفاء البهجةوالفرح والسرور على وجوههم النضرة ويرعى ابتساماتهم العذبة بحق عظمة وجلالة حبيبه المصطفى السيد الاكبر وحفيده المنتظر السيد الاصغر.

----------


## كبرياء

*[ أن  تهطل سمآء مشآعري .., بدفء يشتت القسوهـ ] ..!*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى تتحقق احلامي بحق الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه ومتباركين بالمولد نسالكم الدعاااء  
تحياتي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أتمنى أن أخدم أهل البيت عليهم السلام...
وأتمنى بحق الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف.
أطلاق الاسارى والمساجين المظلومين
وردهم الى اهلهم سالمين..
يارب

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أتمنى أن أرى نور الصغيرة قريباً
ويرجعون الى بلادهم سالمين

----------


## صمت الحزن

أتمنى بحق الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه
أن يتحقق جميع أحلامي وتنقضي الي في بالي على خير 
واني أجيب مجموع كويس 
يارب لاتخيبني

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى أن يعم السلام علينا جميعاً 

ونكحل انظارنا برؤية الامام الحجة "عجل الله فرجه الشريف"
عاجلا يا رب قولوا آمين..

----------


## همسة ألم

ياكثرت إمنياتي هاي الليلة 
أتمنى من الله العلي القدير 
أن يحقق أمنياتي وإمنيات المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## ABU A7MED

أتمنى ان يتنهى كل شى على خير

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى 
بصراحة الواحد يتحير شنو يتمنى فهالليلة 
الله يرزقنا ويرزق جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات خير الدنيا والاخرة 
واتمنى صديقاتي يرجعو بالسلامة وان الله يحقق اللي في بالي 
لو بتمنى بظل للصبح الله يحقق امانينا وامانيكم بحق هالليلة الفضيلة يارب
دعواتكم

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى تحقق امنياتي وامنيات اخوتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*امنيتي.... لهذا اليوم.... هيـــ....*



*قضاء حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق المهــديـ ابن الحسن*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يقضي حوائج المؤمنين جميغ 
بحق هالميلاد الطاهر

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي  تحقيق اللي في بالي عاجلا

----------


## سما الآهات

أتمنى أن  أجد أنوثتي وسط السراب.."

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى .... لو بكره 9 شهر رمضان المبارك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*امنيتي .... لهذا اليوم .... هيـــ*



*توصل غاليتي واهلها وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالسلامهـ*

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن أرى الناس على طبيعتها ..

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى اتمنى ان احيا بسلام ..

----------


## كبرياء

*أإمنيتي اليوم ....[ بين الأضلع محبوسه ..!*
*كذآ ..[ كبريآء ..~*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى كل الناس  تكون على نياتها

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى لو يروح عني هالهم

----------


## كبرياء

*[ إأتمـنى أن تخف سرعة نبضـآنه ..!*
*ذآك قلبي .. [ يحكني ] ..!*
*وربي يسستر ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى الان ان اغمض عيناي وافتحهما ,,واجد نفسي في البقيع عن قبر ام البنين(ع)...*


*ربي حقق مرادي ..واقضي حوائجنا بجآآه ام الاربعه *

----------


## عنيده

امنيتي هذا اليوم ان يتقبل جميع الاعمال من المؤمنين .. 

و ان يغفر الله لهم ..

مووفقين ياذن الله ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا رب ينتهي اليوووم على خير 
وبدووون تقصير

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي ان افرح فرح عمري مافرحته

----------


## عنيده

امنيتي دوام الصحه و العافيه الى الجميع ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم } 
  اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
مراحب 
[ اتمنى ] .. السعادة للجميع 

 تحياتي للجميع ..~

----------


## كبرياء

*[ .. يروح النوم مـآبي إأنـآم ] <~ كف*

----------


## المستحييل

*الراحه لليوم وكل يوم..!*

----------


## عنيده

امنيتي وصول اخي  بالسلامه ..

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اتمى من الله الفرج لصاحب العصر والزمان وفرجنا بفرجه ياكريم 
وان تتحقق امنياتي الموجودة في القلبي الصغير ولكن هي كبيرة 
اسأل الله التوبة والغفران بحق شهر العدنان
والصحةوالعافية إلى أغلى مافي الوجو وهي الام الحنون 
تاج راسي، وكل حساسي، وطيب انفاسي 
ان يمن الله عليها وعلى جميع المؤمنين بالصحة والشفاء 
ونسألكم الدعاء 0

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى أن أراه ....

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن أكون بخير...*
*والجميع يكونون بخير,,,*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ينتهي السؤال ويبدأ الجد

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى أن أجدك عندما احتاجك..~

----------


## نبض قلب

*أتمنى أن أجــد أكسجيني الذي أتنفسه ..~*

*فكأني بدأت أختنق ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى أن ارى الابتسامه داماً على شفتيك

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*اتمنى الفرح*

----------


## كبرياء

*إأمـنيتي الـكل بالمنتدى يتحركـ ..* 
*لأن جــآآري البحث عن مبدعين عـشـآن الأوسسمه ...}*

----------


## زهور الامل

اتمنى ان ربي يعافي جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى ربي ينتقم من ساجن اخويي

----------


## عنيده

امنيتي الراحه في الدنيا و الاخره

----------


## صمت الحزن

أتمنى أن أعيش مبسوط وسعيده

----------


## كبرياء

*[ بس سنه ورى ] ..* 
*إأتمنى ..!*

----------


## عنيده

امنيتي الراحه

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اسمع خبرحلووو اليوم من الحبايب

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*اتمنى الفرح والرحهـ*

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى ان 
يشافي الله مرضانا ومرضى جميع 
المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى اروح السوق

----------


## ارسم العشق

اتمنى رجوع الغالين لنا بصحه وعافيه

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*أتمنى أن يآتـي شهر رمضان بطرفة عيـن*

*] مشتآقـه للشهر الفضيـل [*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن تكون مجرد حساسيه لا شياءً أخر ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*امنيتي لهذا اليوم ....... هي*


*يرجع الغاليـــ بالسلامهـ ...(~ آ ~)*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

اتمنى الفرح

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى ان افقد ضالتي

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن ينجلي عني الهم بحق*
*صاحب هذا اليوم ..*

----------


## نورناصر

السلام عليكم 
انا أول رد لي في المنتدى 
امنيتي هي ان اكون ضيفه علكم خفيفة اظل :clap: 
 وثاني امنيه هي ربي يهدي اعيالي وتمن انهم يكبرون 
  ولكم اتحياتي أختكم ام حسن

----------


## كبرياء

*إأصحى من كآبوس ..!*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اتمنى .. }  

وصول غاليتي با السلامة واتطمن عليها قولو يا رب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اتمنى يجي عيد ميلادي بسرعه*

*عشان اشوف من الي يقدرني ويجيني...*

----------


## عنيده

_امنيتي_

_ هدايه للجميع_

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اشوووف البحر ابغى اشكي همو مي له بس ماعندي من يوديني للاسف

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى من الله أن يلهمني القوة*
*والصبر لمواجهة الحيااااة..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*امنيتي لهذا اليوم............. هي*





*ان يأتي ذاك الخبر الذي ننتظره بكل شوق*

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*اتمنى ان الله يكفيني كل ما اراد بي سو* 


الهي كفى بي عزا ان اكون لك عبدا وكفى بي فخرا ان تكون لي ربا انت كما احب فاجعلني كما تحب @

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي يتحقق اللي في  بالي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*الحمدلله الامنيه حقت اليوم الصباح تحققت*

*امنيتي لهذا اليوم .... هي*


*ان يجعل مولودنا من مواليد السعاده ويجعل قدمه قدم خير للجميع يارب العالمين*

----------


## سعوديهـ

امنيتي لهذا اليوم ان يظهر المهدي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

امنيتي في بالي .. 

منيات محققه جميعا..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آمنيتي..!* 

*يتحقق اللي ببآلي آو  رآح آموت من القهر تهي تهي >تستعد* *..!!*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*منظر خبيت.!!!!*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اتمنى ..  ان اسمع صوتها

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*امنيتي*





*يعطيني الله الي في باااااااااااااااااااالي* 




*ونسالكم الدعاء جميعاً*


*دمعه  مرة ما تسالي* 

*رجعت اني وما شفتك* 


* زين زعلانه عليك* 


*كل نوم ؟؟؟؟صيري من الناس وفتحي الجوال*

----------


## صمت الحزن

أمنيتي اني أكشف الي في بالي 
يارب

----------


## الفجر 110

في الحقيقة .. خرص ! ماعدت اتمنى شيء من احد  

الا من ربي

" الهي علمك بحالي يكفي عن سؤالي " .

----------


## Sweet Magic

ان اراها قريب  ..~

----------


## روعة الدنيا

الفرح وسعادة

----------


## ام الحلوين

اتمنى انه الله يحقق الي في بالي الحين ياكريم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ...~
مثل مآتمنيت قبل سنة ..~

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي افرح في القريب العاجل

----------


## همسة ألم

*امنيتي أن يعقل هالقلب* 
*ويترك حب الدنيا نهائيا*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى امنيه كل فتاه تتمناها

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اتمنى العمر كله يمر مع احباب قلبي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يرتاح بالي وانسى 
خلاص اتعبت

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى يتقبل صيام جميع المسلمين و المسلمات يا رب

----------


## أموله

ان ،، انسى ذآكـ المـآضي ~

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى الحصول على مرادي

----------


## كبرياء

أخلص إللي ببـآلي ..] !

----------


## ABU A7MED

اتمنى ان يجمعنى ربى انا واغلى والناس  :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى اطلع مكان حلوو ..

----------


## روعة الدنيا

الفرح

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اتواصل مع الغالين

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى أن احوز لو بأقل القليل على* اهتمامك* .. :sad2: ..

----------


## همسة ألم

*أتمنى لو جدتي أم عبد اللهـ موجوده* 
*بس خمس دقائق ...*
*اللهـ يرحمك* 
*وحشتينااااااا*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى الفرح بالقريب العاجل

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى التوفيق في الدنيا و الاخره

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى من الله تعالى ان يجعل شهر رمضاننا هذا العام افضل من اي عام سبق 
ان يوفقنا فيه كما قال الامام علي ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام : "أعينوني بورع و اجتهاد و عفّة و سداد"
وان يتمه علينا باحسن ما يحب يرضى انه سميع مجيب الدعاء.

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى اقول الي في بالي كله لليله حق غناتي ..وانام مرتاح بالي

----------


## كبرياء

[ أن يُشعرني بالثمـآلة .. شٌعورٌ إأفتقده ]

----------


## المستحييل

*ان يسقطني شوقي ارضا...,*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي ان الله يفك اسر اخوي المسجوون في القريب العاجل وينتقم من الظالم اللي كان السبب

----------


## عنيده

امنيتي تقبل الله صيامي ..

----------


## حكاية حب

أُمنيتي تقووم بنت عمي بالسلاآمه والله يعطيهاا العآافيه

----------


## شهد الأحزان

الله يهدي المؤمنين والمؤمنات 



ونسال الجميع الدعاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

كفى بي عذاااااااب

..اتمنى ان استيقظ من هذا الكابوس المزعج

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي التواصل بالغا لين كاااافي فراق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ترتاح نفسيتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آن آرى ظل آحدهمـ..!

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن يكون شهر خير علينا وعلى جميع المؤمنين
وأن يتقبل منا صيامنا وأعمالنا ..

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى ..~
ان يكون شهر خير وبركة ع الجميع وان يحقق الله احلامي واحلامكم بحقه ..~
وكل عام وانتو بخير احبائي ..}

----------


## روعة الدنيا

اتمنى الفرح

----------


## هكذا أنا

*أتِمَنى ..!
أن أعقِد صَفقِة بِينْ العَقِل والقَلم لأضُاجِع الوِرقْ وأمتطِيْ
صِهوة الحِبر.....لا أريُد هذهِ الصفَقة أن تتِم بشَهود ..
كِيْ لاتِكون الأدله مُزورة فــ \ــأنا لا أثِق ألا بأنا ...
لذلِك قررت أن أقُيم تلك الصفقه بدعوه سريه
لايعلمها أحد ..!




*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى اني اصير فراشة

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اسافر بعد العيد قولو ان شالله  دعواتكم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آن آعرف مصيري..]

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان ادخل  الجنه ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن يتحقق حلمي
قريبا جداااً...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان امي اتصير زينة 
وسلامتها من الرض

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى من كل قلبي ما يطلع هالشهر الفضيل الا وحوائجنا وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى اصادق الفرح ..

----------


## الفجر 110

الله اكبر 
اتمنى أن ينظر لي ربي نظرة رحيمة  
في شهرنا هذا المعظم , شهر رمضان العظيم 
نظرة تصل بي الى مقام التوحيد المطلق والوحدة فلا ارى عندها أحداً سواه 
بحق محمد وال محمد الطاهرين وبحق حرمة هذا الشهر الكريم  
أني الان في أمس الحاجة اليها يا رب

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى الرحمه مو من الناس من الرحيم ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يشافي امي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آتمنى ألقى اللي آدور عليه..]  آآخ يآقلبي

----------


## كبرياء

×_× أنـآم من قلب

----------


## جنۉن من ﺳـڱۉن

أإتمنـ‘ــى ـآأإ أن لآأإرآهـ‘ـمـ  أإبـ‘ـدأإ ..!

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اتمنى اتزوج هالسنه

----------


## Sweet Magic

اتمنى  } ان ترجع ......... با السلامه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان ارى ذاك الهلال يسطع من بعيد

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى قرب الاحبه مني .._

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى اكون رايقه وشاقه الحلق دوم مو يوم :bigsmile:

----------


## حكايا الشموع

اتمنى اشوف نظارتي لان ضايعه من الصباح اهئ اهئ

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى ان يروح عني همومي لو يوم واااحد 
اتمنى نفوس البشر تصير نقيه بيضاء

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي خروج اخوووي من السجن عاجلا دعواتكم

----------


## كبرياء

[ الأخضضرر ]  :bleh: 
<~ المعنى في قلب كبريآء هاهاهاي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آممم 
أقضي جزئيتي لليوم

----------


## جنۉن من ﺳـڱۉن

أإمـ‘ـنيتـ‘ـي ..! ‘
أإن أإقـ‘ـِتل اسِـ‘ـتفهـأإمـ‘ـأإتي لـ‘ـيعـ‘ـم أإلـ‘ـوضـو‘ـح ,,!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي  ان اخرج من سفرة ام البنين الليلة وحاجتي مقضية بإذن الله

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اني افرح في القريب العاجل

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى تستمر النفسيه الهادئه .._

----------


## كبرياء

...[ يحسسسون ع دمهم شوي ., ترى السسآلفه مصخت ومـآودي أإنفجر ]

----------


## أموله

اتمنى ..~

!!,, 

.. ان اقتل تلك التي تلبس قناع الحنان

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يااااااااارب حقق امنيتي بحق باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اذا فيه صلاح ربي يقدمه

----------


## عنيده

امنيتي الهدايه للجميع

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى تروح عني الضيقه

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أكوووون بخير ..
وأرتاااح..
وأتمنى أن يكون الجميع بخير..

----------


## كبرياء

إأكون شخص وآضـح عند حد ...!
وش ذآ الدنيآ ..

----------


## أموله

امنيتي دآخل القلب موجوده

----------


## ورده محمديه

امنيتي [هي] وما زالت [هي] الى ان تتحقق...
دعواتكمـــ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي هي ...
ربي حقق مرادي بحق باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع...
وان شاءالله ربي يعطيني الاشاره الثانيه لقبول الدعاء....~~~

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

أوعـدني..! ولكــــن......!  
آتمنى فقط

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان تسير الأمور على خير

----------


## حساسه بزياده

كلامي لأعضاء الشبكه
أتمنى أن تسامحوني إن كنت أخطئت في حقكم
بقصد أو من دون قصد
ولاتعتبروا ردودي دردشه بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## عنيده

امنيتي ان اعيش بسلام ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

هو..!

----------


## بنت نصر الله

اتمنى تدووم المحبه بينا !!!

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى الدوم الراحه عندي ..

----------


## جنۉن من ﺳـڱۉن

أإتمنـ‘ـى أإن يرسـ‘ـم الجـ‘ـنون لي ـآ عشقـآأإ أإطــ‘ـآأإردهـ كالسـ‘ـرآأإب ..! }

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنيتي هي ...
ربي حقق مرادي بحق باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع...
وان شاءالله ربي يعطيني الاشاره الثالثه والاخيره
 لقبول الدعاء....~~~

----------


## صغير النورس

I wish ,,
to do my fast right way
and do not lose it

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يخف الزكام تاعبني

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى ربي يوفقني الى خدمة الامام الحسن (عليه السلام) ...واجهز الا في باللي بكرهـ على خير

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى ان تعــــــــــــــود تلك الايام...

----------


## هكذا أنا

أتِمنَى .!
أن تُخالجِنيْ الرِغبَة إلِى شِيء يَسِتحقْ لـ تثُيِر
فِيّ حُب الحِيَاه مِنْ جَدِيَد ..!
..
فمُوتْ الرِغبَة يَعنِيْ تِوقُف الِنبضْ هِاوياً ..
/

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى الله يسهل اللي في بالي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان يسووا موعدي قريب

----------


## ورده محمديه

ربي وفقني لأكمل ما بدأته ..
روحي لك الفداء امامي يا كريم اهل البيت

----------


## وردة وعتاب

الله ينتقم من الظالم

----------


## فنون الليل

اللهم صلي ع محمد وال محمد 
اتمنى من الله العلي القدير
ان يبعد عني كيد الاعداء ويرد كيدهم في نحورهم
امين يارب العالمين
وامنيتي الثانيه ان يرزقني الله بنت صالحه
وامنيتي الثالثه اطلب من الله ان يوفقك
ومشكوووووووووره ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي هالمستشفى اتخلص اوراقي سريع ...خلاص زهقت

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يمنى على أمي الغالية بالشفاء والصحة 
وأن يحقق أمانيها الموجودة في قلبها الحنون بحق أم الحنون وهي أم البنين باب الحوائج
ويتقبل الله أعمالنا وغفران ذنوبنا وعتق رقابنا عن النار بحق وفضل الشهر الفضيل ياكريم--

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يااااارب بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل 

وبحق هذا اليوم انتقم لي ممن كسره خاطري :closedeyes:

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي ان الله يحقق اللي في بالي وينتقم من ظالمي وظالم اخوتي

----------


## فجر الليالي

معرفة فارس احلامي وشريك حياتي

----------


## الفجر 110

اللهم فك اسر المسلمين  
خصوصاً اسرانا المنسيين 
والله ضاقت صدورنا يا رب متى الفرج

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى ومن كل قلبي ربي يفرج عن (اخوة) أختنا وردة عتاب ويفك اسرهم..

 بجاه المعذب بقعرالسجون..ان شاء الله وجميع المؤمنين يارب العالمين

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تسلمي خيتو ورده محمديه على الدعاء.. طلع واحد من اخوتي والثاني ان شالله السبت الجاي بيطلع لأن الشرطي المناوب مو موجود القهر 


وامنيتي اليوم ان يجي يوم السبت بسرعه مشتاقه اشوف اخويي

----------


## علي pt

الحمد لله على سلامة أخيك أختي وردة وعتاب
وقرة عيونكم
وان شاء الله يطلع الثاني قريب وتكتمل فرحتكم ،،

والله يفرج عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق هذا الشهر العظيم

----------


## وردة وعتاب

الله يسلمك  علي يعطيك العافيه وامنيتي الايام تمشي بسرعه

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان اسافر في العيد ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى لك عمرا مديدا في عناية المولى
وأهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## كبرياء

[ إأن يهبط المنطـآد ]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الليله اتعدي على خير

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان تكشف هذه الغمة عن هذية الامة بحظوره وعجل لنافي ظهور ياكريم
وقبول الاعمال عند الله 
ونتوفق لخدمة اهل بيت العصمة والطهارة 
وتحقق امنياتي الموجودة في قلب الحزيني 
بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل وتسهل لناكل عسير يكون يسير ياكريم--

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى أن يأتي الشتاء بسرعة ...

----------


## كبرياء

.. [ تتحسن رجولي أبي أطلع بكره أهئ ] ..

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي ان اللي في بالي يتحقق

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنىا ألااقي 3 مسجات الليله ضرورييين

----------


## مجنون قلبك

اتمنى الليلة   الحق على خبز التاوه  اللي حق ورده محمديه  

وبعد اتمنى تكون ليله سعيده ومباركه  على جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آتمنى آلليله يصير اللي ببآلي وأعوض ونآستي ع النآصفه اللي رآحت علي ومآكنت هنآ  :no: 

آممممم آمنتيتي الثآنيه مآتنقآل وهـ  :in_love:  <طرآقآأإأت  :nuts:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان تعم الأفراح والخيرات ببركات الأمام الحسن كريم أهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

أتمنى أن يتحقق مضمون الحلم..

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى السعاده والفرح بالليله متباركين بالمولد نسألكم الدعاااء

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى اني كنت في كفني ولا شفت ٌلي شفته ...بصراحة راحت هيبتها 
اتمنى ان تتعدل نفسيتي ...
واتمنى ان إلي في بالي  يصير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آن آموووت..!!

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى ان الله ينتقم من ظالمي وظالم اخوووي

----------


## ليش رحت عني

..اتمنى الاقي مسج  الليلة وانام على احلى كلمة ..

----------


## أموله

الله ينتقم منهـآ // ~!!

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى الخير وتوفيق الجميع... 
تمنى من كل قلبي لكي يا ورده وعتاب رجوع اخوك ليكم باسرع وقت ممكن.. 
ويطمنى قلبك عليه وتقر عين امك فيه .. احساسه بهذا الاحساس

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن تنقشع الغيمة السوداء
التي حلت علي

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تسلمي خيتو عالدعاااء اتمنى الفرج لاخوووي  في القريب العاجل

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى خلاص السجناء من سجونهم 
وأتمنى من الله زيارة كربلاء في 
هذه الليالي العظيمة ...

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي ماعندي غير فك اسر اخويي والمساجين المظلومين بدون سبب دعواتكم وحسبي الله عالظالم

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان ازور الامام علي عليه السلام في الدنيا و ان يرزقني ربي في الاخره شفاعته ..

----------


## علي pt

امنيتي هي :::
رد كل غائب ومفقود الى اهله
وفك أسر المسجونين

وشفاء جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

واتمنى ايضا ،،
أن لا أبقى هكذا ..

 ،، نسألكم الدعاء ،،

----------


## أموله

الله يقضي حوآئجكم نشآلله 

امنيتي 

ان القآ مناي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يوفقنا جميع لأحياء ليالي القدر 
وونيل الأرزاق 
والله يرد كل غائب لوطنه واهله

----------


## شواطئ شوق

منيتي أن يعجل فرج صاحب العصروالزمان 
ويفرج عن جميع المؤمنين يارب العالمين 
بحق شهيد المحراب أمير المؤمنين 
والله يوفقنا لخدمة الاطهار 
ويكتبنا من زوار الحسين في عامنا هذا وفي كل عام 
ياكريم يارحمن وغفران الذنوب وقبول الاعمال بحق 
خير العمل الكرار حيدر-

----------


## المميزة

أتمنى ان يرزقني الله زيارة ابا الحسن ع في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخرة
وان يجمعني الله مع من احب

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شفاء عمي من مرضه ويرجع مثل قبل واحسن  :sad2:

----------


## حلاالكون

قضاء الحوائج للمؤمنين

----------


## وردة وعتاب

قضاء حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات بفضل هذه الليله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شفاء امي

----------


## روعة الدنيا

السعاده

----------


## ملكه القلوب

راااااااااااحة البال

----------


## أسرار الليل

يدووم الله الرآحــه ..
وتجي الليله ليلة القدر بالسسسسسرعه ..
واروح المسجد اللي هي الحسينيه اللي بنكون فيها الحريم اللي جنب بيتنــآ ..< قصه حياتها 
^
^
 :kaseh:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يوفق لينا جميع
ونحصل امانينا ببركات هالليلة

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اتمنى أن التقي بهم ..._

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى من ربي ان يعطيني مرادي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يارب بحق لليله القدر
اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات...

----------


## المميزة

اتمنى ان يقضي الله حوائج المحتاجين بحق ليلة القدر =)
{.. دعواتكم احبتي ..~

----------


## كبرياء

...{ أن أٌهدئ جرحآ يصرخ بدوآخلي ..

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*[ أن يرجع لي ~ ماخسرته بالـأمس ..*



*×*



**



*×*

----------


## نسمة ليل

اتمني من الله تغير حالي وحال كل مؤمنة ومؤمن ويسر امورنا بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان تعدي الليلة بسلام

----------


## همسة ألم

أنا بعد 
اتمنى تعدي الليلة بسلام ..

----------


## بنت نصر الله

اتمنى يصير ألي في بالي  :amuse:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ان التقي بمن أحب فلقد طال الأنتظار

----------


## Malamh Cute

صبآح الورد ،

آمم ودي ’آسويي شي مجنون بس ودي آكون آعقل شوي  :suspicious:  ..

+

ودي آعرف ولو بس خبر  :amuse:  ..

يعطيكم الف عآإفيه ،

تحيآتي

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى السعاده والحظ الحلووو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
 :sad2: ولد اختي  سيد علي يصير زين بحق هذا اليوم وبحق الشهر الفضيل...

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى يجيني نوم عدل متواصل .. انهلكت من السهر

----------


## Malamh Cute

آروح البحر وآلحين ..  :huh:

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتزوج اللي على بالي اذا كان فيه خير لي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

رؤية الظل..~!! 
يآآهـ آشتقت إليه ولجنونه

----------


## كبرياء

..[ لآ تجينآ يالدرآسه .!

----------


## عباسيه

أتمنى ان يسامحني ربي

----------


## في الانتظار

امنيتي لهذا اليوم 
اشوف حنين الامل 
وقول لها اشتقت لك وايد

----------


## Malamh Cute

بس الشي اللي في بآإلي يصير بس صع‘ـبه ومستحيل تصير  :suspicious:  ..

----------


## همسة ألم

أني مارحت المطار البارحة

----------


## روعة الدنيا

امنيت يامر الوقت بسرعه وارجع الى جنوني وحركتي المعتاده

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان اعيش بسلام ..

----------


## كبرياء

..{ أضيـع ومـآ أرجـع أدل ..!

----------


## Malamh Cute

لو يخف الصدآإع شويآإت بس  :suspicious:  ..

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اتمنى اكون من عتاق رقبتي ورقبة والدي واخواني واخواتي 
وجميع شيعة علي من النار 
وقبول الاعمال وغفران الذنوب 
وانكتب من السعداء ولايس من الاشقياء
بحق وفضل الصلاة على محمد وال محمد0

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اتعدي الليلة على خير

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى انها تفهم ...
واتمنى انه الاسبوع مايمر إلا واني هناااااك  :rolleyes:

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى لحظة فرح تغشي عني الحزن قليلا..

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اسمع خبر مفرح قريبا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الله يسهل الأمور للجميع ...ما ابي انغث

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى اسافر باجازة العيد ..>>في المشمش :sad2:

----------


## Malamh Cute

ودي آسويي شي آإكشن وحمآإس وونآإسه ومجنون بس وشو مآإدري  :nuts:  ..

----------


## ملكه القلوب

اني اخلص أموري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى تتسهل امور الجميع 
وتنخطب ديك الي في بالي
بأسرع وقت

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امنــــيتي...

ان يكون الحلم حقيقه...

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى أكون بخير ..
واتمنى مايكون شي خطير :sad2:

----------


## Malamh Cute

ودي اتأإكد من الشك إللي في بآلي  :huh:  ،

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى يجيني النوم واقوم انخمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اتكلمني الحين 
طولت ...واجد

----------


## وردة وعتاب

متى تتحقق الأحلام؟؟

----------


## روعة الدنيا

اتمنى الي 

في بالي 

يتحقق

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي يطلع اخوي من السجن وحسبي الله على كان  السبب في سجنه

----------


## أعشق أمي

الله يحقق أمنيتي وأمنية جميع الناس

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى من كل قلبيييي أن اخو وردة عتاب يطلع من السجن 
إن شاء الله ياربي ماجي العيد إلا هو عندهم 
واتمنى يطلع كل مسجون مظلوم ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

امنيتي نفس امنيتهم ..الله يفرج عن أخو وردة عتاب في القريب العاجل ياكريم وتقر عينهم برجوعه بالسلامه ان شاء الله

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

كنت داخله افكر وش بتمنى اليوم
بس صارت امنيتي مثل امنيتكم
الله يفرج عنه
وعن باقي المظاليم بالسجون
تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى يخف ألالمــــــــ..

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تسلمو اخواني على الدعاااء لأخوي والمساجين وامنيتي ماعندي غير طلب من ربي العباد 


يخرج اخووي والمساجين المظلومين من السجن وحسبي الله على الظالم 


وتحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يفرج عن اخو وردة بأسرع وقت

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى....
ان انزع قلبي واقدفه بعيداَ عني

----------


## Malamh Cute

آمم عفر عندي حيويه ونشآإط وونآإسه وفرفشه بس آإمبى آطلع  :nuts:  ..

----------


## علي pt

اللهم أدخل السرور على شيعة ومحبين محمد وآل محمد في كل مكان ..
اللهم فك أسرانا وأسارى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وشافي اللهم المرضى
ووفق طلبة العلم
واحفظ علماء الدين العاملين
واحفظ مقدساتنا يارب العالمين ..

----------


## شعاع القديح

أللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
 أولاً أتنمنى أن يعجل الله  الفرج بظهور القائم المنتظر سلام الله عليه
 ثانياً أتمنى أن تتحقق أمنيات  كل من كتب أمنياته على هذة الصفحة القيمة
ثالثاً أتمنى الشفاء لجميع المرضى 
رابعاً أتمنى أن يعايد الجميع بخير وصحة وسلام
 خامساً أتمنى التوفيق للمشرفين والمشرفات والقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع
   وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي اوصل للبحر بكره مشـــتاقه مع ان في الاحلام هه

----------


## كبرياء

..[ أن لآ أخسر ]..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى....

يجي اليوم الي اشوفك فيه عروس وافرح فيك واشوف عيالك ينورون البيت... :in_love:

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي تكميل نص ديني مع من احب

----------


## همس الصمت

أمنيتي
أن يرى من أقصده ماكتبت له من كلمات
حتى يبدأ يشعر بما جناه قلبه في حقي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الي اتمناه يصير وبس

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى يصير الجو حلووو ونطلع البر وحشني

----------


## همس الصمت

اتمنى تهدأ الامور الي بينا
ويعدي كل شي على خير
ونستقر مع بعض ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى...

الله يهدي الجميع بحق محمد وآله

----------


## بنوته آخر زمن

أولا اتمنى  : ان يعجل الفرج بظهور القائم المنتظر سلاام الله عليه ..

ثانيا أتمنى : الشفاء لجميع المرضى .. 

ثالثا اتمنى  : ان انجح .. 

وكل عام وانتم بخير .. عساكم من عواده ..  :bigsmile:

----------


## دموع الماضي

أتمنى أن يهدي الله الجميع 
وأتمنى أن يعافي جميع المرضى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى راحة بال امي

----------


## الفجر 110

نفس امنيتي رقم 1223

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أنه اليوم يتكرر 
مره ونآآسة :]

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى بس اخوووي يجيه الفرج من رب العباد

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااام الحين ..

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

اتمنى ان يحقق الي في بالي

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى أن تعود بي الايام]معهم[ ولو بعضة دقائق.. :sad2:

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن تعود تلك الحظات 
لأخبره بـ [كل عام وانت طيب]
بس أبغى أشووف إبتسامته ليــ

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

اتمنى ان ترجع اياامي التي فقدتها

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى...
بكره اشوف قمري:)

----------


## نبراس،،،

اتمنى ان اعييش بعيدا عنهم 
لانهم  ما زاالوا يجتهدوون في اذيتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى اصييير بكره احسن من الطيحه..عشان نروح لبعض الناس لايزعلو علينا بعد*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى

الي في قلبي تنخطب عشان ... :clap:  :ongue:  :wavetowel2:

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن أراهم..*

----------


## أعشق أمي

اتمنى ان يتحقق الي في بالي 
واسمع خبر حلووو يعدل نفسيتي

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى هالفتره تعدي على خير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*حمآإس إن شآإء الله هآلمره يكمل الشسمه وبش :d ..*

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنىا بووكره أرووح [ بشآير ] and [ سنتر بوينت ]

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى* 

*...............*

*!!*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اتمناه يرجع..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اخذ عالجو

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي يتحقق اللي في بالي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ان انمحي من على سطح الارض ..*

----------


## همسة ألم

*اتمنى أنها تفهم شعوري تجاها* 
*وتحس فيني شوي ..*

----------


## أعشق أمي

*اتمنى اشوف نصفي الاخر*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> *اتمناه يرجع..*



*ثاني يوم تحققت* 
*اول مره يتحقق لي شي* 

*...*
*واليوم اتمنى*
*تعدي الاربع الايام الجايه على خير*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن أكون بخير,,*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اتمنى غفران الدنوب ورضى الرحمن 
وتحقيق الامنيات التي موجودة في القلب التعبان 
اللهم حقق مافي بالي بحق وفضل الصلاة على محمدوال محمد-

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يكتب لنا السعاده بحق ابو فاضل سلام الله عليه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن تعود المياه لمجاريها..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى ان اسافر مع من احب

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى يطلع اخوووي بسرعه من السجن وحشني مووووت

----------


## نجمه السماء

مشكوووووووووووره أختي ورده محمديهـ على موضوعك الحلو .....يستحق الوقوف عليه ولكـ مني أجمل تحيه وسلااام..... :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أتمنى اصعد فوق جبل عالي عالي عالي مررررررررررررررررررررررررة

واصرخ بأعلى صوت آآآآآه

ويسمعون صرختي ويحسون بمدى معاناتي

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى اني آرتاااح 
اتمنى انه الهموم تروح عني 
ماابغى اصيح يكفنييي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
ان يحقق الله مافيه قلبي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اتمنى اتشافا >> مريضه

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى ربي يوفق بيني وبين اللي في بالي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*أتمنى ..* 
*................*  
*آآهـ يآكثر الأمنيآت اللي يجون كذآ*

----------


## أم حموده

أمنيته لهل يوم ياربي الله يحميلي ولادي والدهن
ويشفيلي ايدي :sad2:  لانه جد تعباني 
منها
وربنا يحمي جميع أمة محمد وبنصرهن أمين 
وشكرا على الموضوع الحلوو

----------


## نبراس فاطمي

اتمنى اني اكمل دراسات عليا

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمم آقعد بدري :d*

----------


## همسة ألم

*تطول الإجازة*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*أرتآح نفسياً ومآيطولون الأجآزه لأن مآبي عمري يخلص وأنأآآ  بآلبيت جآلسسه آآهـ يآقلبي بآقي لي 12 سنه*

* الله المعييييييييين*

----------


## ريم منهل

أتمنى الشفاء لوالدتي 
أتمى أن ينتهي الحصار الجائر المفروض على أهلنا في غزة
أتمنى أن ينقرض الفقر و الجهل و الاحتلال و القتل و الاستهتار بالقيم والمبادئ
أتمنى أن يعم السلام والرخاء والحرية والحياة الكريمة والأخلاق
وشكراً

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع ..*

----------


## ABU A7MED

مممممممممممممم

اتمنى الله يسعدها ويوفقها :)

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى ان الله يسعدني ويوفقني بحياتي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أتمنى الشفاء لوالدتي 
يا رب بحق محمد وآل محمد فرج عن والدتي كل هم وغم ومرض

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي ان ربي يعجل الفرج لأخووي من السجن

----------


## حلاالكون

اتمنى قضاء الحوائج

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى

اكون بعيده عن الدنيا واهلها

----------


## وردة وعتاب

الله يكفي الشر من العقارب

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن تعود تلك الأيام*
*ولو ليوم واحد..*
*سأشتاق إليهم كثيرا ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*معآنقة .. السمآء  >.>*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن تقضى حوائجنا وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين ..بجاهـ سيدة ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء <عليها السلام>*

----------


## همس الصمت

أتمنى ان يطمئن قلبي
على كل من احبهم
وألقى الفرح يرتسم على محياهم
بحق السادة الاطهار ..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

امنيتي
يصفا بالي وتركيزي
لشي واحد
فقط

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان تقضى حوائجهم
وحوائج المؤمنين

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اتمنى من الله العلي العظيم ان يعجل فرج صاحب العصر والزمان وفرجنابفرجه ياكريم
وان يشافي كل مرض ويفك كل اسير ويسعد كل عازب وعازبة ويسهل امور المسلمين يارب العالمين
ويوسع في ارزاقهم ويوفقنا لخدمة بيت العصمة والطهارة بحق الحجة وانصارة

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى ان يجي قريب خبر خروج اخووي من السجن بحق محمد واله محمد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن أجد ذالك القلب ..*

----------


## أعشق أمي

اتمنى
ان تقضى حوائج امي ويحفظها ربي لينا 
 وتقضى حوائج جميع المؤمنين المؤمنات

----------


## ABU A7MED

تمشى الحياة شوية

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى من كل قلبي آخو ورده وعتآب ينفك آسررره قرييب كلمح آلبصر*  
*وآتمنى ألآقي اللي آبيه ونفسيتهم مآتتغير آووف تعبت *

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يارب تقبل مني
 فان عفوت فخير راحم ، وإن عذبت فغير ظالم

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*أتمنى مافي دوآمـ بكرة ~>> بالـأحلـآمـ طبعآ .. : [*

----------


## كبرياء

..[ أتمنى موآدي مآتجيب الهم هالترم ]..

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى الفرج لأخووي من السجن

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن تكون أيها العزيز بخير*
*في وسط تناهيد الليل المظلم ..*

----------


## روح الحزن

عندي أكثر من أمنية
1ـ أتمنى ما  أشوف كلمة يسلمو
2ـ أتمنى الدوام  يتأجل بعد 30 أسبوع

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى أن المس السماء بيدي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن اعرف شعوري اتجاههم..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن تتحقق أمنيتي من أجلي*
*ومن أجل والداي ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*أنآمـ ولـآ أصحى ~>> تعبآآنــة*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

أتمنى أن ينسكب الحلم ..
 و يشرق في سماء الواقع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*يروووح هآلخووف الزآيــد،، مع أن مستحيل *

----------


## النور الالهي

اتمنى ان الله اياخذ حقي من اللي ظلموني

----------


## كبرياء

..[ ألمك يالسحـآب ..!!

----------


## أعشق أمي

اتمنى 
 ان ارى القلب الذي يضمي

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أجلس على البحر وأنعم بصوت الموج*
*وأتنفس الهواء العليل ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى ان يأتي الشتاء بسرعة  
كي التحف فروتي في ذلك المكان الواسع 
وسكونه الغريب العجيب 
واقف كي ادع الهواء يلفح خدي الايمن ليحمر 
وتدمع عيني مطراً أبيض

----------


## جنۉن من ﺳـڱۉن

*.. أإتمنى أإن أإلـ‘ـمح هدوء الآجوآء ..* 
*وأن أبتعد عـمـن أإكرهه ..!*

----------


## همسة ألم

*أتمنى الصحه والسلامة لأخي صانع الخبز ..*
*واأتمنى خروج أخووو وردة عتاب ...*
*وأتمنى أن يدوم يومي بالطاقات << يعني بالفرح*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ربي ارحمني...

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تسلمو على الدعااء لأخووي وامنيتي الفرج متى؟!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أتمنى أن اعرف صدقهم من كذبهمـ.,.*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن لا اتمنى ..*

----------


## همسة ألم

*اتمنى اني ماكنت موجوده في الحيااااااه*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى تدور الدنيا على الظا لم بأسرع وقت

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يخف الزكام ..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*أتمنى يجي الشتآ بأسرع وقت ..!* 

*عشآن تجي رآحة البـآل بعده*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

أتمنى تتحقق كل امنياتي أو وحدة منها

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن يتحقق الحلم في هذه الأيام..*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

أتمنى ان اليوم يكون أفضل من أمس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تجي عيني بعينه وبس

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى اشوف وحده

----------


## أعشق أمي

اتمنى
 ان تعود المياة الى مجاريها

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اتمنى يبتعدوا عنا ويتركونا بحالنا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أخلصهـ... وارتاحــــــــــــــ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آتمنى..!
تتعدل النفسيه ولـو شوي ويجيني النووم ولآ شكلي بوآصل كآلعآده =(

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن اللتقي بهمـ في الحلمـ عوضاً عن جفائهمـ بالواقعــ..*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى تتحقق امنياتي

----------


## جنۉن من ﺳـڱۉن

أإتمنى ـآ أرتآأإح

----------


## أعشق أمي

اتمنى 
ان اراك بجانبي  :worried:

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى التقي بهم في حياااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يهديني وياها ونرجع مثل قبل واحسن

----------


## ابو طارق

*اليوم سوف اقوم بتجربة للسير  على قدمي* 

*لمسافة تزيد عن 100  متر  وارجوا ان اوفق* 

*وتكون التجربة  ممتازة  حتى اطمئن بأن العلاج* 

*قد اخذ مفاعيله في جسدي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## دموع الماضي

أتمنى ان يغلقوا المدارس ويعطونا إجازة الى محرم .. >> أمنية مستحيلة..

بس يا رب يسكروها محنا ناقصين ننعدي من الطالبات والمعلمات.. ؛__؛

----------


## الزمن قاسي عليي

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم

أتمنى أن الله يعطيني اني اروح الجح هذه 
السنة 
ولا تحرومني من دعائكم
في ظهر الغيب
ولا راح أنساكم من الدعاء   :walla:

----------


## همسة ألم

*اتمنى من البابا يعدي ١٠٠ ويزيد بعد 
واتمنى  ان الله يوفقني واقدر اوصل الهديه لها 
احبها من قلب مع اني ماقعدت معاها قعده عدله ...
و أتمنى ليها لخير وكما جاها الدور يجي أختي ...*

----------


## كبرياء

أتمنى أرتآآح ويعدي هالكم يوم على خير ..!

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

أتمنى كل واحد ووحده بالمنتدى كتب في هذا الموضوع امنيه تتحقق امنيته بحق الامام الحجة(عج)

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*أتمنى آموووووت قبل مآيجي يوووم اللي آشوفك فيه .........*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى التوفيق للحبايب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى...

الفــرج القريب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى الفكهـ منهمــــ ...>>ياثقل طينتهمـ*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اتمنى اصيح عشان تخف الغصة اللي بحلقي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
:
:
:
أتمنى أن أغير من روتيني اليومي المعتاد

----------


## أسطورة حب

أتمنى أعيش في كوكب آخر
غير كوكب الارض ولا أرجع ابدا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن لايخيب احساسي هذه المرهـ اتجاههمـ*

*واتمنى الفرج القريب من رب العالمين..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يهدينا وترجع الأمور طيبة

----------


## شواطئ شوق

الله يحقق امنيات جميع المؤمنين بحق سيد الكونين والغريب الحسين 
تمنى تعجيل فرج صاحب العصروالزمان وان اوفق في خدمة الجحة 
وان اكون خطيبة منبر حسيني موفقة بحق هذا اليوم وهويوم الدعاء 
كل من دخل نسأله الدعاء للي بالموفقيه ياكريم وتحقيق امنياتي الموجودة في القلب الصغير -

----------


## الزمن قاسي عليي

أمنيتي اليوم  نصيحتي توصل لمن أحب

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى تتحقق كل امانيكم 
واتمنى يكون الي داخل بطن امي بنت

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اللي في بالي يحسو بي

----------


## أعشق أمي

اتمنى ...

ان تتحقق امنيات جميييييع الاعضاء
وان يقضي حوائجنا دنيا واخرى

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

كم امنيه تحققت من يوم انفتحت فيه هذي الصفحة ؟؟؟؟؟
اتمنى تجاوبوني

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن تكن واقع لا حلماً عابر..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى يروح هآلخووف الزآيد .. وآلآقي اللي آبيه اليوم* 
*آووف قدآمي مشوآر طويييل* 

*الله يوفق الجميع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن لا يطول انتظاري لهمـــ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ينولد مع عيد ميلادي سعادتي 

واستقراري 
والليله اتمناها مميزة في حياتي

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى تتحقق امنيتي

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان تستقر اوضاعي ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آخلص اللي علي اليوم  وآرتآح..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى السعاده وتوفيق والنجاح والفلاح والمستقبل الباهر الى حبايب قلبي والى جميع المومنين والمومنات

----------


## حلاالكون

اتمنى قضاء الحوائج

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن تمضي الليله في طرفة عين ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

يخف الصدآإع ..{ :)

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اسمع خبر حلوووقريب

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى اتعدي وتمشي هالايام على خيرررر ياااارب

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اتمنى يتحقق اللي ببالي  يــــآآآربـ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
قضاء جميع الحوائج للجميع
بحق الحوراء زينب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن اللتقي بهمـ الان الان الان...*

----------


## ABU A7MED

اتمنى أن تنحل المشكلة ع خيييير 

يا رب 

يارب 

يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى تدوم فرحتي بعيد ميلادي اليوم
وانروح البحرين ونستانس

----------


## أموله

أتمنى ان ارآآآآآآآآآهـآ :"~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اتمنى السعادهــــــــ الآبديه وراحة البــالـــــــــــــــ]..

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان امي تصير اووكيه لانها مريضه :(


اتمنى ان عفاف تجي البحرين ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمم آتمنى ينتبهو للشسمه ..!!*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يذكروني*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اتمـــــــــــنى آلقى اللي آريـــــــــــــــــــــــــدهـ
آدعوا ليَ :sad2:  :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نفس امنيت شذاوي*

----------


## ABU A7MED

أتمني أن تتوقف الحياة ,, وينتهي كل شئ 

فلم أعد أحتمل  :no:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحنا البحرين 
 وبين شفايفي بالفم المليان ابي اصرخ واقول 
عنيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد  ه

اليوم  امنيتي احظى باتصال ورسالة مسن والا شي منها .......

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..

اتمنى ان تتحقق جميع امنياتكم بحق محمد وال محمد 

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي افتك من العقرب اللي معي بالبيت عاجلا

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يجي الويكـ انـــد بسرعهــ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
الفرج للجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنياتي يصعب بوحها* 
*اتمنى.*
* واتمـــــــــــنى..*
* واتمـــــــــــــــــــــــنى...*
*ربي حقق أمنياتي وأمنيات الجميع بحق كريمـ أهل البيت [ع]*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى مآيطول غيآبه*

----------


## حلاالكون

*اتمنى يروح الزكام*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*يجيني اللحين..! آشتقت لك*

----------


## أموله

اتمنى ،، يقضي اليوم بسرعههههه

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان اصير اووكيه لاني مريضه :(

موفقين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يكونو قد الوعد!~*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
امي تصير احسن ماتسوي العمليهـ :no:  :closedeyes:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى

ياااااااااارب ريح قلبي وقلوب احبتي...

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى التقي بمن احب في القريب العاجل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*وتحقق آحد آمنيآتي..! ومآزلت آتمنآهآ من جديد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الفرج لأم دموعه

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنى بعض الناآس ماآيزعلوو مني ^

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى التقي بمن احب في القريب العاجل 
اتمنى السلامه لام دموووعه

----------


## عنيده

اني اكووون يم اللي دايم في بالي  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  (ربعي ) <<<<فديتهم والله انه

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى السعاده والاستقرار بالحياة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن تقضى حوائج الجميع بحق صاحب المذهب الجعفري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أفتقدتُ تواجدهم اليومــــ اتمنى أن يكونو بالف خير ..*

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى الي في بالي يصير تمام في تمام 
يآآرب 
واتمنى الله يوفقني ويوفق الجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى انها ما تتهور

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى اشوف كل بنات منتدى الناصره في الدوخله 
اتمنى التقي بمن احب في القريـــــــــــــــــــــــب العــــــــــــــــــاجل

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يمر اليوم بسعاده ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
امي تقوم باالسلامه وترجع لينا زي قبل واحسن

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى يتحاكم اخوووي وبسرعه ينفك اسره وحسبي الله على الظالم

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يمر اليوم بسعاااده و بخير ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الشفاء لأم دموعه 
وترد لهم سالمه غانمه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى الفرج لاخو ورده وعتاب 
واتمنى السلامه لام دموووعه 
واتمنى تتحقق جميع الامنيات 
المكتوبه في ده الموضوع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*..آمنيه مــآ [..سـتحقق..] قريـب..!*

----------


## بنـت الجود

أتمنى أن أراها فقد وحشتني ..........................

----------


## ABU A7MED

أتمني ان ينتهي كل شئ على خير ...

أتمني ذلك .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى آرتــــــــــــــــــــاح ،،،*
*وآتمنى الشفاء والسلامه لأم دمووعه ،،،*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..

اتمنى ان تتحقق جميع امنياتكم بحق محمد وال محمد 

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## my angel

اتمنى اغيب بكره من المدرسه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتنمى آلآقي آورآقي اللي ضآعت* 
*بس آستآهل من آهمآلي  الزآيد*

----------


## التائهه

امنيتي هي
1 - ان يشافي والدي و والدتي وطول العمر لهما 
2 - ان يرزق كل شاب وشابه كل ليتمنوه في حياتهم
3 - ان يحقق امنيتي التي اتمناها طول حياتي (فدعي الي)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيات محققهـ للجميع أن شاء الله*  
*اتمنى أن اللتقي بهمــــ ..>>اكرهـ ساعات الانتظار*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ان  انام واصحى  ويكون العلاج الذي  تناولته  قد  افادني*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان انام و اصحى و تبقى النفسيه تمااام ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يارب وقفت على بابك
وحوائجي وحوائج احبتي بين يدي
فلاتردني خائبه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اتمنى معلمة الكيمياء تغيب ..!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيتي لازالت هي..وعندي أمل كبير بتتحقق بعد ساعتين*

----------


## فرح

اتمنى التوفيق لجمييييع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى تلتقي العواين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* آتمنى آشوف اللي وحشوني موووت*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*الله يصبرني والله  ..*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اخوووي ينحكم ويطلع في نفس اليووم

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*اتمنى ربي يحقق اللي في بالي*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*كنت أتمنى لو شفتهم اليوم >>>طماعة*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى اسمع خبر حليووو الليلة 
واتمنى ان اوفق بين الدوااام وعملي الجديد :)
دعوااااااتكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يعتدل الوضع

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى انقل من هذي المدرسه المعفنه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آصير جريـئه ويوآفقو بعض النآس ع الطلب الي بقوله بعدين* 
*والله يستجيب دعوآت آمي*

----------


## أموله

*اتمنى ,,~!!*
*ان الله يخليها لي ولايحرمني منها*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي يتحقق اللي في بالي

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اتمنى مايجي الليل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى آروح له واعطيه كف يعدل المزآج *

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى تطلع نتيجة اللي سويته الليلة عدل *_^

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى

يارب بحق فاطمة المعصومه
تكون عمليه امي نجحت...

----------


## علي pt

*امنياتي ،،*
*بالشفاء العاجل لأم أختنا دمعة طفلة يتيمة*
*وجميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*


*وأن يقضي الله حوائجنا*
*وحوائج المحتاجين ،،*

*بغربة أبي عبد الله الحسين ع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن يقبلو اعتذاري ..*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم صل على محمدوال محمدوعجل فرجهم ياكريم--
اتمنى تعجيل الفرج لصاحب العصروالزمان 
وأن اتوفق في حياتي العلمية والعملية 
وتسهيل كل عسير الله يجعله يسير بحق وفضل الصلاة على محمدوال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان نسمع اخبار حلوة عن ام دموعه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وحشوني بالقوهـ..اتمنى اشوفهمـ الحين*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*تحققت تلك الأمنيه ولكن ..!* 
*..[بقي شي آن لم يتحقق سأصيب بآلهلآك ]..*

----------


## كبرياء

[ أن أكون أنـآ ] .!

----------


## ABU A7MED

المفروض فيه كثير أمنيات وبالذات اليوم ..

لكن بيكفي أمنية وحدة ,, أن تكون بخير وبس

 :sad2:

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اتمنى يتعدل الوضع

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
ربي يعطي امي العافيه وترجع
زي قبل واحسن

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
قضاء حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق محمد وآل محمد 
و
بحق فاطمة المعصومة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الله يرفع حظهن جميع

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*رآحة البآل ^^*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى الاستقرارفي الحيااة

----------


## صمت السنين

أتمنى الغااااااااالين على قلبي مايزعلون مني
لأني ماكنت اقصد ازعلهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الليله اتكون ليلتي حلوه 
واتعدي الحفله بخير وسلامه
والله يبارك  اليهم و الينا جميع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اتمنى يجي يوم السسبت بطرفة عين,.! تعبت آنتظر مع أن مآمشت إلآ سآعتين !!* 

*آآآه يآقلبي بس*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى يجي اخر شهر انجليزي بسرعه

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن يتحقق ذلك الحلم ..*
*وأراهم في أرض الواقع  ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انسى همي ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امنيتي محجوبه الى بعد حين ...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الهي 
طرقت بابك يازينب وقدمت بين يدي
المشفعة لديك سيدة النساء فاطمة 
لاترديني خائبه بحق امك الزهراء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان تقضى حوائج المحتاجين 
يا رب يا كريم

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى أن أرى القمر بدراً منوراً 
حتى لو من على الأرض  
على الاقل لو أرى ضوءه  
أو أحس بوجوده حولي

----------


## همسة ألم

*أتمنى أنها تسامحني ..*
*ماتوقعت أني مااقدر أوصلها ليها*
*اتحسر لما اشوفها محطوطه في غرفتي* 
*كان مفروض تكون في غرفتها* 
*بس .........*
*واتمنى أني أخلص إلي علي اليوم*
*وافتك ويوم الجمعه يكون راحه لي ...*

----------


## كبرياء

[ سر ] ..
بس خـآطري تحقق ..!!

----------


## الزمن قاسي عليي

أتمن ان الله يحقق اللى في بالي
عاجل ياكريم

هاااااااااااه دعوائكم أخواتي
 الحائرة في دنياها    :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:

----------


## أم حموده

ربناا يفرجهاا عليه وعلى الجميع أمين

----------


## ليلاس

أتمنى أن أتكيف مع المدرسة الجديدة ..

----------


## كبرياء

[ يطير النوم !

----------


## هانية وداعية

اتمنى عيش الحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااة بحرية بعيدا عن الكتمااااااااااااااان

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي يجي الثلاثاء بسرعه لان بيحاكمو اخوووي

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اتمنى نخلص

----------


## ABU A7MED

لا اعرف ماذا أتمني فلا مجال لتحقيق الامنيات  :sad2:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياربي لاتخيب املي بحق فجر هذه الجمعيه المباركه..*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

ياااااااااااارب يصير اللي في خاطري بهدؤ وسلام هالمرة وبددون مشاكل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
قضاء حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق اليوم وصاحب اليوم الامام المهدي ابن الحسن
عليه السلام وبحق الامام علي ابن موسى

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيتي ...*
*أن تكن لي جنحان لُاحلق في سمائهمـ الــــ....لأكن في المقدمه دوماً وابداً*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آموووووووووت

----------


## my angel

الصـــبر
الله يصبر جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات ويقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم 
بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى اسمع خبر يفرحني ’مثل امس*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

يارب قرب الشي وانا خايفة ابي اتطمن بس

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أتمنى افرفش شويات ,وتروح الضيقه عني..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آتمنى تتحقق الآمنيه إلآ في بآلي وخلآص ..!*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى استانس بدراستي الجديده

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
يصير الي في بالي بسرعه
بحق محمد وآله

----------


## سنترعيد

امنيتي ان يعم الامن في البلاد الاسلامية خصوصا في البلدان العتبات المقدسة هذا للجميع واما امنيتي انا يغير ان اموت على الولاية وفي صلاتي وفي السجود في احدى المراقد المقدسة وهذه امنيتي من زمان الصغر الى الان يا رب استجب دعوتي

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اتمنى من الله ان استسقي علوم اهل بيت العصمة وان كون كاتبة ممتازة بحق محمدوال محمد 
واتوفق في خدمتهم يالله -

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يتحقق الا في باللي ..في مولد الامام الرضا (ع)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى تقبل الهديه 
ويبان تأثيرها بسرعه

----------


## ابو طارق

*دوام الصحة والعافية* 

*لمنتسبي  شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*يصير اللي آبيه آآهـ يآهم تعبت  .. وآيدي تشفى،،*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

تمنى اشوف غناتي الليله

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن أشفى من ماألم بي من المرض ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى الشفاء العاجل لجميع المرضى  
والحمد لله على السلامة أخت نسيم ماتشوفي شر انشاء الله

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى ان ربي يفرج عن اخووي كافي سجن تعبنا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
اللهم فك قيد اخ ودره وعتاب وقيد كل 
 اسير بحق اسير كربلاءزين العابدين 
وسيدالساجدين علي ابن الحسين يـــــــــارب العالمين

----------


## شواطئ شوق

تعجيل الفرج لصاحب العصر وفرجنابفرجه 
وتثبية على ولاية امير النحل 
وتسهيل كل عسير وشفاء كل مريض بحق مريض كربلاء زين العابدين 
واتوفق في خدمة اهل بيت العصمة والطهارة ياكريم--

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*(أن يكن واقع لا حلماً عابر)*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* اصير تمآآآآآآآآآم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى لو بالغلط يتم تسجيل دخولهمـــ...>>وحشوني موووووووت*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قصة الخاتم ....تمشي على على خير

----------


## ابو طارق

*ان يرد كيد اليهود* 

*وينصر اخواننا المدافعين عن* 

*المسجد الاقصى*

----------


## بو كوثر

اتمنى اصيرن قلب وهو اعلى طرفه ورد
 ويم بابه ماني كذب  نوبات اروحن  وارد
 اللي هواهم صبح لي في كل زماني ورد
 وابنخلة المستحى يلقاني صار تمر
  اللي علي صدق وكت الصبح  من تمر
  واقول يا صاحبي انته التا مر  تمر
  ليش انته كلك ورد وانت اللي صار ورد

----------


## كبرياء

*[ أن يقف جنونهم عند حده .! ]*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أتمنى أن تسمـــو نفسي ويرتاح قلبي*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى التوفيق والصلاح من رب العالمين* 
*لي ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات .*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
تحقيق امنيتي بحق الامام علي ابن موسى
 عليه السلام

----------


## ABU A7MED

اتمنى تكوون بخير :)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ....*
*أن تتحق امنيات الجميع وأمنيتي معكم بحق أم البنين عليها السلام*

----------


## اعجوبة القدر

اتمنى ومن كل كل قلبي 
 ان ينزاح الهم واعيش براحه ولو شوي 

يسلمو عالموضوع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمني ربي يصبرني على هجرهمـــــ!!!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تمنى مسح مافي ذاكرتي من احزان ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
من الامام علي عليه السلام 
مايرجعني ذليله او خائبه بحق الحسن والحسين

----------


## الفجر 110

وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى
.... ان تكون بخيـــــر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى راحة البال ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يـــــــــــارب جعله مولاي اميـــــــر المؤمنين
وسيله في قضاء حوائجي وحقه عليك لااا تردني خائبه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى شفاء ام صاحبتي 
والله يردها سالمه

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنىا بوكرة أسئلة الرياآضيات و الآدب تكون سهله 
و أتمنىا درجتي في الكيميااء و الفقه تكوو ون حلووه علىا قد تعبي ...
و أتمنىا اناآم بدري لأني مُرهقه اليووو  
و أتمنىا لصديقتي شي جميل خلاآل هالشهر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن اجد ضالتي ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آتمنى آعرف الشخص ومن بآب المزح وإلآ طآيحه الميآنه وإلآ وشو ..!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن اكن عند حسن ظن الجميع ..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن تكون للسعادةنصيب لقلبي*
*هذه المرة بحق غريب طوس عليه السلام .*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن يجمعني الله بكم عاجلاً غير اجل بحق غريب الغرباء وثامن الائمه النجباء (ع)*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*الوقت يمشي بشويييش..! مو عآرفه شسوي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى يرجع الزمن للوراء 
لتلك الايام ...

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب بحق من مولده الليله

يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآلله

فرج همي وكربتي

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اللهي بحق مولد الامام الرضا ماتجي السنه الجايه الا وانا زايرته في غربته

----------


## وردة وعتاب

يااارب بحق مولد امامي الليله ان الله يفك اسر اخووي من السجن وحسبي الله على الظالم 



ويحقق اللي في بالي

----------


## همسة ألم

*يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب* 
*تدوم هالفرحه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قضاء الحوائــــــــج بحق علي ابن موسى عليه السلام

----------


## كبرياء

*[ يـآ تجي وتخلصني ..! يـآتطس للـآبد ]*

----------


## الفجر 110

اذكريني في صلاة الليل  
وفي دعاءه وعند رؤية الخاتم  
حين بسط الكفين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

تمنى ان تصفا النفوس بحق غريب طوووس عليه السلام

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اتمنى تعجيل الفرج لصاحب العصروالزمان وفرجنابفرجه ياكريم 
اتمنى من الله بحق ضامن الجنة ان يغير الله سوء حالي وحال جميع المؤمنين إالى احسن حال بحق العزيز الجبار
وتحققي امنياتي الموجودة في قلبي من خير الدنياوالاخرة

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

الله اقض حاجة مولاي صاحب العصر والزمان 
اليوم الجمعة فرج همه واقض حاجتة وحوائجنا يا الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اسمع خبر حلو عن ام صاحبتي 
بحق الأمام الرضا عليه السلام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الفرج الى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق صاحب هذا اليوم الشريف

----------


## أموله

اتمنى 

ان الله يحقق امنيآتكم جميع

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أن يتوقف الزمن من هالحظه ...؟؟

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى احس ان الدنياا حلوووه في اي يوم

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*اتمنى ان اليوم يصير الخميس وبكرة الجمعه !!*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أتمنى أن تفرج لي وللجميع ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ازور الامام الرضا(ع)..واتمنى اروح الحج بعد ..الخ* 
*<<...يامكثر امنياتي اليوم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى الي في بالي مايكون صحيح
الله يســـــــتر يارب :mad:

----------


## كبرياء

*[ بلـآ ضيقه  <~ أتمنى ذلك ]*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيات محققه للجميع و لي بحق محمد وآل محمد ..*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اخوووي يطلع من الحبس في القريب العاجل 
بحق محمد واله محمد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يمر يومي بهدوء ...>وبذون تعكييييير مزاج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن تضحك لي الحياه ...>قابله حتى لو ابتسامه ..هع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يحدد مكان الجلطه بمكان معقول 
وتجري العملية بسهوله
واتردي يا ام محمد بالسلامة

----------


## دفء القلب

أخيتي كبرياء أن امنيتك لامست مشاعري

فهي من فيض ما بنفسي وماعلى لساني ذكره

يقضي الله جميع امنياتك وامانيك

دمتي بود

----------


## صمت السنين

أتمنى لجميع المرضى الشفاء العاجل بحق محمد وآل محمد
يارب فرج كربي وكرب كل مؤمن ومؤمنه

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي يطلع اخوووي من الحبس ويتحقق اللي في بالي

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

أنا داخلة الصفحة ابي اكتب امنيتي 
لكن من شفت أمانيكم هونت
أتمنى تتحقق أمانيكم

----------


## صمت السنين

أمنيتي أن احب نفسي 
ظلمتك يانفسي فسامحيني

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أتمنى أن اتجرد من احاسيي ومشاعري الثائره..رحماك ربي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*الله يصبرني  ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى انام الحين واصحى نشيطه ..

----------


## تعود الذكريات

تخطي الصعاب وتجاوز المحن بصبر 

وانتظار الآتي المفرح

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن تقضى حاجتي بحق باب الحوائج عبد الله الرضيع (ع)*

----------


## ABU A7MED

أتمنى أشوفها بس  :walla:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يمسح على صاحبتي وخواتها بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون التلفون الجديد فال خير علي .. 

و يكفيني من شره . .

----------


## ABU A7MED

نفس أمنية امبارح  :sad2:

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اشتري لي جوال اصدار نوكيا 5800

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيتي الفرج العاجل بجق طفل الحسين (ع)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي ان اكون قوية لأكون السند لصديقتي في محنتها

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى النسياااااااااااااان ..

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى اشووفها بكره ويصير بينا حوار...
واتمنى اني افهم إلي صاير .......

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى اعيش طعم السعااده

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى الهدايه .. من رباً كريم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تعجيل الفرج ..*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

*أتمنى أن أكون بخير و سعيد جدا ً و ألتقي بصديقي\*
*و أتمنى و أتمنى الكثير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يمسح على اليتامى بالصبر

----------


## حلاالكون

يتحقق حلم العمرررررر

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان ارى من احب

----------


## أموله

*امنيآت محققه !!*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

يظهر الحق والظالم ياخذ جزاه

----------


## صمت الحزن

أتمنى أن أرى صاحبتي

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى أن يعود اللقاء مثل الاول

 مع هذا الولي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

تمنى انسى .....

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى يطلع اخووي من السجن تعبت نفسيتي من محاتاته بالسجن

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى الفرج العاجل الى اخو وردة عتاب ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يوصلني شي يطمني عليهم ...>>اعصابي فلتت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تكون عندي قوة تحمل اكثثثثثثثثثثر واكثثثثثثثثثر واكثثثثثثثثثثر !!*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اول تمنياتي تعجيل الفرج لصاحب العصر وفرجنابفرجه 
تمنى من الله العلي العظيم أن يرزقني حج بيت الله الحرام في عامي هذا وفي كل عام بحق هذا اليوم 
وتسهيل اموري المتعسرة وتحقيق امنياتي ياكريم

----------


## وحشتيني

أن يتحقق مرادي

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى التقي بمن احب في القريب العاجل

----------


## ليلاس

.... النجااااااااح !!!

----------


## أعشق أمي

اتمنى 
ان استقر تعبت من....... :worried:

----------


## اتعبني فراقك

امنيتي 
ان اتفاهم مع صديقتي 
مشكووووره على الموضوع

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى الاستقرار في الحياة

----------


## بو كوثر

السلام عليكم احبابي وابناتي وابنائي

     البارحه مرينه النا صره كنا رايحين زواج في سنابس

    مع الفرقة   وتمنيت ان أشوف أحد اتعرف عليه 

      ويطلع صدفه من اصدقاء الحف هنا  ولاكن ليس 

   كل ما نتمناه يصير ابصراحه بلدكم جميل في الليل 

   دخلنه المجمع ما قريت اسمه  واتشيطنوا الشباب 

     وتمنيت في تلك الدقائق فعلا ان تكون صدفه خير 

      من مليون ميعاد    لكم احبابي مودتي الدائمه


      خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
          بو كوثر

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

أشتري لابتوب جديد

----------


## بو كوثر

كم رقم احسابش احطلش افلوس

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

مشكور اخوي عندي فلوس وعندي لابتوب 
ماقصرت والله
بس حب التغيير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ..الله يصبرني على فراقهم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي اخفف عنه 

راح ادور سياره بعد شوي واروح

----------


## ليلاس

الشفاء

----------


## صمت الحزن

تمنى يتحقق الي في بالي

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي اكمل نص ديني قريب هع هع بعنس الظاهر

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى ..انسى انسى  :angry:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الله يصلح حالها 
ويهدينا الله جميع

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون حالي جذي كل يوم ..

----------


## عاشقة العسكري

_اتمنى انها تحس فيني وترحم حاالي وتقوولي ويش فيها علي..._

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي يطلع اخويي من السجن وعلى طول يتحقق اللي في بالي

----------


## حكاية حب

أتمنىا يتنزل الأصدار بسرعه لأنوو مليت و أني شآبكه بالأصدار القديم 
ووو [ أتمنىا محد يدق عليي ههه خلاآل هالساآعات بس

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

أتمنى يرجع بسرعه
سالم
وبدون مضاعفات

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى ان الدكتور يبشرني ان عيوني اوووكيه .._

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*..|[يـــرووح هآلمـلل ]|..*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

امنيتي الله يسهل درب اللي في بالي

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان افرفش اليوم و اغير جوء و اطلع ..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى ان اكون قريبه من ناس! ....

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طال غيابهم !!!*
*اتمنى انهم بألف خيييييييييييييييييير ..*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى الحياة تبشرني بخير قريب

----------


## رنيم الحب

أتمنى أن أحــــــــــــلق بعيدآآ كالطائر بدون قيود

----------


## ليلاس

10/ 10

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى يكون هلاسبوع اجااازه ..

----------


## جنۉن من ﺳـڱۉن

أن يكون الآمل بقربي دآئمـآ ..

----------


## ABU A7MED

انها تشفي وتتعافي من المرض  :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يمسح عليها بالصحة والسلامه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الفرج العاجل للجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قضاء الحوائج للجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## أعشق أمي

اتمنى 
ان اطلع اغير جوو 
وتطرق بابي السعادة

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى يرووح الصدــآآع*

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى ان تخلص الامتحانات ع خير .._

----------


## أموله

**

*آتمنى يرجع ـو لنـآ بأسرع وقت*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى الشفاء العاجل للمرضى المنظورين 
وقضاء جميع حوائجهم بحق ليلة الجمعه العظيمه

----------


## همسة ألم

*اتمنى 
ان الله يرد كل غريب إلى أهله 
واتمى ان الله يقويه ويعطيه الصحه والعافيه*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اتمنى الخبر اللي ابيه يوصل حق اللي ابيهم وتنحل مشكلتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الفرج ياصاحب الفرج

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى تكون جمعه مباركه علينا وعليكم .._

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى اشوفهم في القريب العاجل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى آخلص بسرعه مآبقى وقت ..!*

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى ان تفوز  البحرين و تتاهل الى كاس العالم .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الله يبارك ليهم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى يصير اللي في بـآآلي وـآآرتـآآآآآح*  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى النت يعقل وما ينقطع*

----------


## سرى

هذه الامنيه اتمناها يوميا
ان يعجل الله فرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تمنيت ماصآر ولآشي وإلآ إني كرهت هآلشي بسببك :) ..!!*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الله يهدي الجميع بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## أعشق أمي

اتمنى 
ان تقضى حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آتمنى يخف الشسمه مضيق خلقي شكله ..!*

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى أرووووح إلى كربلاء

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى اني اكمل ثياب العيد و اغراض العيد ..:(

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى أن كل شخص كتب بحروفه أمنية أن تتحقق ...*

----------


## مضراوي

اتمنى ...][
تقضى حوائجنا وحوائجكم

----------


## همس الصمت

اتمنى الله يحقق امنيتي
بحق الحوراء زينب
واقفه على باب الله وباب السيده زينب
لتشفع لي في تحقيق مرادي ...

----------


## بنت نصر الله

*اتمنى أنــها ترجع بالسـلآمــه  ...*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

* اتمنى ماتنزل دمعتي اليوم ..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى الله يحقق كل أمانيكم ..~ 
وحوائجكم مقضية بحق محمد وآل محمد

واتمنى اسمع البشاااره الحلوووه الليله ياااارب *_^
دعواتكم

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى ان امتحان الاحد يكون سهــــل .._

_موفقين .._

----------


## روعة الدنيا

اتمنى الهم يزول 

اتمنى اسافر :(

----------


## بنت نصر الله

أتمنى يصير ألي في بـآلي ..!

----------


## سحابة نور

اتمنى ان القى أكسجين حياتي
هي تلك التي غفت يداها على رأسي

اتمنى ترجع بالسلامة

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى يرجعو المنتدى مثل الاول

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن أراهم ويكونون بألف خير ..

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى لو يرجع بي الزمان سنة واحدة , حتى لو في الاحلام  
أنني افتقد تلك الذكريات الجميلة التى زُرعت في نفسي فأحيتها 
نظرةٌ واحدة ربما تكفي .!

----------


## همس الصمت

اتمنى تتحقق امنيتي 
بحق صاحب العصر والزمان
روحي لتراب مقدمة الفذاء ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

[color="rgb(105, 105, 105)"]*آتمنى .. 

ـآآآآآسـآآآآآآآآآآآفــــــــر الســنه وآرووح ـآآآيرـآآآآآآآآآن  واالله والله مـــــلـآآآآآآآآآآآآنه << الظآهر تـ ح ـلم !* [/color]

----------


## عنيده

_اتمني ان يكون بكره الامتحاان سهلــ .._

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ليت ماكان في التقويم هذا اليوم ولاكنت

----------


## ŹęẽҚộǾ

*مشكورة خيوة ع الطرح
اتمنى من كل قلبي
شسمة داك ان
ان
ان
ان
ان المستوى يكون كويس
ومشكورة مرة ثانية
تحياتي*

----------


## مضراوي

امنيتي ..~ 
ان الله يحقق اللي في بالي ..~
تحياتو..~

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

ابي اشوفهم لو نظرة!!!.,.,.,.,, :sad2:

----------


## همس الصمت

اتمنى الله يريح بالي و قلبي
.
.
رحمــتك يارب ..

----------


## مضراوي

تمنى اني مااطفش 
وارتااااااح

----------


## روعة الدنيا

اتمنى الفرح

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى دعواااااااااتكم

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*العفو والمغفرة من ربٍ رحيم 
هذا ماأتمناه..*

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى 
ان تكون معي في العيد  :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*نرمي دواخلنا بخير وسلام
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آتمنى آروح الدوخله =( << آذآ الله كتب

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

[color="rgb(65, 105, 225)"]أتمنى أن تستقر نفسيتي ..[/color]

----------


## ليلاس

أتمنى يمر هل الأسبوع على خيييير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى اطمن اكثررر

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قضاء حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق الامام علــــــــي

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى شفاء مرضانا ومرض المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بحق أمير المؤمنين ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اتمنى يتحقق حلمي ..واتمنى تتحقق امنيات الجميع ...
بحق المولى امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام ..والليلة العظيمة المباركة ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يـــــــــــارب بحق الامام علي*
*اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنــات*
*يـــــــارب ياكريـم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يـــــــــــارب بحق قطرات المطر*
*اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنــات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يفرج عن الطفلة السيدة فاطمة واتقر عين اهلها فيها

----------


## رنيم الحب

أتمنى زيارة قبر جدي رســول الله (ص) 
فأمـــــي متوجهة لزيارته مع أختي 
وداخلتني الحسرة بنفسي 
لكني لاأستطيع الذهاب لظروف في البيت 
فأتمنى قريبآآ أن تكتب لي الزيارة

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى الشفاء لوالدي وجميع  مرضى المؤمنين 
والمؤمنات يارب العالمين بحق عليل كربلاء عليه السلام ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اتمنى التقي بهم قريباً فقلبي يتوق لرؤياهم

----------


## ABU A7MED

كثرت امنياتى وزادت كثير   اتمنى ان تتحقق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان اسمع خبر حلو عنها

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*أتمنى الفــــــرج الى جدتي وجميع مرضى المؤمنين 
والمؤمنات يـــــــــــــــــــارب العالمين*
*بحق هذه الليله ليله الجمعة...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يفرج عن جده دمعة طفلة يتيمة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اتمنى الله يفرج عن جميع المرضى بحق عليل كربلاء ..

واتمنى .. ان ألتقي بهم قريباً*

----------


## Taka

*::

 ـآتمنىْ يصيرْ الليْ فيْ  بـآآليْ ؤـآآرتـآآحْ

 ::*

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى أن تكونوا بالف خير أيها المؤمنون

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*أتمنى يقبلوني في الجامعة يارب*
*أدعوا لي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اتمنى يغير الله الحال إلى أحسن ....

واتمنى لكم تحقيق الآماني..... :embarrest:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يرد وجه فطومه مثل  قبل 
و احسن
يا رب تمسح عليها بالشفاء العاجل

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى زياره الحسين في العشره او الاربعين .._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اتمنى الكل يكون بخير وسعاده*
*بحق محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن تتحقق أمنياتي وتكون
سنة جديدة خير وبركة لي وللجميع ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

آممم آتمنى اشوف النآسآت مره آشتقت ليهم ولجنونهم =p

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اتمنى يتحقق اللي في بالي...

----------


## عنيده

*كل عام و انتم بخير ..* 

*اتمنى ان يعود ع الجميع بخير و سلامه ..* 

*موفقين ..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى الشفاء لوالدتي وجميع مرضى المؤمنين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمم آتمنى مااشرب الدوآء عفر*

----------


## مضراوي

اتمنى ان يتعافى كل المرضى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اروح المسجد واكون خادنة لأبي عبد الله الحسين

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى ان تتغير بعض اموور تم فعلها في تلك السنه ..._

_و يصبح الجميع .._

_مواليا الى الحسين .._

_موفقين .._

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ان ابقى صامده كما انا*

----------


## عنيده

*اتمنى ان اتمسك في ايام العشر في خدمه الحين و اهل بيته ..* 

*جعلنا الله مثابين ع العمل الطااهر ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان اراهن في مآتم ابي عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن تكن بخير ...*

----------


## عنيده

*اتمنى اعيش كباقي البشر ..*

----------


## مضراوي

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى انو امي تولد بسرعه
وتكون سالمه من كل شر 
 مأجورين 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## مضراوي

الله ينصرنا على ....

----------


## عنيده

*اتمنى خروج المهدي و ملاقاته و نصرته ..* 

*يالله عجل الفرج ..*

----------


## عنيده

*اتمنى ان تحقق احلامي كلها اليوم ..* 

*فهو عيد ميلادي ..*

----------


## عنيده

*اتمنى ان يكون صباح جميل ع الجميع ..* 

*موفقين ..*

----------


## سر المحبه

مشكوووووورين 

بس والله امنياتي كثيره بس اللي احب انها تتحقق بسرعه هي
رؤيه ابو الفضل العباس في المنام 
ادعوا لي

----------


## عنيده

*اتمنى ان ينصرني الله ع اعدائي ..* 

*و اعداء الشيعه ..*

----------


## عنيده

*اتمنى تعجيل الفرج يا ابو صاالح ..* 

*العجل العجل ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى اعرف وش سر نظراتهم اللي !!!!!

واتمنى تنتهي هالعشره على خير ..وافتك من هالـــ.......!!

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى تنتهي هالسنه ع خير.. 

يا خير و المعلمات ذابحيني .. :((

----------


## ليلاس

يجي بكرا بأسرع وقت .

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مليون آمنيه عندي ،، لكن آمممم إن شآء الله بكره يكون يوم قميل وآحبه ويخف الشسمه بدأ ينرفزني*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ربي يحقق امنيآت الجمييييع ...*
*ويحقق اللي في بالي ,, لان مو بس آمنيه عندي ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى  اعيش الفرحه حتى لو وهمــ ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

مساء الياسمين  

اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير

----------


## nezar80

أمنيتي هي 
 أن تتحقق أمنيتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمنيتي ،،،]*
*يتسهل آمري وآمركمــ في تحقيق الآمنياآت........*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى بحق هذه الجمعه المباركه ان تقضى حوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين يارب العالمين 

واتمنى بعد يتحنن قلب الا في باللي ....*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان اسافر ..

حتى اغير النفسيه ..

----------


## الفجر 110

ونحن في الغربة الصعبة  
أتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية والتوفيق 
يا شبيه حسن ... دعائي لك بكل خير 
الله يرعاك ويحفظك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمنيتي ،،،]*
*الفرج يااااااارب ..فقد ضاق صدري ..*
*وآلم بي حالي..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان تقبل زيارتي الى النبي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ياارب شاافي جميع المرضى بحق مريض كربلاء ..*
*اتمنى تكون بإحسن حال ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياااااااااااااااااارب
 بحق محمد وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين عليهم السلام
فرج عن جدتي وخالتي وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## ليلاس

*أمنيتي أن أحصل في الإختباااار على درجة كاااااملة.. ~*

*دعواااااتكمـ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى زيارة العقيلة زينب في الآربعين ...*
*ادعو لي .......*

----------


## أموله

!!... 

يأإرب 

حقق امنيأإتكمـ. .!!

أتمنى تروح حالة هالكئآبه فيني !

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الله يفرج عنش ياامي السيده وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق فاطمة الزهراء وفاطمة ام البنين

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى يكون جدول الامتحان منصف بحق الطلاب . ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اتمنى رحمة الله..

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى الله يوفقني في الإختبااااااااااااااااااار ..!!*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان  تروح هالضيقه الا عندي ..

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى تمضي هل الأيااام على خيييييييير ...!~|*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى الله يعوضني خيير..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان تمضى الايام بسرعه  ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى الفرج القريب..

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون بكره الامتحاان سهل و اجيب درجات كويسه ..

----------


## ليلاس

*أُمْنٍيًتِي سِرْ فيٍ دًآخِلٍي ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان اجيب درجات كوويسه ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى لو رسالة ترد فيني الروح*

----------


## مضراوي

اتمنى ,,
ان يتحقق مافي بالي ..
..<~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى الاطمئناان*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آتمنى الله ينتقم من الظـآلمين  :noworry: 

والله يوفقني في كل خطوه آخطيهـآآ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن يكون تأويل ذالك الحلم خير ...* 
 :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى التوفيييق من الله جل جلاله ...*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون النجاح حليفي ..

----------


## ليلاس

*أن أحقق النجاااااح ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى كرم العطايآا*
*قطره من فيض كرم الامام الحسن عليه السلام ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يخلصون الامتحانات ع خير ..

----------


## ليلاس

* أتمنى ......*


*تمضي أياااااام الإختبارات بخييير و عااافية ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح* 
*وكل من له آمنيه ربي يحققها له بجاه الحسن بن علي عليه السلام..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن تحمل الأيام القادمة البشارة لي وللجميع..

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون فاينل اليوم سهل و حلوو ..

----------


## fatemah

آتمنىآ .,(l)
آلتوفيق من آلله .,
وآن تعبنآإ آليوم مآيروح بلـآإش .,(ll1) :amuse:  :sad2:

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى .. من الله أن ينتقم من ظلمها ..*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اتمنى الوضع يهدأ متأزم حييييييل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

..|[ ـآصير آحسن شوي وتنفتح نفسيـتي للكتـآب .!

----------


## ع ون

امنيتي ابوي يطلق مرت ابوي ويطرت بنتنتها

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى اسمع صوتها تحن وتتصل ...*

----------


## مضراوي

اتمنى ..
ان يوفق الله الجميع ..
بالاختبارات ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ان تفتح ابواب السماء لإستقبال دعواتنا وقضاء حوائجنا في الدنيا والاخره بحق محمد وعتره الطاهرهـ*

----------


## ليلاس

أتمنى تنفتح نفسي للمذاااكرة ...

----------


## احلام ضائعه

اتمنى ان اكون من ضمن الزائرين الى ضريحك الطاهر سيدي 
يااباعبدلله الحسين .

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان تترفع معنوياتي شووي ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

اتمنى ان انسى الكثيرا من الذكريات

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن اعيش بعالم بعييييييد عن سمائهم الــ....*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى التوفيق للجميع خصوصاً من سألني الدعاء

----------


## ليلاس

*أن أبتسم ..!*

----------


## fatemah

آتمنىآ .,
ركوب منطآإد ..! :bigsmile:  :weird:

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يخف علي التعب شوووي ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

،ـآآآتمنـى .. 

اضحك ولـوو مـره من ـالقلب ..!

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان الله يوفق الجميع ..

----------


## ليلاس

* أتمنى .. أكون معها ..*

----------


## بلوره

*]امنيتي* 
*ان نعرف مفهوم الحب وان نعترف ان الحب هو الحياه*  
*وان يملاء الحب قلوب استملكها الاسا والاحزان والدموع*  
*50*]

----------


## بلوره

*
امنيتي 
ان نعرف مفهوم الحب وان نعترف ان الحب هو الحياه 

وان يملاء الحب قلوب استملكها الاسا والاحزان والدموع 

ان نصفح عمن يخطئ فينا وان نعيش حياة هادئه كاي مسلم 

او اي شاب او اي امراه او اي طفل في اي بلد عربي شقيق 

امنيتي ان اكتب ما بداخلي وان القلم يعبر عما في داخلي 

امنيتي ان يجمعنا حرف الضاض من جديد بعد الشتات 

امنيتي ان يكون الصدق هو الصديق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى لياليي تكون كلها مثل سعادة الليله  وأكثر  بحق محمد وآل محمد 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ربي يحقق آمانيكم ...*
*وآمنيتي  ..أن آصل الى قبر سيدتي ومولاتي زينب عليها السلام فقد قرب الاربعين ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى تخلص الامتحانات ع خير ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمن الشفاء العاجل لجميع المرضى المنظورين 
واتمنى ارووح كربلاء لو سوريا في الاربعين :(

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ان لا تردني خابه أم البنين عليها السلام*

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى التوفيق والنجاح ورفع المعدلات 

لاخوتي واخواتي وجميع المؤمنين و المؤمنات 

شيعة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 

بحق الحسين وأم البنين عليهم السلام

----------


## همس الصمت

اتمنى التوفيق لكل من جالت اسمائهم في خاطري
وان تسير الامور على خير مايرام ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيات كثيره اتمناها ..
اتمنى الله يوفق الجميع .. في حياتهم وامتحاناتهم ..

والله يوفقني وارتاح من همي .. وهم الجميع ..

واتمنى الشفاء لجميع المرضى ..

واتمنى ان الله يغفر لنا ذنوبنا .. ويحقق امنياتنا ..

واتمنى زيارة اهل البيت عليهم السلام ..

و اتمنى رضا الله .. ورضا الوالدين ..

واتمنى ظهور الأمام الحجه روحنا له الفداء ..

واتمنى من كل قلبي ان تتحقق كل هذهِ الأمنيات ..

وموفقين جميعاً

اختكم : النظره البريئه ..

نسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى ان ترجع نفسيتي  زي قبل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اتمنى امــــــــي ترجع لو يوم واحد عشان اضمها الى صدري بكل قوه*
*بس........ هيهات من ذلك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى ........*
*تحقيق الآمـاني للجميع ،،*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون امتحان بكره حلوو و سهل ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى من الله أن يحفظنا ويحفظ زوار الإمام الحسين عليه السلام
ويرجعو أمي وأخي بالسلامة ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى مثل امنية نسيم ..*
*وترجع اختي واهل نسووم بالسلامه ..*

*اتمنى ازور العقيله زينب عليها السلام لازال الامل ينبض ...*

----------


## ليلاس

*دعواااتكم لي ..*

*عندي بكرا إختبار صعب ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ان تقضى حوائج الجميع بجاه صاحب الليله غريب الغرباء وبعيد المدى 

واتمنى كذالك ان يرزقنا الله في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخره شفاعته يا كريم*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون النجاح حليف الطلاااب ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى الا فيه خير وصلاح يكتبه رب العالمين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى السفر ....والابتعاد عن كل شي ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طفشانه*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ... الرحيييل ..!*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن أكتب من زوار الإمام الحسين عليه السلام مع جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..
وأتمنى أن تحظى شذى الزهراء بزيارة العقيلة عليها السلام بحق هذا اليوم ..

----------


## انوار الضحى

امنياتي الاولى تعجيل الفرج
الثانية زيارة الامام الحسين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى لهم كل مايحلموون به ان يتحقق..*
*اتمنى اراهم سعداء ...*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان ينجح جميع الطلاب و الطالبات ..

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى أن اطير  !...؟إنها مجرد أمنية !

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان تكون الدرجات حلووه ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آتمنــى .. 

ربي يوفقني في آمتحـآن بكـره .. صعب بـآلحيل =( 

وتكون درجـآتي حلوه بـآلمره

----------


## آحـلى مـلآكـ

امنيتي ان الله يوفقني وانجح بنسبه 
دعواتكم لي ياشيعه أمير المؤمنين

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان تكون النسبه بكره حلووه ..

----------


## ليلاس

* الصبر ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*أنْ تًكونَ الإنتِكًآسه الوًحيدهَ ..!!*

----------


## ليلاس

أن أنسى الماضي ..

و أحقق المستقبل ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى عطااءك يارب ...*

----------


## علي pt

*أن يمنحني الله الصبر ..*

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى ان الكل بخير وصحه وسلامه 
وأتمنى الفرح للكل 
وصبآآآحكم ملئ بالمرح والفرفشه

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..~*

*أن أصبح الأفضل ..!!~*

----------


## ليلاس

*أن أطنش حتى أعش ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان اقلل من المجاملات التي تتعبني ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى  لو اني بجوار المصطفى( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ..)  و اداوي علل* 


*الزمان هناك ...*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى .. التوفيق لها ..*

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى الله يشفي الجميع .._

----------


## أموله

!~........... اتمنى ينشرح قلبي !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن اشعر بصدقهم ..*

----------


## أموله

اتمنى يوم جميل ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى توصل دموعه  بالسلامه *

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى يرجعو الزوار بالسلامه يارب ^_^

----------


## صمت الحزن

*اتمنى اني انجح*
*واجيب نسبه ترفع الراس*
*الله كريم* 
*تحياتي*
*صموته*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى  سعادتهم ،،]*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان الله يشافي الجميع ..

----------


## حكاية حب

*أتمنىا شخصين يشبكوو و مسنجر الحين
 وو و أتمنىا حلمتي تتحقق ~_~ 
 و وو أتمنىا أوو ودي فوو وستاآني يضيق اليوو وم :(*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..*

*أن يتحقق ما بداخل تفكيري ..*

----------


## حروف مخمليه

امنيتي انه نفتك من الجهال الغفه اللزقه الغصه الغفيفيين الي قاعدين ع قلوبنا اني وبنات خالتي هع هع  ياريت لو يتحقق  طبعا هادي من المستحيلات الله يصبرنا بس

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى الفرح يطوف حول قلوبهم ،،،*

----------


## رنيم الحب

أتمنى أن أغير مسار حيـــــآآتي للأفضل

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى الراحة بعد العناء الطويل ..

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى ان الله يتمم ع خير .._

----------


## النظره البريئه

امنيتي ليت الزمن يرجى لورى ..
آآآآآآآآآآآه ياقلبي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى توصل أختي بالسلامه ...*
*ويحرسها محمد وآله الاطهار ]....*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان الله يعدي اليوم ع خير ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى ارتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااح..

----------


## رنيم الحب

..أتمنى أن تشمـلني رحمة الله في هذه الليلة المباركة ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ان يحيطني لطف الله في هذا اليوم ،،،*

----------


## أصداااء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم يا كريم وأهلك أعداءهم

اللهم أرنا الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل نواظرنا بنظرة منا إليه

بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها صلواتك عليهم أجمعين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى آرتـــــــــاح ،،**ليدوم نبض قلبي .....~*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى الشفاء إلى أمي وجميع مرضى المؤمنين ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى اقضي على هالملل الا قاتلني ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى الله يشاافي ام نسووومه ..*
*وجميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ،،]*
*(واتمنى ربي يحقق كل آمانيكم بسعادهــــ ..*
 :rose:

----------


## ليلاس

*آتمنــى ..*

*آن الله يجازيها على أعمالها ..!~*

----------


## أصداااء

أتمنى أن 
يعم الخير والسلام والسعادة الوجود بأسره ..!

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اتكون صديقتي بخير وتتشافى ..

----------


## أموله

اتمنىىىى!ّ 
الامنييييييههههه بقلبيييييييييييي ـآآآ.... 
يييييييييييييييييييييىىـآرب !

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..*

*أن أتخلص من المعاناة..!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أتمنى ..*
*الله يريح قلـــــــــبك..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ـأإتمنى..

تظهر  خيـوط شمس فجـر الـأربعـآء ..!

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أتمنى في هالليله العظيمة المباركه* 
*قضاء حوائجكم وتحقيق آمانيكم* 
*وتحقيق آمنيتي ....]*

----------


## ليلاس

*أن تتحسن نفسيتي ..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى اكون بخير ..

----------


## همسة ألم

أن تكونو سعدآء ...

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أتمنى يلغوا القياس*

*أو أتمنى أنام وأقعد وأشوف نفسي في الجامعة* 

*:(*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى .. يروح عني الصداع ..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## ليلاس

*آتمنــى ..* 

*تمضي السآعآت بسرعة ..!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*      آتمنى ...*
**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى * 
*الله يجبر خاطري بعد...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى لك الصحه*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان التقي بالجميع .. 

و ان يكونوا في صحه و عافيه ..

----------


## ليلاس

*أن تصبح لذيّ الجرأة لــ ....!؟*

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى ان يمر هالكورس ع خير .._

----------


## ليلاس

*آتمنــى ..*

*أن تتحقق كل أمنياتكم ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ايامي كلها افراح ومسرات يارب*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنـى ..*

*محو صفحة الماضي ..*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

شي يرحني من الضغط اللي حاسته ع صدري وخانقني :sad2:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يامولاتي يافاطمة اغيثيني* 

*اتمنى قضى حوائجنا بحق فاطمة الزهراء (ع)*

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى ان تشرفنا بنت اخوي في اسرع وقت .._

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمـنى ..]*

*أن أقدم شيء حسن في الإختبااار ..!*

----------


## Taka

..

آتمنى يقرب آليؤم

..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى اكون وياها لحظآات عمري ............*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اتمنى الصحه والعافيه لي والى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى  ،،،،*






*وماكل مايتمناه المرء يدركهُ * تجري الرياح بما لاتشتهي السفنُ*

----------


## ليلاس

*آتمـنى ..*

*أتحدث معاها في الغد ..}*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى ..*
*يديَ بيديه ،،،]*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ـآآتمنى .. 

........... << لايعلم بهـآ إلآ الله

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون بكره الاختبار سهل ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تحقيق الآمـآـاني للجميييع* 
*وتسهيل آمري في آمنيتي ،،،]*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يرزقهم الذرية الصالحه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يــــــــــارب*
*سهل ويســـر لي امـــــــــري بحق محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أتمنى أن يرجع بي الزمن خمس سنوات الى الورى ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان بكره يكون يوم خفيف وحلوو ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لطفك يارب في أمري ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسمع خبرية حلوه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* آمنيتي* 
*الله ما يكسر بخـاطري   ؛؛؛*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتعدي الليلة على خير 
واتكون جمعتنا حلوه 
واتمنى الكل حاضر

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى ان تروح النرفزه .._

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*أنمنى قلبي يهدأ ولا يراقع طول اليوم ع الفاضي<<مليت من كثر ما يرقع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى* 
*يعدي اليوم على خير ، واشوف الفرح بعده ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى انخلص تنظيف اكثر شي ممكن اليوم

----------


## ليلاس

*أتـمـنى ..لها الشفااء ..!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى لها زوجا صالحا

----------


## أموله

*ـأتمنىىّ... يومّ جميِــًِـــًِل ~!!*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اتمـــــــنى الموضوع يخلص على خيــــــر...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى*
*ويارب امنيتي انت عالم فيها ،،*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون اليوم حلو نفس بدايته ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اكووووووون مستانسه

----------


## ليلاس

*آتـمنى ..*

*التخلص من الضغوطات ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى ..*
*يفرح قلبه وقلبي سوآا*


























*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب ،،*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يصير الي في بالي

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..*

* الهدوء النفسي ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*امنيتي اليوم ارجو تحقيقها*
*وبحلال المشاكل يارب تقضيها ...*

----------


## كبرياء

*أن يرحلوآ من عـآلمي قبل أن يحآولوآ قرع قلبي المستقر ..!*
*فلآ فـآئدة من ذلك ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون النجاح حليفي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يطمئن قلبي ويفرح ...*

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــارب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تكون العواقب سليمه يارب*

----------


## حياة لعلاب

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرج قائم ال محمد 

أتمنى الموت لامريكا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ـــآتمنى يصير كل خير..*

----------


## في الانتظار

اتمنى اشوف شخص عزيز على قلبي كثير وصالي لي شهر ونصف تغريبا 
ماشفته اتمنى تجمعنى الصدف مره ثانيا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اتعدي هالأيام على خير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*... اتمنـــى ربي يعطيني ماوعدني ...*
*في هذا اليوم وفي هذه الساعه بحق محمد وآل محمـــــــــــد*

----------


## آهات حنونه

اتمنى التقي من احباب قلبي بنات منتداي الغالي ...!!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياحلم وش المشكله لو تحققت ؟!!!*

*اتمنى تحقيقه ...*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..*

*يرجع النشاط من جميع الأعضاء في المنتدى من جديد..!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى بعد شوي في مجلس الأمهات يبشروني خير عن الفروشه وطفلة تحت المطر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اتمنى بكره افرح ويفرحوا معاااي ..*
*كليآـــــــــــــــاتهم ياارب ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اتمنى ربي يستجيب دعائي*
*ويفرج عنا وعن كل مكروب*
*بحق ها الساعة والمطرة تنزل*
*يااااااااااااااارب*
*وفقنا وفق جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*واستجب دعائنا يالله*

----------


## آهات حنونه

ان الله يوفقنا لطاعته

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى كل خير لحبايب قلبي

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى .. لــو أتحدث معاها شوي ..!*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ـأإتمنى ..

تتحقق تلك الامنية ........

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*... الفرج القريــــــب*

----------


## كبرياء

*أتمنى ماتطفي الكهرب ×_× !*
*مـآلي مـآلي مـــــــــآلي خلق الظلآم <~ بس لآتطلعي تخـآفي ههه*

----------


## كبرياء

*مـآطفت !*
*لآ تطفي فدييتهآ هههههه*

----------


## حلاالكون

الامور تسهل اكثر

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

ان اموري وامور خطيبي تتسهل ,’

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى تتسهل الأمور اليهم كلهم
ونسمع عنهم كلهم خاطبين ومخطوبين

----------


## كبرياء

*أتمنى يروح عني صدآع هاليومين من الغبآر ..!*
*كحه لآ تطـآق ×_×*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الله يسهل عليها وتولد بالسلامة 

اتمنى الله يشافيهم ببركة محمد وال محمد صلوات ربي عليهم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*.يارب بحق الامام الحســن كريم اهل البيت*
*وبحق فاطمة الــــزهراء عليها السلام*
*اعطيني مرادي وحقق مافي بالي وارزقني بما اتمنى عاجلاً غير اجل بحق الصلاه على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمى امي تولد بالسلامه 
والله يعافي المريضين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى ربي يتمم على خير ........ بكل الآمور*

----------


## ليلاس

*آتـمـنى ..*

*تكون أسئلة الإختياار سهلة ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*ورآي عرض يوم الربوع ..!*
*والصوت خربآن ورآيح ×_×* 
*أن شآلله يتحسسن أهئ ..!*
*شالحل !!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أعرف من ]] هي [[*

----------


## همس الصمت

آتمنى الغاليه تكون بآلف خير
قلقة عليها واجد ..
 :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى  الله يشافيهم 

بنت عمي 
ولد عمتي 
 ( امي الثانية ) خالتي مرت ابويي
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*.. الفرج القــريب بحق الزهراء وبحق كريم اهل البيــت عليهم السلام*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..* 

*الخييير للجمييع ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

آتمنى آن يلقى الجميع مناهم
والتوفيق لهم 
بحق محمد وآل محمد ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يخلص الموضوع بسرعه...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى من الله العلي العظيم القبات على الولاية 
والله يشافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اممم*

*اتمنى آخذ الدرجه الكامله باختبار  بكرا* 
*والتوفيق للجيع*
*مع التحيــــــة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يرجعو الغاليييييييييين بكره بالسلامه يارب..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى للجميع تحقيق الامنيآـات*
*واتمنى الخير لهم ....*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى لمرت اخويي السلامة بعد الولادة الصعبة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يوصلني خبر يطمني عليهم ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يديم الله علي الراحه ..

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..*

*أن أجد ما ضاع مني ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون بكره يوم حلو وخفيف في السكوول ..

----------


## همس الصمت

آتمنى آن آلقى ما آريد ..
وآن تتحنني على شوق قلبي ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن تكن بخير إينما كنت..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى لنا يوما سعيدا مع ترتيب الشقة بعد ربع ساعه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اتمـــنى يصير الي في بالــي*
*يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..*

*الراحة النفسية ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى شوفتكم**,**!!~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* اتمنى راحة البال*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان هالجمعيتين يعدوا على خير

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون اليوم يوم حلو مسلي ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يارب بحق صاحب اليوم الجمعه*
*اعطيني مرادي*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..*

*ما يكونوا موجودين بكرا ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*أنتهي من هالقآموس!*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*.اتمنى بجد يخلص الموضوع بخير وزي ما امي وخواتي يبغوا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*... يارب بحق الاذان في كل مكان وبحق الصلاه على محمد وآل محمد*
*حقق مافي بالــي*
*وبال المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب ياكريــم...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن اشعر بالراحه ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يمسح عليهم بالصبر 

احاتيش والا احاتي نفسي 

بس هذا امر الله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*.. اتمنى سيدنا يكون بخير*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان اطير ..

مجرد امنيه ..

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..*

*يروح عني الزكام .. بيذبحني ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طال البعد ..*
*اتمنى ان اراهم واطمئن عليهم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى احصل اللي ابيه ،،*

----------


## ليلاس

*أن يتوقف الوقت ..*

*حتى لا أستطيع رؤيتهم ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان ارجع طفله ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الله يوفقنا ونخلص اليوم وبكره

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..*

*أن تمطر السمأء..}*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان تهدى النفوس ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن تكون عاقبة الصبر والإنتظار خير يارب ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان 

ينحسم الموضوع اليوم 

خلاص واجد علينا

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..*

*له الشفاء ,, و أن يعود مثل ما كان ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى هالآيام تعدي على خير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن تطول بي الساعات والدقائق والثواني*

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى ان اصير زينه .._

----------


## ليلاس

*اتمنى :: أن أرتــــــــاح ..}~*

----------


## كبرياء

*يحنـوآ عليآ دوم!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ,,,*
*بكره يكون وضعي حلووو وكل شيء تمام* 

*ياااااااارب بحق حلال المشاكل علي،،]*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تشبك ......مسن>>جت الصبح واني انتظر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى السعادة ليها والى والى والى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اتمـــنى الليله احد يدق عليي ويبشرني انــ....؟*
*يارب بحق لليله الجمعــة*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى .. ما يتمناه قلبي ..~*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*الـراحه*

----------


## ليلاس

*بتمنى ..*

*أعــرف سبب عصبيتها ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ان لا تخيب ضنوني ..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ـآآتمنى .. 

ـآآرووح المدينه اسبوع هـآلأجـآآزهـ =)

----------


## أموله

اتمننننى تنجح عملية صاحبتي

----------


## كبرياء

*تخلص إأمتحآإنآتي ع خير .!*
*طفشششآنه*

----------


## ليلاس

*تكون أيــام الإجازة سعيدهـ ..*

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى ان يكون بكره يووم حلوو وخفيف .._

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اتمنى من العلي القدير انه يرزقنا زياره ضامن الجنه سلام الله عليه وانه يتحقق املي بجاه السميع العليم* 

*قولو امين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب حقق الآماني للجميع*
*وحقق امنية الغاليه ام الحلوين ،،*



*يارب ،،،،*
*حقق لي منـَاي*

----------


## نور الهدى

*اتمنى نهاية هالشهر نسمع خبر حمل اختي* 


*الله يرزقها يا رب ويسر لها امرها وتحمل بحق محمد وال محمد* 


*الله يحقق اماني الجميع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى ان احصل على مرادي بحق هذا الاذن ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ان تفهمني ..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

أمنيـآآت ..~ 

ذبلت من الانتظـآآر ..! :rose:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى اروح الى النبي محمد
عليه وعلى آله الصلاه والسلام

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون امتحان اجا سهل و نخلص الامتحانات و نجيب الدرجات ترفع الراس ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى قضاء حاجتي وحوائج المؤمنين بحق
يوم الجمعة المبارك ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى قضاء حاجات الجميع يارب ..*
*ويرزق اخت نور الهدى الذرية الصالحه*
*ويرزق العزيزة اللي تتمناه* 
*بحق محمد وآل محمد ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى اليه كل خير من رب العالمين*
*ويرزقه من واسع فضله ...*

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يرحمه برحمته الواسعة ..}*

----------


## hard to get

اتمنى وصالك اليوم حالاً

فلا تبخل علي

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى يروح عني الصدااع ..~*

----------


## نبض قلب

*أتمنى أن يـ ح ــفظهم ربي ..*

*وييـّسر طريقهم ..*

----------


## أموله

اتمنننى ان اكون بخيرر .. أليوـوـوـوـووم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى كل شي ولم اجد اي شي !!~*

----------


## كبرياء

أهدى !ّ
وجـع توجع بليس

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى* 
*الله يريح قلبنا...]*

----------


## نبض قلب

*أن أكــ’’ــون بـ ق ـربهآ ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ما أروح لـــي ......~*

----------


## أموله

اتمنىى.. ان يمر اليوم بخيررر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى* 
*سعادته ،،،*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى ..

الله ينصره على القوم الظالميييين :(

ويثبته في عمله

والله يرد كيدهم في نحرهم

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان تكون جمعه مبااركه ..

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ,, يمضي بكرىــآ على خير ..~*

----------


## ليلاس

*أقدم زين في الإختبار ..~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى له الخير ..*
*ربي يحميه لي ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ارتـــــاح ..*

*تعبت يـــا ربي ..~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى يصير اللي في بالي ،،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى اجابة الدعاء بحق فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى الله يحقق آماني الجميع بحق الزهراء عليها السلام ..*
*,,,*

*اتمنى التوفيق له*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يارب فاطمه 
بحق فاطمة 
استجب ((لفاطمة))
بحق الطهرِ فاطمة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى شفاعة سيدتي الزهراء عليها السلام ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى قضاء حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وحوائجي بحق الزهراء فاطمة...

----------


## حلاالكون

قضاء حاجة كل محتاج

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن احضا بالقليل من اهتمامهم! >>سبحان مغير الاحوال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى ترتاح قلوبنا  ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..~*

*تكون السالفة خيرة لــي ..{}*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى راحة البال ............*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*أتمنى ..
ربي يفرج همي وكربتي ويقضي حوائجي وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق محمد وآل محمد 






أمنيــــات
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اليها الخير والسعاده 
استر يا رب

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى الهداية لابنائي 

والتوفيق لهم في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ..*

*الله ينتقم لي منهم ..!!!*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن أكون بخير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*


*اتمنى الخير للجميع وتحقيق الآمنيات ..*

*واتمنى ..تسهيل آمورنا*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى الشفاء العاااجل 

لبنت خالي

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى ان يكن دالك التخمين واقعي ..

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى أكون بخير هنـــــــاكـ ..!!*

----------


## بحر الشوق

ان الي في بالي اليوم يكون فهمني ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان يكون الخير حليفنا

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى التوفيق لزوجي في جميييع اموره

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى أن لا اصحى من هذا الحلم الجميل..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى ..*

*تكون سعادتي بك ياعلي ،،*
*يا أمير المؤمنين عليك سلام الله ]..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى ربي يشافي اخونا  الشبكة ويرجعه لينا سالم بحق اليوم الجمعه..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى انام الحين واقدر اصحى بعد ساعتين*

----------


## وحشتيني

أتمنى أن يتحقق الي في بالي بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آتمنى ـآآ تنور الشبكـهـ برجوع آخونـآآ الغالـي ..[ علي احمد ..!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى لهم التوفيق ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى اروح ايران ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يـارب بحــق الزهراء فاطمة البتول*
*سهل اموري وافتح لي ابواب الرزق والخيروالسعاده*
*بحق الزهراء فاطمــــة*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى الشفاء لابنتي

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ألقاها ..!*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان تروح الضيقهــ ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يصير الا في بالي في اسرع وقت ممكن ..*
*بحق ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى للجميع تحقيق الآماني ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى لك السعادهـــــــــــ الآبديه وآني معاك*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى الهداية للجميييع

والتوفيق في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الخير اليهم

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى تكون أسئلة الإختيار سههههلة ..*

*و أجيب فيه درجة ممتازة ..}*

*دعواتكم ..}*

----------


## وحشتيني

يارب تقضي حاجتي بحق أبا الفضل العباس علية السلام

----------


## بحر الشوق

يارب حسن الخاتمة وتعجيل الفرح ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ليهم عرايس اتناسبهم ثلاثتهم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى الي جتني في الحلم تكون هي سيدتي مولاتي 
فاطمة الزهراء وتكون هذي بشارة الى تحقيق الحلم

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى أجيب الدرجة الكاملة في الأختبار ..*

*وَ ..*

*ألاقي إللي أدور عليه ..!*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى أصير صبورة وأواجه كل المشاكل بصدر منفتح و مرتااااح

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى تكون أسئلة الإختباار سسسهلة ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى انهم ما يشددون من ناحيه الغياب ..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى إن الله يوفقني في جميييع أموري

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى سعآدتنا ..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى التوفيق وتسهيل الأمور بحق محمد وآل محمد..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يهديه 


اتمنى يلاقي بنت الحلال الي تسعده وتناسبه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى تسهيل الامور للجميع يارب* 
*وان شااء الله تتسهل اموركِ نسوومي ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى الله يدوم فرحتنا  ^ــــ**

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اتمنى أقدم في الديوان بعد شوي

وتطلع لي وظيفة

قولوا يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

مولاتي يازهراء 

امنيتك هي نفس ما اتمنى لي أيضاً 

لكن قبلها اتمنى زوجي يرضى أقدم ويشجعني

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ربي يهدي الا في باللي ويحنن قلبهم ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى التوفيق ,وتيسيييير الامور بحق محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مولاتي يازهراء .. البسمة الحمراء .. وردة محمديه*
*ربي يحقق امانيكم قريب وتبشرووني ..*
*واتمنى لاخواتي مثل امنيتكم ..*
*يـــــــــــارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى ربي يرزقه كل خير ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان تعدي الامتحانات ع خير .. 

و محتاجه الى دعواتكم ..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> *مولاتي يازهراء .. البسمة الحمراء .. وردة محمديه*
> *ربي يحقق امانيكم قريب وتبشرووني ..*
> *واتمنى لاخواتي مثل امنيتكم ..*
> *يـــــــــــارب*



مشكووووورة يالغلا 

ما شاء الله عليكِ كلكِ ذوق واخلاق 

لكِ ودّي

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى لاولادي التوفيق في دراستهم 

والتفوق الدائم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ربي يكتبنا من زوار بطلة كربلاء ,, أو ضامن الجنه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ان تتكرم علي ام البنين(ع) بقضاء حاجتي ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اتمنى الى الجميع  امنيات محققة بحق ام البنين عليها السلام 

..
اسئلكم الدعاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى للجميع آماني محققه ..وحاجات مقضيه* 
*بباب الحوائج الى الله أم البنين عليها السلام ...*


*لاتنسونـآ من فيض دعائكم،،،*

----------

Sweet Magic (05-28-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى يكون بكرآ يــوم لطيف ..!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى الراحه الابديه,لي ولهم*

----------


## كبرياء

*Commit suicide*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى يكون يومي سعيد ..*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أتمنى أن يكون يومي موفق وتحيطني الطـآف الرب* 
*وأن أستطيع السير خلف مشـآعري*

*وأمنيني للجميع بيوم موفق ولحظـآت سعيدة تعلوها الأبتسـآمة المشرقة*

----------


## لمعة

*     اتمنى الخــــــــــــــــــير والسلام للجميع* 

*       وأتمنى والله أتمنى  أن الكلمه السريه لدخولي المنتدى ماتضيع * 

*         هههههههه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الله يتمم اليهم بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى الله يهديهم ...*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى أن يلهمني الله الصبر والحكمة 

في حل المشاكل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى لحظـآـات سعيدهــــــــــــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تمضي الليله على خير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتـمنــــــــى شفاه مبتسمه لقلبي الرقيق*

----------


## ليلاس

*أن يلهمني الله الصبر و النسيآن ..؛؛*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى القاهــ ـ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ربي يحقق آماني الجميع بحق الزهراء عليها السلام ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
آتمنى زيارة الزهراء في الدنيا وشفاعتها في الآخرة ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يافاطمة الزهراء نظــــــره سيدتي لقلبي وقلب كل موالي* 
*فبحقي وبحق هذه الليله الجمعه المباركه نسأل الله ان يقضي حوائجي وحوائجكم بحق البضعه (ع)*

----------


## لمعة

أتمنى الله يستجيب دعوة كل داااااااااااعي في هاليله المباااااااااااركه 

            ليلة الزهراء وبركااااااااااااات ولادة الزهراء سلام الله عليها  

                       ودعواتي للمؤمنين والمؤمنات بالتوفيق والصلاح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى البسمه تدوم على وجه كل موالي بحق الزهراء عليها السلام*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى إنَ الله يهدي أولادي 

ويبعد عنهم شياطين الجن والانس أجمعين

وأن يتمسكوا بخطى آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يعدي بكره ع خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى ربي يوفقه ويرزقه من عالي سماءهـ*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اللهم لا تخرجني من هذه الدنيا حتى ترضى عني يااااااكريم 

هذا أقصى ما اتمنى في الحياة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يوصلو زوار النبي وابنته واهل بيته بخير ..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى التوفيق والسعاده معه ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كم من الآمنيات تجول بخاطري .. اتمنى لو تحقيق اليسير منها* 

*وتحقيق آمنيات الجميع يارب ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امنيات مجابه للجميع ان شاء الله بحق الطهر فاطمة*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى نستمتع بالاجازة ونسافر  :embarrest:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آتمنى التوفقيق .. وانفتاح النفسسيه للمذاكره  ,,

----------


## لمعة

أتمنى الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــير وكل الخــــــــير 

  لاهل الخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان الله يعدي الامتحانات ع خير ..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى نتطلع اليوم ونتمشى اشوي مع أبو العيال

 لاني مرررة طفشت من قعدت البيت   :weird:

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى .. أختار الشي الصح و إللي يناسبني ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

آتمنى تعدي الامور على خير
ويجي بكرة وآقول كل الي عندي
وآخلي مسؤوليتي
وآرتاح ويرتاح بالي 
 :sad2:

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن أكون بخير وعافية ..

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون اليوم يوم حلو خفيف ع قلوب جميع الاعضاء .. 

و اتمنى ان الامتحان سهل اليوم ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى اكون مبسوطه ومرتآحه قلباً وقالباً..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اتمنى ان تدوم سعادتي  ..~

----------


## لمعة

أمنيتي الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين أغمض وأفتح 


              والقى نفســـــــــــــــــــي في سوريا 


عند السيدة زينب عليها السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يسهل عليهم بالذرية الصالحة

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى الشفاء العاجل لجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 

كنا وما زلنا نرفع اكفنا بالدعاء  والمناجاة للسماء 

الهي بحق الزهراء وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها شافي مرضانا يارب 

حتى ظهور المهدي  الله يرعاكم جميعا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى دوم ربي يرعاه بعينه اللي ماتنام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى اشوفه بخير وعافيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى اعرف من صاحبة التقيم !!!~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى اروح عمره رجبيه ..*

----------


## شوق الغوالي

_كل مناي يصير حلم منامي_
*واقعي*

----------


## كبرياء

*السبت - الإأثنين ..!*
*يعدوون ع خير أن شآلله ..}*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ـآآتمنى تجي الاجازه بسسرعهـ << ولكن يـآآلهـآ من آجـآزه متعبه !! 

واتمنى كمـآآن آرروح لـ ضـآمن الجنه و لـ زينب بنت علي.. =) ,,  

وآمنيـآت موفقه للجميع :]

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى الشفاء العاجل لي وإلى جميع المرضى بحق محمد وآل محمد.

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ؛؛ تمضي أيــآم الإختبآرآت ع خير ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى القاه وبسمته على شفاهـ :)*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

انســــــــــــــــــــــــــــى ......

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى..قضى حوائج الجميع بحق اليوم الجمعه *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى السعادهـــــــــــ للجميع          ،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تنتهي هالامتحانات بسرعه ’متشوقه الى ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ا*تمنى أن لم اكن  ..!*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى من كل قلبي* 
*أن يهدي الله أولادي لطريق الخير وأولاد المؤمبين*

----------


## كبرياء

*الـ Drama* 
*لآ يفحط معي لو يسمح !!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى التوفيق والنجاح للجميع يارب*

----------


## ليلاس

*(:*

*أتمنى ؛؛*

*نسيآن الموضوع ..*

*:)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ندعي الله منه نريد يتغير الحال.. بحق وليد الكعبه(ع)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* اتمنى ماتعلمُ به يـارب ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 اتمنى يكون تأويل الحلم خير 
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن يكون الآتي أفضل ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى الغوالي يكونو بخير !!

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*



نسألك يالله بحق امامي محمد الجواد وباب المراد أن يحقق مرادي و مراد الجميع 
ايامكم سعيده 
وكل عام والجميع بخير ..

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى تتغير الاحوال وتتيسر الامور بحق الامام الجواد عليه السلام*
*يارب تكرم علي َ بكرمك ..*

















*نسألكم الدعاء في هذه الايام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

من امنياتي في هذا الشهر الفضيل ((اعتمر)) على الرغم نسبة تحقيقها 0 %



*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى أرتــآح نفسيآَََ .. و الأرق يتبرأ مني ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

امنيتي ..ربي يكتبنا من زوارك ياغريب الغرباء وبعيد المدى ..



*

----------


## ليلاس

*بـــ أمَسس آلحآجة لـــــ دعائكـــم ..*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى مع غروب شمس هذا اليوم وهو يوم الجمعه وهو يوم مبارك عند الله
أن تتيسر أموري وأمور كل المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين وأن ينجح أولادنا بحق محمد وآله محمد
وأنا كررت في هذه الليلة المقبله وهي مولد أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام
قوله تعالى
(إن مع العسر يسرى)*

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى الخير والسعادة للجميع  وخصوصاً لمحبينا الكرماء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*امنيتي أزور سيدي ومولاي أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام*
*ويرزقنا الله في الآخرة شفاعته*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*امنيتي زيارة أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام* 
*وشفاعته في الاخرة ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى .. مآ يخيبوا ظني ..~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ربي يرزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب ،،*
*فأنه يرزق من يشاء بغير حسـاب ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

كم اتمنى واتمنى ولكن..تبقى امنياتي كالسراب!!!~

*

----------


## لمعة

أتمنى سلامــــــــــــــــــــــــــي يوصل لورده محمــــــــــــــــــــــــــديه 

وأشكرها وايد وايد على المتفرقات اللي جمعتها لمولدالامام علي عليه السلام 


وأريدها تشاااااااااااااااااركني الفرحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه 

ولصيح بصوت عالي عاااااالي عاااااااااااااااالي 

ويافارس بدر ياحيدر يافارس بدرياحيدر 

عند جـــــــــــــــــــــد أنبسطت كتير 

وكل شوي داخله ع المتفرقات أسمع

----------


## كبرياء

ماحمل مواد!

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن يمسح الله علي بالشفاء من أجلي ومن أجله ..

----------


## عبدالله خليف

أتمنى بحق هذا الأذان ان يشفى كل مريض وينجح كل طالب وطالبة وينال الجميع السعادة والرضى والمغفرة ويزيح الهم والغم عن صدرونا يالله يالله يالله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى اللقاء ......*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اتمنى  ...    :rose:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ,,*


*ماكل مايتمناه المرء يدركه  ،، تجري الرياح بما لاتشتهي السفنُ*

 :noworry:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى تحقيق أمنياتي بحق اليوم الجمعه وامنيات من ((يتمنى لي الخير ))..

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى لي وله السعادهـــــــــــ ،، * 




*دعواتكمـ ...*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أتمنى يكون الغالي بخير 
والله يسرّ كل أموره بالعمره ويرجع لي بالسلامه

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى ؛؛*

*تكون النتيجة ترضيني ..*

----------


## التائهه

امنيتي في هذه الحياة هي
1 _أن يعطي الله الى أبي و أمي الصحة والعافية
 2 _أن يوفق أخوتي في دراستهم ويرزقهم الاعمال والسعاده 
 3 _أن يعطيني اللــــــه ماأتمناه في حياتي ويوفقني دائــــــــــماً لصلاح 
      وطاعتـــــــــة وحســــــــــــن الخــــــــــــــاتمة


التــــــــــــــــــــاااااااااااااائهة

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتمنى نتيجتي ترضيني 
والله يحقق اللي في بالي  :amuse:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اتمنى ينسر حالي ...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* أتمنى الله يوفق لأولادي بدراستهم 
ويمن على الوالدين بالصحه وطول العمر 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى التوفيق من رب العباد*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* أتمنى .. }}
أن تتبدل كل الأمور للأفضل لأنني تعبت من هكذا وضع !!







أمنيات مجروحه
*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون بكره حفله التخرج حلوه  ..

----------


## ليلاس

*أن يتجدد اللقآء ..~*

----------


## عاشقة السبطين

اتمنى ان ارجع مثل ماكنت

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنـــ{ــى 
من ربٌ رحيم 
هو أعلم مني 
بخير وشر الامإآإني  
إله|ــي هب لي من خيركـ الوإآإسع ...

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون اليوم يوم خفيف و ينترك التوتر اللي عايشتنه

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن يحفظني الله وإياه من كل شر ..
وأن يحفظ المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يارب استجب لدعواتهم لي في بيتك الحرام’’ ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين ..

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


اتمنى ارجع كالسابق ..>اكرهك ياضييييييييييق 

*

----------


## همسة ألم

*أتمـــــــــــــــنى* 
*تعجيل فرج مولاناااا صإآإآآحب الزمــــان* 
*مولاااااااااااااااااااي يامولااااااااي*
*صدورنا ضاقت وصبرنا قـــل متى* 
*متـى يأتي ذاكـ اليوم ..؟؟!*

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى ان اسافر و اغير جو .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اتمنى اروح بيت الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى يكون تخمينا صحيح  

*

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى زيارة سيدي ومولاي ضامن الجنان الامام علي بن موسى الرضا عليه السلام في هذا الشهر الكريم 
ارجو منكم الدعاء لي بذلك

----------


## ورده محمديه

*



اللهي بحق فجر الجمعه وبحق مولود هذا اليوم الامام الحسين (سلام الله عليه)
ان تغفر لي جميع ذنوبي 
وتقضي حوائجي يارب العالمين..


*

----------


## صمت الحزن

*أتمنى يفهم موقفي من الرفض ولا يزعل مني*
*يارب*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* أتمنى ربي يفرج عن كل مكروب ويمسح على قلوب الفاقدين
بالصبر والسلوآن 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


..~]اللهي بحق الحاضر الغائب تفرج جميع همومنا وتفرج عن مرضنا وتجيب دعواتنا وتقضي حوائجنا يارب العالمين..

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى اكسر حزني وصمتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_اتمنى ان الله يعطينا خير هالحلمه ويكفينا شرها_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى الله يقووم اخووي بالسلااامه ويعافيه ويشافيه يارب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


اتمنى ربي يكتب الا فيه الخير..
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يشافي اخو عوامية صفوانية يا رب

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتمنى الله يقوم اخوي بالسلامه يارب 

تسلمي عفاف ... ما منك اقصورررر 
الله يحقق امنياتك كلها ياارب 
ومقضيه حوائجش بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتتمنى تعجيل الفرج لمولآنا صاحب العصر الزمان المهدي المنتظر (عجل الله تعالى فرجه ..*
*وان يجعلنا من خلص أعوانه وانصاره المقربين .....*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى تغيير الآحوال الى أحسنها بحق الآل الكرام ..*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أتمنى أن ألامس ضريح الامــــآآم الحسين ,, وأدعوو لمولآي بالفرج عند قبتة الطـآآهرة*
*فمتـــــــــــى الووصــــــــــــــــــول ..!!*
*(اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلوآآتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه السـآآعة وفي كل سـآآعة وليآآ* 
*وحـآفظآآ وقـآآئدآآ ونـآآصرآآ ودليلآ وعينـآآ حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعـآآ وتمتعه فيهـآآ طويلآ برحمتك ياأرح الرآآحمين )*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن يمن الله علينا وعلى المؤمنين بوافر الصحة
والعافية بحق يوم الجمعة المبارك ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى تتيسر آمووري بخير وتوفيق من رب العبآآد*

----------


## آهات حنونه

آتمنى الشفــآء العاجل ل خويتي...
ياكريم بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آآمنيتي لآزالت آمنيتي* 
*أرجو من الله تحقيقهاآآ ......*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى ربي يرجع الغالي لينا بالسلامه...
*

----------


## علي pt

*لكِ يا ...
زهراء 
أرفعْ طَلَبي*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن أكون قوية ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى أمنياتي وربي عالم بها* 
*بحلال المشاكل علي ربي سهلها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اتمنى ان اصلي في مسجد السهلة*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون اليوم يوم حلو و خفيف ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان يخلص هالمشوار على خير

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*اسئل الله العلي القدير ان يسهل لي الصيام واتحمل*  
*وان استطيع ان اكمل صيامي بدون مشاكل صحية*  
*يارب يارب يا رب*  
*بحق محمد وآله صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم اجمعين* 

*ان تساعدني*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اتمنى 
ان يكون هذا الشهر الكريم 
شهر خير على الجميع بحق محمد وال محمد 
وتتحقق امنيات الجميع 
سلام

----------

ابو طارق (08-11-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى راحة البآل*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى الله يتمم الموضوع على خــــــــير يارب

----------


## زهرة الهدى

*أن يتقبلني رب العلى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى من ربي ..*
*يحقق آماني الجميييع ويسر أمورهم ببركة الشهر الفضيل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان احظى ببركات هالشهر الكريم

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى ان تعود الايام للوراء قليلاً

لشهر رمضان الماضي وأيامه المباركة الحلوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى تنقبل العنود في القسم الي تريده

----------


## أموله

*اتمنىأ للجمَيع‘َ رمضـ"ـأنِ كريمَ..!~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى يصير اللي آتمناهـــــــــــــــــــــ ..*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اتمنى قضاء حوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ربي يسهل عليي آمر اسناني .. خايفه مررهـ*

----------


## السطوع

اتمنى الحياه السعيده مع احبتي وان تتحقق جميع احلامي يا رب

----------


## ابو طارق

*اتمنى ان يكون الخبر الجديد* 

*من ابنتي  حسب تمنياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى يعذروني لاني ماقدرت انفد طلبهم ...
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى رؤية إبتسامتهم الحنونهـ    ...*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أمنيتي 
أن أسمع أخبار ساره بشأن عملي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وصول ابني وزوجته من السفر* 

*سالمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمنيتي أن احصل على وظيفه ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اتمنى تستوي الطبخة على خير*

----------


## علي pt

يصعب علي التمني ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لآزلتُ آتمنى ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
أتمنى 
ان يكرمني ربي  بفضل هذا الشهر الكريم
ويعتق رقابنا من النار .. وأن يعيدنا عليه بحالاً افضل .~
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ـ* 
*ربي يسهل عليي في بناء عش هادىء حنون*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان يتم انجاز عمل كثير نهار هذا اليوم

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يتحقق الا في بالي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ربي أنت تخبر حآجتي وتعلم أُمنيتي ،،، * 
*بجودك وكرمك حققها لي ..*

 :sad2:

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان ترأف بحالي يا ربي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي ان اقرأ ما تيسر من الأدعية

----------


## عنيده

_اتمنى تعجيل الفرج لصاحب الزمان .._

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ..*

*ربي يسهل عليي الليله في آمري* 
*دعائكم لي ........*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي 

هي امنيتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
أتمنى 
اصير احسن واطلع الليله ..>>واعيش اجوا المولد :)
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمنيتي* 

*أنت اخبر بها ربي .. حققها لي بحق الحسن المجتبى ...*
**




*آتمنى قضاء حوائجنا وحوائجكم بحق كريم آل البيت عليه السلام...*

*لكم دعائي *

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يشفع الى الامام الحسن عليه السلام ..

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أمنيتي أن تكون ثمرة المجلس المُقـــــآآم متحققه* 
*وأن ينظر الرب لمساعينا باللطف والرحمة الوآآسعـــــــــة* 
*ويجبر خوآطرنا بغفرآآن الذنوب وستر العيوب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى أروح النجف وأزور أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام*
*أمُنيه منذ الصغر حققها لي يارب في الكِبر*



 :noworry:  :embarrest:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي ان يوفقني الله لأداء اعمال القدر المباركة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تزول هالفكره من بالهم.. لانها سبب في توتري !*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* يـارب طلبتك بجاه أمير المؤمنين في مطلبي لآتردني ..*

* دعائكم في هذه الليلة العظيمة ...*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امنيتي ان يعرف الناس جميعا ان الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله جعل ضمان للامة من الضلال ان يتمسكوا بالقرآن الكريم والعترة عليهم السلام ويفهموا ماذا تعني هذه الوصية المتواترة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى يكونو  هم نفسهم  الا في باللي ..*
*ويشوفوها ....]]*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أتوفق في مقابلة يوم الإثنين ..

----------


## الـعـوامي

تتعدل الاحوال في المنطقة ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمنيتي يتم الآمر على خير ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ربي يسهل عليهم وتتوفق أمورهم ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ان لايقضى ـا هذا الشهر الفضيل الا بتيسير امورنا ووقضاء حوائجنا* 
*بحقك ياكرييم حقق ما في بالي :)*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان الله يمحي ذنوبي كلها ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اتمنى ـآ  آن يطيل الله في عمر السيد السيستاني (حفظة الله )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ربي يرزقه من عالي سماآهــــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن احصل على مرادي ..{ويصير العيد عيدين :) *

----------


## Taka

..
 آتمنى آلصدآع يرؤح [ :sad2: ]
..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهي ادخل على اهل القبور السرور..
وارحم امواتنا واموات المؤمنين أجمعين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أكون بخير ..وربي يكفيني الشر ..ويأمني من خوفي !*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى تحقيق الآماني للجمييع ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ..*
*تترك عنها سالفة هالعناد الزايد!*

----------


## زهرة الهدى

*زهقانه ابي استانس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ـا تنحل المشكلة  على ـا خييييييييييير .. !*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى تمضي الأيــــــــــــــــآام ع خيـر وبسعـــــــادهـــ ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي يعتدل نومي خلاص اتعبت

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يروح التوتر عني ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ..ربي يسهل عليهم ’و يوصلو بالسلامه :)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى ربي يعطيهم منآاهم ويسهل كل أمورهم ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يصير الي في بالي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تنشق الارض وتبلعني*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى إن الله يوفق أولادي

في دراستهم 


ويصيروا  أكثر تحملاً  للمسؤلية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى تمضي هالايام بخير* 
*وافرح بأختي قريب وهي بكل سعاآآادهــــــــــ ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ينتهي كل شي ودي 

هذا امر الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى أفرح وكلي سعاآآدهـــــــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى اعرف وش مغيرنهم عليييييي!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أتمنى يتحقق اللي في باآآلي قريب..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ’كل الخير لي ولهم..*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أتمنى أن يهبني الله صبرآ على موآجهة قسوة الحيــــآآة*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى الشفاء العاجل لوالدي 

وان يرجع لنا بالسلامة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى السعادهـــــــ للمؤمنين والمؤمناات*

----------


## الفجر 110

أتمنى أن أرى الغمام في السماء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آآتمنى سعاآآدهـ دائمه للجمييع*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*كل المنى أن يسدد الرب لي خطوآآتي وأن يكون طريقي فيه السدآآد والتوفيق*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن يتحقق حلمي وأحصل على ماأتمنى ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أتمنى..تدووووم المحبه*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آتمنى ـآ ششيء صعب تحقيقه ..,* 
*رحمتك يـآآآررب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى الفرج لنا وللمؤمنين وللمؤمناآات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آتمنى يتحقق ما أصبو إليه من حلم

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أرتاح وأكون سعيدة ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى تتسهل الآمـــــــــــــور*

----------


## علي pt

اتمنى يعطوني اجازة اليوم ..

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى أن أتغلب عليهم .."*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى..الراحه الجسديه والنفسيه!~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تصفى النفوس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى أعيش بإستقرار وسعادهـ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يبره ويتم الي اتمنيناه

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون اليوم حلو و عشان تكون نفسيتي بكره حلوه ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى..ربي يهديهم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى حاجة ماني قايلتنها

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ربي يوووفقها ..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يحذفون لي انج 112 التسجيل بكره ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى.قضى حوائجي بحق صادق اهل البيت (عليه السلام)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ربي يحقق مبتغاي بحق الآل الكرام والصادق الضرغام..*

*دعوااتكم .....*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يرزقهم الذرية الصالحة في هذا الشهر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى..أن تقر عيني برؤياهم في  يومي هذا =)*

----------


## همسة ألم

آإتمنى يصير شيي يغير حالتي الحين وخليها للأفضل ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى يجيني الخبر الحلووو اللي يغير مسرى آموووري* 


*يـارب لك وكلت أمري ،،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تنقلب الامور لصالحي ويمضي يومي  براحه و سعاده..*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان الوضع يتم جذي ...  :amuse:

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يخف راسي و ما تجيني الصخونه ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياربي تجيب العواقب سليمه ..*
*اتمنى بحق فجر  الجمعه ‘’ تشافيه وتعافيه وترجعه سالم ياكريم*

----------


## علي pt

> *ياربي تجيب العواقب سليمه ..*
> *اتمنى بحق فجر  الجمعه ‘’ تشافيه وتعافيه وترجعه سالم ياكريم*



اللهم استجب ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يـــــــارب بحق اليوم الفضيل حقق أمـآاني الجميييع* 
*والمرضى شافيهم يارب العباآد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بحق الجمعه وماجمعت وفاطمة وماوضعت* 
*يـــــــــــــــــــــــارب* 
*أمنيتي حققها قرريب وفرح قلبي الكسير*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان تتحقق جميع امانيكم ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم آني لا آسئلك رد القضـآء ولكن اسئلك اللطف فيه !* 

*يـآررب طمن قلب آمــــه* *عليه ]|*

----------


## ليلاس

*يــــــــــــــــآ رب تكون غآيبة ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا رب اتمنى ان ترجع الأمور احسن من ذي قبل

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى اليوم اروح اشتري لي اغراض ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى يكون يومي سعيد وحلووو*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان يكون اليوم حلو اتم مفرفشه الى نهايته  ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الله يمسح عليهم بالصحة واسلوان والصبر

 :sad2:

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان انسى امرهم ..

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى ان اجيب زين في كويز يوم الاحد ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يوفقهم 
ويردوا بالسلامة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى يسهل ربي أمره ويفرح قلبه ...*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أتمنى التوفيق للجميع .... وأن يحقق الله أمــــآنيكم جميعـآآ* 
*ببركــآآت محمد وآله الأطهـــــــــــــآآر*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنى اليوم اروح البحر لانه الجو يهبل ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يجي اليوم ونشوفه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى يصير اللي أحلم فيه  قريب يااارب* 
*بحق الغريب علي بن موسى الرضا عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ربي حقق منايَ بحق علـــــــــــي (عليه السلام ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى انها ترد لنا بالسلامة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمـــنى ربي يغير حال المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بحسن حال بحق محمد وآله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان يكون يومي سعيدا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ترد المياه لمجاريها

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمنيتي أن تعود بنا الايام للخلف قليلاً ’‘ لنسعد معهم وبهم ..*
*ولكن لا اعتراض على حكمك يارب*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

امنيتي اليوم ان يستصلح الله ما فسد مني ويعفو عن جرمي والقاه نظيفا من كل شائبة ويلطف لي في قضائه ويعطيني صك البراءة من النار فهو أرحم الرحمين  .. أحبك يا ربي أحبك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمنـــــــــــــــــــيتي ..*
*ربي يفرج عني وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*ويقضي حاجاتنا ومن سألني الدعــــــــــــــآاء* 

*بحق غريب الغرباء عليه السلام ..* 


*لاتنسوني من دعاآئكمـ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي الليلة يعدي عرسنا على خير 

والله يبارك اليهم 

ويتمم اليهم بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمنيتي* 
*مُتعلقه بأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام ونفسي آزووووره قريب ..*
*وهو محقق لآمنيااتي ..*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

ألهي بحق غريب خراسان ارزق شذى الزهراء زيارة النجف واعطها ما تتمناه وزدها من فضلك يا كريم وبحق صاحب الزمان اسعد كل اعضاء النتدى لاسيما المخصوصين منهم يا رب العالمين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربي وفقني لما فيه خير وصلاح لي ..*
*بحق صاحب هذا اليوم غريب الغرباء وبعيد المدى*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى التوفيق وراحة البال ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى* 
*راآحة الباآآل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى أن لا اتمنى

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يعود بالسلامة 
ومعه صيدا وفيرا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى أن يتحقق حلمنا.....!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يتوفقوا اليوم مثل امس واحسن

----------


## شوق الغوالي

*مناي لامـي .. بالزيارة الحسينيه* 
*ياارب اكتب لها الوصول لابن الزهراء* 
*عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى* 
*يومي حلووو وسعيد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تنطوي الساعات في طرفة عين ’‘لتشرق شمس الغــــد.....*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الخير والسعادة للجميع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى* 
*الله يوفق الجمييع ويوفقني في آمووري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
أتْمنىّ]~*

*لوْ تكُنْ الحياةً ! حكايّه !
.................... مْكّتُوبهْ بقلْمّ [ الرَّصاصْ ]
لّنمسسسحْ كٌلْ ماّضّيْ لاأ‘إ يّسسستُحق 
.......... الذَكِـِـِـِـِـِـِرْ !!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ربي يحقق آماني الجميييع بحق الاذان بكل مكاآآن ...*
*وكل واحد تتحقق أمنيته يفرحنا فيهاا ..*



*وياآرب آمنيتي بين يديك فجد علي بكرمك ......*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى للجميع السعادة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تظهر  نواياهم!!؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ربي يوفقه بكل خطوة يخطيها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ربي يعطيهم الصحه والعافيه ..وتصير كل الامور  تمام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ربي يعطيني منايَ* 
*وأعيش بسـلام واستقرار*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يتحسن هالوضع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى يومي يكون مختلف.....

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ربي يهدينا مع بعض ولا يغير علينا ياكريم =)*

----------


## كبرياء

ان يعود .. 
وسأكتفي من الأمآني .. 
فليعووود !

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى الصلاح والهداية لشبابنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اتمنى ربي يرحم امواتنا بحق الليله الجمعه=(
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يارب بحق يوم الجمعه وصاحب الجمعه
الامام المهـــــــــدي ابن الحسن عليهم السلام
ان تمسح على قلب كل فاقد وفاقده وتصبر قلــــوبهم الحزينه
بحق سيدتي ومولاتي زينب بنت علـــي وفاطمة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى امنيتي تتحقق وامنيات الجميع بحق اليوم الفضيل الجمعه المباركة..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

إلهي..لي اناس اتذكرهم كلما نبض الفؤاد ولست اراهم فأسعدهم أينما كانوا*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أمنيتي أن ألتحق بركب الزوار لزيارة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام
في زيارة عرفه
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى أعيش بسعادهـ وهدوء معاه بحق النبي وآله   ،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اتمنى ربي يغير سوء حالنا بحسن حالك يا كريم *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لازالت الآماني تجووول بخااطري ... يارب حققها*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أمنيتي أن يحط قدر الفاسقين الضالين*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اتمنى الشفاء لجميع مرضانا ومرضاكم بحق محمد وآله
اللهم آمين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يهديم على قلبي ...*
*قولوا آآآآآآآآآمين ..*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى أن يكون بين قلبي وحب الدنيا حاجز من نور*

----------


## ليلاس

*يروح عني الزكآم .."*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى أن يغزوا قلوب الحاقدين الهداية*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 سألوني ماذا تتمنى ....؟؟؟
 قلت :
 ان أعمل بكاشونية عند الامام الحسين عليه السلام اتشرف بغبار نعال زوار الامام الحسين عليه السلام اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى بشوق زيارة الامام الحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى أن ترضى عني سيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام........ وتعطيبني علامة الرضا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى ربي يسهل آمري ويعطيني مرادي* 


*دعائكم يامؤمنين  ،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الهي بحق الجمعة وماجمعت وفاطمة وماوضعت (عليهم السلام )*
*آمنيتي حققها لي .. وحقق مناهـــــــــــ . وآماني المؤمنين والمؤمناات*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى يكون الإخ ــتبآر سسسسهل .."*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ربي يسهل عليها ...ونشوف الكتكوته الحلوه >>متحمسه 

*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اتمنى ..*






*السعاده للجميع*

----------


## ليلاس

*آتمنى ..* 

*الله يرحمه و يغمد روحه الجنة ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى

 تحقيق أمنيتي بحق باب المراد محمد الجواد ...

دعواتكم
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يعدي اليوم ويكون خير لينا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى ازور الاطهار من آل محمد* 
*والله يعطيني مرادي بباب المراد الامام محمد بن علي الجواد*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى أن فاتتني زيارة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام في عرفه
ما تفوتني زيارة الأربعين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى أستقر براحه وسعااده* 
*يارب بحق باب المراد أعطيني مرادي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أتمنى 
 أن يكون الجميع بخير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى اشتغل مليت وزهقت من الروتين !
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
أمنيتي المستحيله...تكون عندي أخت من عمري 
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى تتسهل الأمور ونبدأنجهز

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
أتمنى ربي يجيب العواقب سليمه*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*كم أتمنى أن يرزقني الله زيآرة عرفة عند الإمام الحسين .. !!* 
*وهنيئـــآآ لمن رزقهم الله الزيآآرة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى منكم دعااء مؤمن لمؤمن في ظهر الغيب*
*لي أمنيه أرجو من الله تحقيقها عاجلاً*



*بفضل إستجابة دعائكــــمــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أتمنى ربي يرزقني حج بيته الحرام 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اتمنى تنتهي اجازة العيد بطرفة عين ...مانبغى اجازه نبغى هدوء 

*

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى التوفيق بالخير والسعادة للجميع 

خاصة في هذه الايام المباركة 

بحق النبي المصطفى محمد واله صلى الله عليهم اجمعين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اتمنى ما أحد يفهمني غلط !!
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى الاستقرار لي وله بكل هدوووء*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آتمنى .. 
آني آعطي بعض الناس سسطـآرـآت  :evil:  << عنيفه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اتمنى اجابة دعواتي بحق يوم الجمعه وفضل أخر ساعاته  *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى للجميـــــــــــع* 

*عيد مباارك وأيآآام سعيـــــــــدهـــــــ*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن يشركنا الله في دعاء المؤمنين
والمؤمنات خصوصا حجاج بيت الله الحرام والعتبات المقدسة ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى أعرف من المقصوود؟!!

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى تتسهل آمووري بخير*
*بحق محمد وآله الاطهـــــــــــــآآار*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أنام وأراهم في الأحلام

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اتمنى قضاء يوم سعيد وممتع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى يجي اليوم اللي يتحقق فيه حلمي وبناآء ركني* 

*دعواااتكم لي .. ^ــــــ^*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اتمنى تطول الاجازه اكثر  هع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى يتحقق مطلبي وحلمي بحق صاحب يوم الغدير و بيعة الغدير الآغر..*

*دعووآآتكم مؤمنين  ...]*

----------


## الفجر 110

تمني ان اراهم البارحة في الدوخلة  :toung:

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أتمنى أن تتصــــــــــآآفح كل شيعة موآلية في هذه الليلة المبآركة* 
*فتنشر الود والسلآم .. وتزيل الأحقــآد والضغـآئن* 
*وأن ينظر الإمـــــــــآآم عليٌ عليه السلآم لكل أمنية* 
*ويحقق لكل موآلية حوآآئجهـــــآآ وييسر لهــآ أمرهــآآ* 
*عــــــــــآجلآ غير آجـــــــــــــــل*

----------

علي pt (11-25-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بحق علي و بولاية علي وبفضل علي وبكرم علي 
اتمنى .........~ أن تقضى حوائجي

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى أن الله يكتبنا من زوار أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى وأرفع كفي بالدعاء واتوجه لأمير المؤمنين
أن يريني الله في أناس يكن لهم قلبي ..... وهم الآن في جوار حرم الإمير
أن لا يرجعوا من الزيارة إلاقد تحقق كل ما اتمنى لهم ولأحبابهم بحق الإمام علي وولايته عند الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*  اتمنى يكون خبر وفاة الرادود يوسف الصبيحاوي مو صحيح وتطلع مجرد اشاعه :( *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى يعدلو عن قرارهم ...!

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى يتحقق مطلبي بجاه أميري علي*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى أن تنكشف الغمة عن هذه الأمة*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى التوفيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى من الله الهدايه والسعاده بحق محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى أن اتمتع بالهدوء وأن يكون طبع لي إلى الأبد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى اكون قويه مثل ماكنت ....

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى من الله ينور طريقي وين ما أرووح   ،،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ااتمنى مايكون المرض الا في باللي ...سترك يارب *

----------


## ساكنات

امنيتي الاوله هي تعجيل الفرج امامنا ومولانا المهدي عجل الله فرجه وسهل مخرجه
وثانيه اتمنى يحقق الللي في بال اختي ويعطيها اللي تتمناه من اسنين 
ويعطي امي وابوي الصحه والعافيه وطولت العمر 
وثالثا اتمني اكون اختكم وصديقه لكم 
وبس 
وتحياتي لكم..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أمنيتي لهذا اليوم
أن يكشف الله بصيرة المؤمنين والمؤمنات قبل الوقوع في الذنوب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى الفرج القريب بحق الحسين الغريب ..*

----------


## الفجر القـادم

امنيتي لهذا اليوم هي ان تستمتع اسرتي بالرحلة التي سأقوم بها هذا اليوم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تمنيـتـك تـشـوف الـجــرح الاول= قبـل تجـرح فـؤادي جــرح ثـانـي 
*

----------


## همسة ألم

اشتقت للمنتدى كشتياق الام لطفلها 
..................
آمنيتي لليوم 
اسوي عدل في امتحاني 

يااارب تعبت منه يااارب اسوي زين فيه 



دعوآآآآتكم آحبتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى     ،،،*


*يتحقق منآي اللي في بالي*

----------


## همسة ألم

آتمنى آن اترك الاهمال ; (

----------


## Taka

^




i wish to go back

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* آتمنى قمري ينور سماءي بحق النبي محمد وآله الكرآم*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى أن تحقق لي أمنيتي
وهي جمع أكبر عدد من زوار الإمام الحسين عليه السلام
والذهاب برفقتهم لحرمه الشريف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يــــــــــــــــــــــارب            ...*

*آتمنى الشفاء لجميع المرضى من المؤمنين والمؤمنات وزوال الآمهم بحق عليل كربلاء الامام السجآد عليه السلامـ*

----------


## Taka

^




i wish you the best

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى ربي يشافي جميع المرضى بحق مريض كربلاء صاحب هذا اليوم (ع)
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى الله يهديم ويعطف قلوبهم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ربي يسهل أموره ويسعدقلبه دوومـ    ؛؛*

----------


## ملكه الحرمان

*I hope that I can have fun in these last days for me in K.S.A*
*^^*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى تكون العواقب سليمه
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الله يفرج عني وعنه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

شزت نفسي من الروتين ...اتمنى اشتغــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ’والا اي شي غير يقضي على وقت فراغي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تكون امطار خير وبركات علينا ..*
*ياربي ابواب السماء مفتحه اقضى حوائجنا بحق محمد والهـ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى الله يفرج عنا وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------

رنيم الحب (01-19-2011)

----------


## الفجر 110

نتمى الخير للجميع والتوفيق والنجاح للطلاب جميعاً في الامتحانات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الشفاء لي ولجميع المرضى

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

اتمنى ان كل امنياتكم تكون تحققت لكم ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اتمنى تغييييير الحال 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اعود كما انـــــا كنــت...

----------


## لمعة

أتمنى تتحقق أمنيااااااااااااااتي 


اللي علبالي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى موعدي اليوم يكون خير ان شاء الله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ااقدر ااوصل ليهم الغرض اليوم قبل بكره*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اتمنى يفتح المهرجان اليوم على خير 
واكون موجودة هناك*

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى أني آروح النجف

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن لايقسو علي من حولي أكثر فلقد تعبت

----------


## التوبي

*أتمنى أن يكون كل شيءٍ في سكون*

*بعــد هـذا كل شىء عـنـدي يهـون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى ربي يوفقهم وتحقق جميع اامنياتهم وتفرحنا فيهم عن قريب يارب 
*

----------


## همسة ألم

*اتمنى ان يعود امس فقط لتك اللحظه اللحظه اللحظه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ينحطوا وافتك

----------


## لمعة

أتمنى  من شبكـــــــــــــــــــــــة الناصرة  تحذف كل مواضيعي !

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اتعدي الليلة على خير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ان أرى حلمي يتحقق بهدوء وسعادهـ*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اتمنى ان يوفقني الله لعمل الخير*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

الله أسأل ان يتقبل قرابيننا وينصرنا على أعداءنا انه قوي عزيز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*زي ما عدت البارحة ابي الي الليلة اتعدي بخير وسعادة*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

أتمنى أن يفهموني ..
ولايظنون بي ظن السوء ،،

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى ان انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى.~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى يتحقق آملي قريب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

گــم آتمنى !
بَـ (نهآية هذآ آلآسبوع ) ﺂن تـحدث . . معجزھ ‘ ٺجعلني آبگي " فـرحآً*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اتمنى ان يتحقق حلم كنت احلم به حتى استطيع النصر الحقيقي 
واقول وافتخر ان النصر كان حليفي*

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى السعآدهـ في الاخره

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

تمنى ان تفهمني ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اتمنى يكون سفر مبارك..بحوائج مقضيه 
*

----------


## همسة ألم

آتمنى التوفيق في الغذ ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى الخير يكون قدامه ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى التوفيق وتيسير الأمورمن رب العالمين وبحق أهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* آتمنى تعدي هآيالام بيسر وكل خير بحق محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

تمنى انام مو زعلانه ...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*أتمنى "* 
*كل التوفيق لأولادي*

----------


## اجمل احاسيسي

اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يشافي والدي بحق محمدوال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يشافي والد اجمل احاسيسي :amuse:

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن يغير سوء حالنا بحسن حاله
وأن ينصرنا وينصر شيعة البحرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى تتسهل الآمور بإحسسن الاحوال*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*  أتمنى الله يفرج عن شيعة البحرين المظلومين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى ربي ييفرج هذه الغمه عن هذه الامه 
ويعجل فرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان 
وينصر ااهل البحرين ...
*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* أتمنى تعجيل فرج إمانا المنتظر 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى الفرج القريب بمولآنا صاحب الزمان*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اتمنى ان يعم السلام والهدوء ارضي البحرين ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اتمنى ربي ينصرهم 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى الفرج لأخواننا البحرينين الشرفاء
الذين خرجوا بورود وقوبلوا بدبابات

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى آن ربي يحفظ اهل البحرين وينصرهم على عدوووهم 

ويحفظ يارب آهالي القطيف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى النصر للبحارنه

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اتمنى ان يدفع الله عنا البلاء وينصرنا على الأعداء
ويخلص شيعة البحرين من ايدي الظالمين*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

النصر للمسلمين في جميع انحاء العالم .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان يعم السلام كل ارجاء الأرض

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اتمنى يكون عيد النيروز سنة جديدة وكلها خير علينا وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*والشيعة بكل مكان ..*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

الفرج

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى ظهور مخلص البشرية في القريب العاجل

ليخلص كل مظلوم في هذه الدنيا من جور الظالم في جميع بقاع الارض 

وبالخصوص أهلنا وأحبتنا أهل البحرين بحرين الاباء والتضحية والشجاعة 

الحسينية

----------


## الشيخ ناصر

امنيتي اايوم ومن صميم قلبي ان ينتصر شعب البحرين وليبيا واليمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي انتصار الشعوب من الظلام

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اتمنى رضاهم ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يتم الموضوع على خير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اتمنى الفرج لي والى ااحبتي 
*

----------


## وردة الشرقية

اتمنى اقدر اوصل الى الي ببالي اتمنى

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اتمنى نرجع مثل ما كنا وواحلى بعد 
*

----------


## أموله

:d اتمنى التوفيقًَ لي وللجميع~

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اتمنى ان انتصر على اصحاب النفوس الضعيفة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اتعدي ليلتها على خير

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى النصر في القريب العاجل 

وزيارة الائمة الاطهار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يعدي بكره على خير
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يعوضها ويسعدها

----------


## همسة ألم

اتمنى الراااحه من الاختبارات

----------


## التوبي

*أمنيتي النصر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ربي ييوفقني لِما يحبه ويرضاه*

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
امنيتي اليوم وكل يوم بأن يوففقكي الله فأنت تخففين على الناس وتفيديهم بدعائك قضا الله حوائجك في الدنيا والاخرة وشكرا على هذه الفكرة النيرة..
اتمنى وأدعوا معكم بتعجيل فرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان سلام الله عليه وعلى ابائه واجداده. 
أتمنى أن أحصل على وظيفة حكومية بأسرع وفت لأن برنامج جدارة يأخذ الجامعيين فقط.
وأتمنى اليوم وكل يوم بأن يغفر الله لكم جميعا ولي ولأهلينا ويحسن خاتمتنا,, امين اله الحق رب العالمين.
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم..موفقين

----------


## التوبي

*دعواتنا لك و لإخوانك المؤمنين بالتوفيق 

بحق المصطفى وآله الأطهار
*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى أن يقضي الله حوائجكم كلها 

ويسهل علينا وعليكم كل عسير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دعواتي بالخير لكل من سألني الدعاء

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

:bigsmile: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم بحق محمد وال محمد صلواتك عليهم أجمعين أن تحقق أمنيات عبادك ومن خصنا بالدعاء جميعا وترحمهم
لينالوا من فضاء سعة رحمتك وجودك وكرمك امين اله الحق رب العالمين.. هذه أمنيتي اليوم :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى آخلص آموووري بسهوله ويتم الآمر ع خير*

----------


## سمكة ذهبية

أتمنى السعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادة في الآخرة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ااعيش مرتاحه ووسعيده*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اتمنى اتكون جمعتنا اليوم حلوة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تمنى يوصلني خبر عنهم بكره  ....*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ينصلح الحال

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

بسمه تعالى والصلاة على نبينا محمد وأله الطاهرين
أمنيتي قسمين واحدة بيني وبين ربي والثانية
*أتمنى أحصل الي واسطة وأتوظف حكومي..*
قولو امين ولا تنسوني من دعائكم.. وشكرا لكم وبالتوفيق للكل .. ولصاحبة الفكرة الجميلة (وردة محمدية) الله يحقق لك أمنياتك ..

----------

ورده محمديه (04-30-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (05-02-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ربي يحقق مطلبي ويقضي حاجتي بحرمة محمد واله*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*امنيتي أن تنكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة 
بحق النبي وآله عليهم السلام*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يرد حميي مشافى معافى

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى ربي يشافي حمي عفاف وجميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى تقر عيني بشوفتهم اليوم قبل بكره*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*أمنيتي دآئماً وأبداً :
أن يكونوا أولادي بخير وعآفيه وربي يوفقهم بدراستهم 
آمييييييييييييين يآآآرب 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*السعاده الى الجميع ..~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى النصر...في الدنيا والاخره*

----------


## اجمل احاسيسي

اتمنى تحقيق مرادي يارب يتحقق بالزهراء

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اتمنى اليوم اكون معهم في عيد ميلادهم *

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اتمنى ان انام واصحى واشوف ان الفرج هل ونقشعت عنا كل الظلامات ودرع الجزيره غادر البحرين*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*أمنيتي / رآحة البال  ..
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*امنيتي لو كان الشر انسان  لخنقته بيدي*

----------


## ملاذ الخائفين

*امنيتي شفاء المرضا و قضاء حوائج جميع الناس و قضاء حوائجي ايضا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*امنيتي يتشافى حميي ويرد لنا بالسلامة*

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى ....... آن تتحقق

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أمنيتي أن أكون قوية ولا أتراجع عن قراراتي*

----------


## DR_ALMADHLOOM

السلام عليكم
 انا اتمنى ان يكون جميع الشيعة  في افضل حال وان يكشف الله هذه الغمة عن هذه الامة بجاه محمد واله عليهم السلام
اكثروا من الصلاة عل محمد واله
اخوكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*امنيتي اصلي في المسجد اليوم*

----------


## همسة ألم

امنيتي آني لم اعرفها يوما

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*امنيتي ان تم زواج ولدي بخير وعلى ما يرام
دعائكم لنا*

----------


## التوبي

*بالتوقيق إن شاء الله والله يجعلهُ زواج مبارك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تمنى اسافر ...*

----------


## noor_ccc

أن اقراء ادعية اليوميه بتوالي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنــــــــــــــى
واتمنـــى 
واتمنى 
فمتى ستقر عيني بتحقيق أمنياتي جميعاً ؟!!*

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى آن احصل غذا على 10 في ذالك الاختبار  :amuse:

----------


## noor_ccc

أن ربي يوفقني دوما في أموري 
و أخلص لربي في دعائي

----------


## التوبي

*أ اللهم وفقني في مسائي هذا لأوفي  لأم البنين على الوجه المطلوب

اللهم بحقها فرج عن أخوانـنا 
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اتمنى أن ترجع الأخوات دمعه على السطور ،، رنيم الحب ،، عنيده
لكي استطيع بمساعدتهم أن نصل الى 1000000 صلاة في حملة الصلاة لتعجيل الفرج
لأن باقي الأعضاء مفشليني ما شارك أحد منهم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى ربي يقضي حوائجي وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

*بحق باب الحوائج أم البنين عليها السلام*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى مآ توصصصل إلى مرحلة الششششك ..*


*........ يآ رب* 


*.......................يآ رب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى حاجتي تتقضى بجاه صاحبة الليله ام البنين (عليها السلام)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى تتسهل آموري كلها بحق أم البنين عليها السلام*

*ويتم الآمر على خير*

----------


## همسة ألم

أتمنى آن آحصل على الدرجه التي ترضيني في اختباري الغد ..

----------


## hassan1411

اتمنى اممممممممم ما باقول لو قلتها ما بتتحقق



اتمنى رضا الله و رضا الوالدين

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*

اتمنى اني أنجح في اختبار اليوم وأجتازه بتفوق
لا تنسوني من خالص دعائكم
*

----------


## التوبي

*أمنيتي أن تستجاب دعوتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى التوفيق من رب العالمين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتمنى الله يسهل عليهآ امورها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى المزيد من الصبر*

----------


## الكليم

*اتمنى ان يرجع زوجي الى الحياة ونرجع اني وزوجي واولادي* 
*سعيدين زي ما كنا من قبل بس هذي الامنية مستحيل تتحقق* 
*بس الحين اتمنى اهم شي ان يكونوا اولادي بصحة وعافية* 
*والله يهديهم ويوفقهم في حياتهم*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى تخف الكحة مني تعبت  :sad2:

----------


## التوبي

*أتمنى التوفيق للجميع 

و الصبر على ما كتب الله لعبده في هذه الحياة*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اتمنى أن نصل الى المليون في حملة الصلوات لتعجيل الفرج*

----------


## عنيده

اتمنـى آن رآكـ يـآ آخـي ..

آلهـي آنـكـ تعلـم بآن لآ قـدرهـ علـى تحمـل فرآقهـ ..

آلهـي فـكـ قيـد آسرآنـآ ..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تمنى امنية اختي عنيده تتحقق بحق محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام 

بقرب وقت يارب والله يبرد قلوبكم 

  ويفك قيد الأسرى  كلهم  العجل يا صاحب الزمان فقد ضاقت قلوبنا ...
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امُنْيَتِـــــــــــــــي*
* أَن أَضَع لَافِتــة عَلَى قَلَبَ............[?]
 أَكْتُب عَلَيْهـا مَمْنُوْع الْإِقْتِرَاب هَذَا وَطَنِي الْخَاص?

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

آتمنى تكون جمعه مبآركه للجمييع يآرب*

----------


## ليلاس

*أتمنى التوفيق من الله ..*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى أن نصل ببركة جهودكم إلى المليون في حملة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
وأيضاً حملة الإستغفار*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى يعدي هالإسبوعين على خير

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تمنى الفرج ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعطيني مرادي يا سيدي يا محمد الجواد وباب المراد......*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اسافر ................*

----------


## محبة الزهراء*

يوفق اولدي بالاختباربكرة ويحقق الدرجه الكاملة

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أتمنى أن يرزقني الله عمرة رجبية
أسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ينتابنا الحجز

----------


## الفجر 110

*اتمنى من الله الكريم ان يوفق ويسهل للمتزوجين والمتزوجات الزواج في هذه الاشهر المباركة وتعم الفرحة والسرور منازل شيعة محمد وال محمد ويرزقهم الذريات الصالحة المؤمنة والموالية لعلي واهل بيته الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
آتمنى الله يرزقنا زيارة أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام 

في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخرة


ويوفقني في حيآتي ويتمم آمري بخير

ويرزقنا الرزق الحلال بجآه حلال المشآكل عليه السلام

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ان الله يقسم لنا ولهم الذراري الصالحة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ربي يكتب لنا في هالشهر عمره رجبيه :)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى ليها الخير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ربي كتب لي الا فيه خير وصلاح*

----------


## أموله

اتمننن‘ـى يكونوا احبابي بخـير

----------


## همسة ألم

آتمنى لو كانت الطبخه ناجحه*
واتمنى لو كل درجاتي كلها نفس درجتي اليوم إلي اخذتها*
كل الحمد ياذا الجلال والاكرام ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
آتمنى يتحقق اللي في بآلي 

ويتمم آموري بخير بحق الامام الكاظم عليه السلآم*

----------


## الفجر القادم

اتمنى اليوم وكل يوم ان ننتهي من كلمة سنة وشيعة بجميع اطيافهم وان يجتمعوا على مذهب واحد حتى نكون يدا واحده ونهزم الاعداء

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

ا*تمنى السنة اروح الى الامام الرضا 
واتمنى ان تتحقق امنياتي*

----------

أموله (07-01-2011)

----------


## أموله

اتمنى لكم تحقيق الامنيات

----------


## الحلو حلو

اتمنى اليوم اروح السوق  :cheesy:

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الله صلي على نبينا محمد وعترته الاطهار
السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمت الله وبركاته  الى كل الاعضاء مرحبا
أمنيتي لي ولكم
الثبات على ولاية محمد واله عليهم السلام في الدنيا والاخرة
وان يقضي الله لكم ولنا بحقهم حوائج الدنيا والاخرة..
والحمد لله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله والسلام,,

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تمنى اسافر ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى انه ينصلح الحال

----------


## hassan1411

_


اتمنى اسافر 




اهلي بسافروا و انا ما افدر اسافر وياهم_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
آتمنى تعدي الآيام على خير وبإحسن حال*

----------


## أموله

أن يتحمل الفوتوشوب ><" ~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى تتحسن الأوضاع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ربي يسر لينا ويسهل امورنا بجاه القاصدين لها مولاتي زينب (ع)*

----------


## همسة ألم

آتمنى ان يذهب وجع البطن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رﺑﺂ̲ھٓ 
گل م ﺂﭠﻣﻧﺂ̲ھ ﻓي هذھ ﺂﻟﺳﺂ̲ﻋھ
ﺂن ﭠﻏﻣرﻧي ﺑذرﺂٺ ﻣڽ ﺂﻟﺂﻣل
.. ۆﭠﺣ̲ﻗق ﻟي م ﺂﭠﻣﻧێ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اشوفهم ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
آتمنى الله يتقبل صيآمنا وقيآمنا في الشهر المبآرك

آتمنى من الله يعتق رقآبنا ووالدينَا من النآر

آتمنى التوفيق من الله وتيسير كل آموري 
*
*وآتمنى السعاده لكل من يتمنآهآ ليَ
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى ينتهي هالموضوع ويرتاح بالي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* آتمنى رآحة البآل والتوفيق  ..
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى في اخر يوم من شهر رمضان المبارك وفي اخر ساعاته ان يغفر الله لنا ذنوبنا ويعتق رقابنا من النار
ويعودنا عليه اعوام كثيره براحه وهنا وسعاده مع جميع احبتنا..

ربي اقضي حوائجي واستجب دعائي بحق شهرك العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اتمنى الكلام الي انقال يطلع صحيح ..*

----------


## hassan1411

*



اتمنى اخلص شغلي عدل و بدون اخطاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتمنى راحة البال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اتمنى يموت الاحساس وانسى ...*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتمنى أن أعود هناك من جديد إشتقت كثيرا ..
وأتمنى أن يتحقق حلمي وأراهم ..

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*أتمنى النصر للمظلومين ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى يعود الغياب في المنتدى الغالي :afro:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كم آتمنى آن آذهب مع 

الحآجينَ لبيت آللھ ♥

آهتف معهم بـ فرح 

” لبيگ آللھم لبيگ“ ♡

**وتدمع عينآي فرحاً =")♥



" قد ۆدعت ذنوبي "


ربي آرزقني آلحج إلى بيتك الحرام في آلآعوم القادمھھ ♡*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اتمنى السعاده للجميـــــــــــــع

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*أتمنى الوصول إلى الأمام الرضا عليه السلامــــ*

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

رضا الله والوالدين

----------


## @Abu Ali@

أتمنى السعادة إلى الجميع ^_^

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يـــــــــارب اسـألك التوفيق

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمُنيتي ;-
آن يعود آشخآص ڳثيرون *
ا̄ﻟى طبيعتھمَ آلتيّ آحببناهٌم فيھﭑﭑ
 ﻓﻗط أمنيہَﻫ :|*

----------


## oяαсlе

أتمنى ليلة ممطره ^_^

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أمنُيه معلقه في جيد المطر أن تستوطن قبلاته كُل أجزائي !!**..*







**

----------

امنيات مجروحه (01-10-2012)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يعم السلااااااااااااااام

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان تكشف هذه الغمة عن هذية الامة بحظوره وعجل لنافي ظهور ياكريم
وقبول الاعمال عند الله 
ونتوفق لخدمة اهل بيت العصمة والطهارة 
وتحقق امنياتي الموجودة في قلب الحزيني 
بحق هذا الشهر العظيم وفجعت ام المصائب زينب
وترحم الشهداء وتلهم ذويهم الصبروالسلوان 
بحق ام الشبا ب علي الاكبر والقاسم

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
كم أتمنى "

لو كنتْ مع زوآر الحسين في زيارة الأربعين ..

.



/

*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اتمنى الهداية لابنائنا والتوفيق لهم بالسير على خط اهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*امنيتي لهذا  اليووووووووووم


انالله يوفق الى كل  المؤمنين المؤمنات

في هالحظه  وكل لحظه بحقمحمد آل محمد


دمتم بكل خير*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يسعد كل قلب حزين..ويمسح على قلوبهم بالصبر ..*

----------


## لمعة

اتمنى الخير لكل الناااااس الطيبه

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى ان يشارك الجميع ولو ليوما واحد في الشهر

----------


## بحر الشوق

اتمنى تحقق امنيتك ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

اتنمنى ان يرجع الصرح الشامخ كما كان ...

----------

بقآيا حنين (06-16-2015)

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*أنا أتمنى ذلك أيضآ*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (07-28-2015)

----------


## الفجر 110

اتمنى السعادة للجميع

----------


## عبدالله خليف

اتمنى ان يعود المنتدى كما كان عليه في السابق

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*أتمنى أن نعود و يعود ملتقانا كما كان 

*

----------

